# State Sponsorship PR Visas - Obligations, Moving States and Other Issues



## QualityTester (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi,

I was curious to know one thing about State Sponsorship.

Suppose if the state of Western Australia sponsors my visa, does it mean I am tied to the state. after reading different threads on this forum, what i understand is one has to stay in his sponsored state for the period of 2 years.
but does it also mean we have to work in the same state for the period of 2 years. I guess you can go and work in some other states as long as you pay taxes in your state of residency. also all your bills should be directed towards your state of residency.

Can someone please throw some light on this?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

no u hv to wrk in tht particular state and every 6 months you have to update the department about your whereabouts. From what I understand its a moral obligation. I am yet to read about them taking a legal action against those who are state sponsored and dont stay in teh same.


----------



## Aurita (Feb 23, 2009)

*can I work in another state if I have been given state sponsorship by ACT?*

Hi
It looks like I might actually have a chance at jobs in states other than the state which sponsored me under 176. Can anyone advice on whether I can apply and live elsewhere even though Canberra / ACT has sponsored me? I have an opportunity to interview for a role in Sydney tomorrow but I was planning to decline if I can't do so. 
An early response from those who know will be great
Regards
Aurita


----------



## royen (Mar 21, 2009)

Aurita said:


> Hi
> It looks like I might actually have a chance at jobs in states other than the state which sponsored me under 176. Can anyone advice on whether I can apply and live elsewhere even though Canberra / ACT has sponsored me? I have an opportunity to interview for a role in Sydney tomorrow but I was planning to decline if I can't do so.
> An early response from those who know will be great
> Regards
> Aurita


I think you can but only after 2 years. But I may be wrong. Would be interested to know the view of others.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Yep, royen is correct,

You will have to stay in your designated state for 2 years Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 176)

As far as I'm aware, once you have got your 176 you can't swap and change. But I may be wrong too :lol: 

Dolly


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Aurita:

You need to live and work in your sponsoring state for the first two years. That's one the main requirements of state sponsored visas versus a 175 GSM visa.





Aurita said:


> Hi
> It looks like I might actually have a chance at jobs in states other than the state which sponsored me under 176. Can anyone advice on whether I can apply and live elsewhere even though Canberra / ACT has sponsored me? I have an opportunity to interview for a role in Sydney tomorrow but I was planning to decline if I can't do so.
> An early response from those who know will be great
> Regards
> Aurita


----------



## Aurita (Feb 23, 2009)

yes i know the standard requirement is for 2 years and no doubt you are all right. I am a little confused though since, as per some websites, you can get a special state release form issued by your sponsoring state if you can show extenuating circumstances. I will check further and see what I can do. thanks to every one for pitching in with your information. I have also been just told that they may have an opening in Australia in my current firm in Australia which would be mind blowing. All of you have been so terrific that one further request - please send some positive vibes my way so that it works out  ..... if it does not work out, our normal job searches will anyway continue 
regards, Aurita


----------



## Veronika Hurbis (Jun 6, 2008)

It is NOT a condition of your 176 visa that you must stay in the sponsoring state for 2 years. Check your visa label and you will see that this requirement does not exist as a condition of the actual visa.

But it is a requirement set by the sponsoring State. In other words, when your state offered you sponsorship they did so on the basis that you agreed that you would live and work in that State for the first 2 years of your residence in Australia. So you have a moral/ethical obligation to fulfill that requirement.


----------



## rangola1 (Jul 14, 2009)

is there any possibility to transfer state sponsorship, once u get job in other than ur nominated state???

what if u don't follow our moral obligation??


----------



## royen (Mar 21, 2009)

rangola1 said:


> is there any possibility to transfer state sponsorship, once u get job in other than ur nominated state???
> 
> what if u don't follow our moral obligation??


If we don't follow the moral obligation, then we might have problems during RRV and citizenship. Dont expect immi to be lenient then.


----------



## donRyan (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi, this case sounds familiar to me. I have a friend who was sponsored by WA but once he got his PR, he couldn't find a job in his field there. He got 3 job offers from other states and he brought that up with the immigration department of WA. They very cordially allowed him to take one of the job offers in the other state so that he can make the move over and go to Australia. 
It's another story that he had a preference for Perth anyway and he eventually found a suitable in Perth after a couple of years 

Cheers


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

HI Aurita

as i told u, its a moral obligation. you have to inform the state with possible proofs that you have been trying for a long time to get a job in the sponsoring state but have not managed it in the state, instead got a job in other state. they do consider it and are usually ok with letting u go to another state. logically, they would not want u to give up a job in hand and come to their state and struggle for a job..


----------



## Aurita (Feb 23, 2009)

@ Veronica, thanks for the clear input and guideline
@ donRyan and Anj, thanks for sharing your thoughts and the case. 
I would be happy to fulfil the moral obligation since I am certainly grateful to ACT for sponsoring me. In fact, my preference is to live there but given I have 3 rejections I am loathe to say no to anyone who might let me land there and eventually live in ACT. its a moot point for now though.


----------



## IndoAustralian (Nov 20, 2012)

*Urgent Help Needed on 2 year State Sponsorship obligation.....*

Hi Experts,

I have heard a lot about this forum as very useful and full of meaningful suggestions. Need the viewpoint of Experts in this forum for me.:clap2:

I got my PR (176) with state sponsorship from NSW. I came to Australia in September 2012 and as per my commitment to NSW I came to Sydney and actively searched for a job here.

I came as ICT Business Analyst & hence looked for a job in IT field.

For about a month I went around the city and registered with placement agencies, probable empoyers and also some of my references in the industry. Not to mention I also registered to all well known websites like seek, myjobs, careerone, candle etc. etc. In summary I took all possible efforts to get a job in my stream. As the market situation is bad I could not get a job in my field initially and started working casually for a source of income. As it was not my core profile and could not perform I was told to leave. Hence I lost the only source of income in 20 days of joining the casual job.

Finally I got a job in my stream with a company in Sydney which wanted me to work in Perth initially. Just before starting the work the employer checked my work rights and asked me about NSW comittment even though they received a positive from immigration department.

I explained the situation to NSW (in email) and requested them to consider my request where I would complete my 2 year comitment a little later after returning from Perth. I also explained them that it is similar to transfer where my joining & salary would be from employer in Sydney and my address would also remain here. I will come back as soon as work in Perth is over. My employer told me that it will take no more than 6 months.

NSW has refused to accept my request and replied saying that it takes upto 6 months to find a job in Sydney. I am in a fix as employer wants me to join in last week of November and not later otherwise the opportunity is gone. I called them on phone and requested them for meeting in person to explain my situation. They were quite rude in telling me that they do not entertain meeting in person or phone calls on this matter.:juggle: 

I was already planning to go back to my home country lane: in December this year had this opportunity not knocked my gates. Its impossible to survive without a source of income in Sydney for another 4 months.

How should this be managed? Is there a way this can be explained to NSW? :confused2:

A quick response will be highly regarded.

Thanks
IndoAustralian


----------



## gdthreeten (Apr 24, 2012)

*Tough*

Thats tough!!!

With your situation it seems immigration to NSW rather than to Australia...

By your email it seems you cant even move out of NSW even for tourism purpose, NSW attitude seems harsh!!

Anyways, good luck for your job search and keep posted if there is some movement...

I am not as educated on the topic but I am sure you would get some useful replies from senior members...

Only suggestion I can give is keep trying in NSW, it is for sure a great place and has more opportunities than Perth.


Thanks
gd


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Have you explored the possibility of getting your payroll run in NSW and work elsewhere? May be you can say that you have a profile wherein you will be getting contracted to multiple clients, so makes it hard for you to physically reside in NSW @ all times...


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2012)

You have only been looking for work for 2 months, hardly a lifetime, I'm not suprised NSW said no to your request. Why should they agree, you wanted one of their limited sponsorship places and got one. Not harsh to expect you to fulfil the obligation. 
And it makes noi difference where the employer or payroll is based. You have to be physically living and working in the state.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I do sympathise with your situation though I do agree with Shel that the main reason for NSW refusing to consider your option is the fact that you have only been looking for a job for a few weeks. States do require that you arrive in the country with enough money to support yourself for the duration of your two year commitment, so for the most part, they do turn down such requests unless there are mitigating circumstances or strong reasons supporting your request. Most people who have managed to get the 2-year commitment waived have done so with the help of an agent and would most likely have been in the sponsoring state for a significant period of time.

That said, have you spoken to your new employer? Personally, I would advise that you speak to them and make them aware of the difficulties that you are facing in taking up the position in Perth. They may be willing to allow you to work from their Sydney office for the first two years, with the odd flying visit to Perth, particularly if they really want you to join the company. 

Out of curiosity, what exactly did DIAC say to your company? I'm surprised that they would have given you the go-ahead to move knowing that you have an agreement with NSW. It may very well be that your employer did not ask the right questions and hence the misleading reply that they received.


----------



## IndoAustralian (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks all for your views and suggestions....

I am here in Sydney since almost 3 months now as I came here on last day of August.... The chances of getting a job in next 2-2.5 months is anyway weak due to vacation season coming up in Australia.

I tried calling NSW too but the response I got was no way courteous. Nevertheless I think I will let it go for the time being. 

In response to MAZ's curiosity:


What exactly did DIAC say to your company? 

My "could have been employer" did something called Vevo check which came out positive. No issues till that point.

It may very well be that your employer did not ask the right questions and hence the misleading reply that they received. 

Till the time I gave them my passport details for verification they were not knowing that I have 176 ( and not 175). I also did not bother as I was being interviewed for a position in Sydney and by a company in NSW. It was later that Perth positioning came up and hence the huss puss.


Hard luck, but life does not stop here...

I wonder if it could be 2 year commitment rather than 2 year initial commitment!!!


----------



## Kangaroo20 (Apr 30, 2012)

_shel said:


> You have only been looking for work for 2 months, hardly a lifetime, I'm not suprised NSW said no to your request. Why should they agree, you wanted one of their limited sponsorship places and got one. Not harsh to expect you to fulfil the obligation.
> And it makes noi difference where the employer or payroll is based. You have to be physically living and working in the state.


Aren't the sponsored migrants supposed to support themselves for at least 2 years (until any social benefits kick in). ? Aren't the sponsored migrants granted 5 crucial points required for migration in the good belief that they will stay in that state, fulfill skill shortage and contribute to the economy. 

No offence to anyone, but I have been thinking to suggest the states to put on a monetary fine and restriction on citizenship if some one is unable to fulfill there commitments


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Well said and I mean no offence, but may I add that there are some other hidden things which are never discussed in open. Most important being, the requirement for local experience, which is essentially Chicken and Egg situation. 2 year period definitely makes sense but I think if someone is allowed to complete that period in 5 years PR rather than initial 2 years, it would be a more feasible situation and then "restriction on citizenship" clause will hold more ground. Having said that, I understand it is a rule of initial 2 years but allowing some relaxation on case to case basis will not do much harm as it will help migrants to get that crucial LOCAL EXPERIENCE. I hope that "IndoAustralian" is able to get the extension and he should def'y try to get his next job in NSW ASAP...

Cheers and good luck..


----------



## gdthreeten (Apr 24, 2012)

The moral issue etc has been discussed many time on this forum. If we browse through the website we will understand that many have been granted relaxation by the respective states. There are many others who just move out and not discuss on forums. There would also be a long list of lucky ones who got jobs in sponsored state as well.

The question here is clarity about 2 year commitment terms. Like what if the company recruits you in sponsored state and wants you to work elsewhere then how is immigrant affected by it? Whats the option if state sponsored candidate wishes to go for a long holiday across Australia? Should he keep state informed about it? 

Sydney and Melbourne are main cities in Australia and its very common that companies in these cities would want employees to move around Australia or maybe also in NZ, Oceania and Pacific Islands. Regional areas are always dependent on bigger cities for skilled migrants. IndoAustralians case is similar here. He/She got stuck because of non clarity of allowance of movement.

Prime motive of the whole process is to get migrants in Australia, state sponsorship though also important is always secondary.

Kangroo: The benefits after 2 years are for all PRs and not just to state sponsored candidates. Also not just state sponsored candidates but all immigrants must support themselves till they find a job. However I agree with you that there should be a way that such a thing should be monitored and controlled.

Thanks
gd


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2012)

Whilst I agree with some of what you have posted frankly most of it is rubbish.

Needing local experience is something dreamed up by migrants who are not able to find jobs. How else to explain the hundreds of thousands of other state sponsored migrants who do find jobs without ever stepping in to Australia never mind working there. 
And why have their been millions of people sponsored for 457 visas without ever having local experience and competing with local applicants. 
Very few roles are needing local experience when you actually look at it. 

If one is unable to apply without those 5 points and support of the state they should at least try for more than 8 weeks to fulfill it. Too many people visa grab, making the decision not to live in their sponsoring state before even landing in Australia. In effect taking a visa from someone who wants that sponsored place, who has family in the state, who has researched properly knowing they could get work there insted of applying anywhere with their occupation on their list. 

And as you well know holidays do not count. Where you have made your home is what matters.


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Well, I mean no offence but would like to put forward my two cents on the local experience thing (not trying to start an argument though):

1) I can comment on something in IT sector. There are technologies which are in-vogue and sought after wherein IT companies would run helter skelter for right resources, will pay for 457, relocation et all. In other cases, where technology is not so much in vogue, people themselves try to get the PR and try their luck. It is mostly in these cases, local experience comes into the picture as AUS employers have option to choose from a vast pool. Can't blame them as any employer in any country would prefer a resource who can understand the market,culture and people better. Apart from US, this challenge of countering local experience is there in most of the countries.
2) There is a concept of "comparable labour markets" which a lot of people talk about. Most of the European countries and the US are considered to have a comparable labour market condition and hence it is easy for people from these countries to avoid "Local Experience" issue. I would again not call it wrong from AUS employers standpoint as the countries are questions are more process driven and have evolved much better from a technological standpoint vis a vis a 3rd world country. So obviously a person having that experience would be an automatically better choice, at least till screening stage.
3) I have e-mails aplenty wherein employers have rejected my application mentioning lack of local experience. I am not sure if I can counter than saying that ACS itself has evaluated my experience and found it reasonable but then such measures would be counter-productive.
4) I am not sure if anyone has noticed but I have seen while sending few job applications, there is a place where you select country you are from..there will be options like US, UK, Other European Countries, NZ and even SG, but not "India" and for that matter any 3rd world country, so I have no option but to select "Others". Why are talent/resume management systems considered like that is anybody's guess.

Anyways, my point is that whether we accept or not, Local experience is a reality (and that's only my individual opinion based on circumstances I have faced) and the sooner we accept the better it is. Point is not to crib about it (as there is nothing wrong in it since AUS employers are obviously @ a risk by hiring someone and paying them equivalent salaries as locals, who are absolutely new to the market) but to get a job as soon as possible to get that local experience. That is the reason why I am supporting IndoAustralian's case so that he is able to get that LOCAL experience and get accepted in the society better and quickly.

Cheers folks.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2012)

no arguement but great argument from you. I can't talk about IT because I have little knowledge about it as I'm a social worker. So you would know I suppose if you have actually been applying for jobs, I still think in some cases its an easy excuse on the part of the employer but obviously not in all.


----------



## A-sino (Dec 21, 2010)

NSW replied that way because you spent only 2 months applying for a job whilst they expected 6 months job hunting from you. Legally speaking, you can work anywhere in Australia with your 176 visa and not living in the sponsor state will not, in any way, affect your citizenship. As a migrant with no local experience, it's very hard for you when you look for your first job and sometimes you have to grab your job opportunity quickly although the offer is not in your sponsor state. And I bet that the Australian Gorvernment understand that.


----------



## santomic (Jun 24, 2012)

*Commitment to State Sponsorship*

Hello,

I have a query regarding the state sponsorship as we have committed to live and work in WA for two years upon arrival. Is it mandatory? Or just moral obligation? 
This is my situation, my current employer do not have a suitable position in Perth, while the Brisbane office is having an open position. Is it possible for me live and work in Brisbane, QLD while I am being sponsored by WA? Please share your thoughts.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Dear santomic, 

staying in the state that sponsored you is more of a moral obligation and there are no _official _ publications about repercussions, although some forum members pointed out that it _could (potentially)_ affect a citizenship application down the road. 

A good post on this topic: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...t-2-years-state-sponsorship-3.html#post756913

If you choose to apply for WA sponsorship because you need the additional points, I'd suggest to take it seriously and honor the agreement. By the way, you do not have to spend your first two years in WA, just a total of two years within the first five years. Perhaps you could start working in Brisbane but ask your employer for a transfer to Perth as soon as a suitable position becomes open. 

Just me two cents, 
Monika


----------



## amittal (Sep 28, 2012)

I strongly believe not meeting this obligation will have a negative impact down the line.

Following excerpt from SkillSelect website:
============================================================
Visa holders *Conditions and obligations* for holders of visa subclass 190

This information explains what is required of you (and your accompanying dependent family members) after you are granted a permanent Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190).

Enter Australia
If you are outside Australia when this visa is granted, the department will specify the date by which you must enter Australia. 

Fulfil employment obligations
There are some obligations that states or territories will require you to meet. These include that you:

*•stay in that state or territory that nominated you for at least two years
•keep the state or territory informed of any changes to your address
•complete surveys and provide information when asked.*
=================================================================
Source: Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa

So, it is a 190 visa condition/obligation and not obliging will be considered a violation of visa rules.

I would recommend for you to go to Perth and spend atleast 2 - 3 months to find a suitable job (even if it's few bucks less than other lucrative job offers in different state). Unfortunately, if it doesn't work, then look for a way out.

Nobody knows exactly the kind of negative impact it may have but I feel it's like the early phases of one's career (atleast in India) where the person is always tempted by the money and shifts job without proper relieving/notice period and regret it 5 - 10 yrs down the line.

All the best!


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

It might matter once you apply for a RRV/citizenship later.


----------



## santomic (Jun 24, 2012)

espresso said:


> Dear santomic,
> 
> staying in the state that sponsored you is more of a moral obligation and there are no official publications about repercussions, although some forum members pointed out that it could (potentially) affect a citizenship application down the road.
> 
> ...


Thanks Monika, 

I was not aware that there was this possibility. I was under the impression that we have to arrive in the state where we are sponsored and live there first two years to fullfill the sponsorship commitment.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

You do have to land in the state that sponsored you and live there for at least two years before you can move elsewhere. WA would certainly not have sponsored you if they knew that you intended to go elsewhere without even giving it a chance.

You have to register your presence as soon as you land in the state (it's ok to travel and visit elsewhere for a few weeks but certainly not to live in another state first) and they will monitor you for the first two years.

States will consider releasing you from your obligation if you have a good compelling reason but you do need to ask first and not just up and leave. Good employers will also check that you have the right to work in a particular state and have completed your moral obligation before they employ you (do a search on forum, someone else posted a smilir story a few weeks back and the NSW point blank refused to release him from his obligation on the basis that he had only been looking for a job for a few weeks).

How long have you been in Perth for? You need to demonstrate that you have been in Perth for a considerable period and have exhausted all avenues to find a job before a state will release you from your obligation. 

Personally, I would advise that you honour your obligations because if everyone keeps 'forgetting' to move to the sponsoring state or finding reasons why they do not want to move there, sooner rather than later, states will start reacting and people might find that their sponsorships start getting retracted - not a bad thing because if migrants cannot honour their obligations, then why should the state do the same!


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

_Maz25 _ and _amittal_ are right of course - you have to spend the *first two years* in WA before you are free to move elsewhere. Sorry about the confusion, I must have remembered that wrong from old forum threads . 

This time I plucked the information directly from the WA skilled migration homepage: 



> After obtaining your State sponsored skilled visa you are required to register your arrival into Western Australia by visiting the Skilled Migration WA office at:
> 
> Level 2, 166 Murray Street
> Perth, Western Australia 6000
> ...


and from the FAQ: 



> _Q: Am I able to relocate to another state even though I have not resided in Western Australia for two years post visa grant and what is the course of action for the applicant?_
> A:
> By accepting State sponsorship you made a commitment to live and work in Western Australia for a period of two years and signed an agreement with the Government of Western Australia to do so. Applicants who request to relocate to another state will need to *apply for release from their signed agreement *through Skilled Migration WA.


Hope that helps, 
Monika


----------



## santomic (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you all.. I got the below confirmation from WA-SMC " you have committed to live and work in Western Australia for the first two years after entry into Australia."


----------



## scott82 (Dec 28, 2012)

To my knowledge the initial two years is a moral obligation and if you work in WA it is legal tough. Although it is unethical. i would not recommend you to do so. Best wishes. :ranger:


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

santomic said:


> Thank you all.. I got the below confirmation from WA-SMC " you have committed to live and work in Western Australia for the first two years after entry into Australia."


Two years is not that long really and if you give WA a chance, you might just surprise yourself and find that you actually like it. It's a great place if you love the great outdoors and there is plenty to see and do to keep you busy outside of work. Plus, there are so many migrants here that you are bound to feel at home.

I initially wanted to move to Melbourne but having been in WA for just under 1.5 years, I find that I actually like it and I don't even have any state sponsorship commitments that keeps me here - it's simply the fact that I enjoy being in WA. I have made so many great friends, been to some awesome places and things have just fallen into place for me, so again that keeps me happy.

If you're worried about finding a job, try to time your move so that you arrive when the job market is a bit more buoyant. Avoid the festive season as a lot of companies put a freeze on recruitment from mid December to mid January. Making use of Linked In to make contact with recuiters is also a good job finding strategy.


----------



## billymate (May 19, 2011)

*Moving Outside of Sponsoring State*

We had recently gained sponsorship from South Australia and are waiting to move from the UK. In the last 8 months we have applied for many jobs but have had no luck with only a few bothering to respond at all ! My husband has, however, had several job offers from Brisbane. My question is this: if we were to go to another state and not the one that sponsored us, would this put our citizenship application at risk further down the line? I am aware that this is a moral and not a legal obligation and that there are no restrictions on the visa - but Im wondering if it would do damage later on ? Has anyone actually left the state that sponsored them before 2 years and then gone on to achieve citizenship ?


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2013)

Yawn 

You haven't even left the UK and already looking to move states.

Why would anyone respond to your job applications if you are not in Australia? Mostly people advertise and hire because they need staff and they need them now. Hence why most overseas applications either get put in the bin without a glance or at most an email to say contact us when you are onshore if you are lucky. I mean with the amount of applicants who are local, can attend a job interview in a few days and start the following week why would they even glance at an overseas application unless it was for an exceptional post requiring exceptional skills and knowledge.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

States will sometimes grant people permission to move out of the state before the two year period if they have been resident in that state for a certain amount of time and have made a good faith effort to find work to no avail. However, you haven't even tried to move there yet. I would at least make the effort and give it a go in SA before you decide to move to another state. As shel said, employers are typically not going to go through the hassle of interviewing and selecting a candidate who is overseas unless you have a very specific skill set that is in high demand. The reason is that they usually need someone to start working right away, not someone who isn't going to be available to work for several months down the road.

Perhaps the 189/175 visa would have been a better option which gives you the ability to live in any state worry free.


----------



## Franconian (Jul 5, 2012)

*State Sponsorship 2 year commitment - Surveys*

Hi all, 

I was just granted my 190 visa and as per Victoria state sponsorship obligation I have emailed the skilled migration department in Victoria. 

They replied straight away to me with a survey (1 out of 5 over the next 2 years). Asking when I arrived in Victoria, employment etc. 

I was just wondering if somebody else has the same experience? Maybe I should not have emailed them?


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2013)

Franconian said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was just granted my 190 visa and as per Victoria state sponsorship obligation I have emailed the skilled migration department in Victoria.
> 
> ...


 Your problem with this is? 

Would have made no difference if you emailed them or not do you think they would forget about giving you sponsorship?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Franconian, 

by accepting state nomination from Victoria you agreed to complete five email surveys as stated on their homepage. I think that's normal procedure and as __shel_ mentioned they would know about you moving - as soon as you register your residential address at the very latest. Maybe you would have gotten the survey a couple of weeks later but so what? By the way, if it makes you feel better the surveys are not only there to "monitor" migrants but I think the states are genuinely interested in feedback. How quickly do migrations settle in our state? How long does it take to find employment? How many apply for release from the 2-year requirement to live in our state? Do we need to make changes to our migration program? 

This can be beneficial for other applicants down the road, for instance if they identify common issues. Recent changes to the long stay tourist visas, which allow people in the parent migration queue to visit their kids and grandchildren for longer periods, are just one positive example. On the other hand, states might re-consider sponsoring or tighten the rules if many migrants "jump ship" (or rather state ) before their two years are up. 

Congrats on your recent grant and all the best, 
Monika


----------



## Franconian (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks for your replies! I do not intend to "jump state" and appreciate the sponsorship. 

However the whole sponsorship process from Vic did not seem to be very well managed, therefore I was wondering if they would not have forgotten me. 

Would be interesting to know if other people got the survey emails who did not notify Victoria state.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2013)

No idea about the surveys, people are usually long gone from the forum before that point.
I do know though that states have emailed people several times to try and get their status leading to a final email when not answered of 'if you do not reply by X date we will inform DIAC we withdraw our sponsorhip' no idea after that because the poster responded with an update/ address or visa status.
They would know when you were granted, flew in to Australia hance why AU has landing cards and could get an address via ATO, medicare or centrelink because Gocernment agencies share data.

Who knows what wouyld happen if you didn't fill them but it will only take 10 mins out of your life so may as well if it helps the state put changes in place that help migrants!


----------



## vneat (Dec 7, 2012)

*Is it required after initial entry to stay in that state for 2 years ??*

Hi All,

Is it possible after initial stamping that after 2 years we can try for other state or is it necessary to stay in that state for 2 years ?


If that is the case cane we apply for the state release after we have not received any jobs in couple of months time in our field ?
Please please advice....


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2013)

You were given state sponsorship on the basis that you agreed to stay in the state for your first 2yrs in australia. 

You may apply to the state to be released from that obligation but they are unlikely to grant it after only a month or so in the country. They will also want evidence you have tried and failed to get a job there. 

Thread closed because I am getting bored of this & people who seem to forget the documents they signed and obligations they agreed to without which they would not have a visa.


----------



## IceMan1000 (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi Aurita or Anyone,

I know its been more than 4 years now since the last comment, But I would like to know about the decision you took in 2009.

Did you take the Job offer from the other state?
If so what was the process you had to go through with immigration?
Was there any implications on the Visa or chances of getting citizenship?

I would like to know these things before I apply for state sponsorship.

Thanks in advance


----------



## rohit5 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey Aurita Can you please reply. I am also waiting for the answer.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2013)

Do you realise how old this thread is or when the original posters even last logged in?

You have agreed to undertake sponsorship in a state in return for points which enabled you to get a visa. If you do not want to fulfil your obligation hand back the visa!


----------



## Xscaper (Apr 8, 2013)

*Citizenship while on State Sponsored PR*

Hi Folks,

Hoping to get some input from people who've had first or second hand experience with this situation.

Citizenship residence requirement is 4 years including 1 year post PR.

Theoretically, this means that anyone on State sponsorship who has already spent 3 years in Australia would be eligible for citizenship 1 year Post PR however i want to know if the DIAC compels the state sponsored residents to COMPLETE their 2 year state obligation prior to the citizenship application.

Essentially, i want to know if i would be able to apply for and get citizenship 1 year after PR or would i have to wait and complete my 2 year state obligation first?

Thanks in advance to those who provide valuable input


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

It's a moral obligation imposed by the sponsoring state and has nothing to do with DIAC and their processes including citizenship grants.


----------



## mady123 (Apr 20, 2013)

Xscaper said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Hoping to get some input from people who've had first or second hand experience with this situation.
> 
> ...


my signature has hidden answers of your all questions. btw i have been to the same situation and yes you need to spend 4 years in Australia in which 3 years on any legal visa and 1 year on PR. Student, Temporary or state sponsored all comes in legal visa's without any doubt.


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

what will happen if I dont go to the state sponsored me? 

for example I now have a job offer from Melbourne... I got the job offer only bcz I have a PR.. ( and I got the PR only bcz of the state sponsorhip from ACT)...
What will happen if I go directly to Melbourne and work there??


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

deepuz said:


> what will happen if I dont go to the state sponsored me?
> 
> for example I now have a job offer from Melbourne... I got the job offer only bcz I have a PR.. ( and I got the PR only bcz of the state sponsorhip from ACT)...
> What will happen if I go directly to Melbourne and work there??


Sigh. It's the question that never dies...

When you applied for state sponsorship, you signed a contract essentially that states that, if you are granted your 190 visa, you will live and work in that state for at least two years. If you take a job in another state then you are in breach of the terms of your agreement with ACT. It's a moral obligation with the state so there is no impact in terms of your relationship with DIAC (a federal agency) but you should think about the fact that you've effectively deceived ACT by accepting their sponsorship (and thus they have played a significant role in getting you your PR visa) without any intention of actually living there (or even giving it a chance). To me, that's pretty messed up.


----------



## Xscaper (Apr 8, 2013)

ozbound12 said:


> Sigh. It's the question that never dies...
> 
> When you applied for state sponsorship, you signed a contract essentially that states that, if you are granted your 190 visa, you will live and work in that state for at least two years. If you take a job in another state then you are in breach of the terms of your agreement with ACT. It's a moral obligation with the state so there is no impact in terms of your relationship with DIAC (a federal agency) but you should think about the fact that you've effectively deceived ACT by accepting their sponsorship (and thus they have played a significant role in getting you your PR visa) without any intention of actually living there (or even giving it a chance). To me, that's pretty messed up.


Thanks for your reply Ozbound12. I do plan on fulfilling the moral obligation with WA. In fact, i have already lived and worked here for 3 years prior to the sponsorship. It's because i love Perth so much  Perhaps they could waive their moral obligation seeing that i've already preemptively fulfilled their requirement?  Just kidding Of course.

My question was more for the reassurance that i will not have to wait 2 years from now on to be Citizenship eligible instead of the usual 1 year.

Cheers for clearing that up!:clap2:


----------



## Xscaper (Apr 8, 2013)

It was actually this thread that threw me off a little bit.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/127408-state-sponsorship-citizenship.html

Anyone has any explanation for this?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Xscaper said:


> Thanks for your reply Ozbound12. I do plan on fulfilling the moral obligation with WA. In fact, i have already lived and worked here for 3 years prior to the sponsorship. It's because i love Perth so much  Perhaps they could waive their moral obligation seeing that i've already preemptively fulfilled their requirement?  Just kidding Of course.
> 
> My question was more for the reassurance that i will not have to wait 2 years from now on to be Citizenship eligible instead of the usual 1 year.
> 
> Cheers for clearing that up!:clap2:


Those comments weren't really directed at you but were more for the other poster with ACT sponsorship.


----------



## Ausdreamer (Apr 30, 2013)

*URGENT: Victoria State Sponsorship Obligation Problem*

Hello everyone,

I am new to this forum. I did not know such an amazing forum exists. I have joined this forum as i was looking for some guidance on problem i am facing.

I came to Australia in Jan 2013 on 190 Visa (State Sponsored) and since then have been looking for opportunity in Victoria without much success. Now its been 3+ months and today i received an offer from PERTH for 6 months contract.

Now my worry is that since for next 2 years i am obligated with Victoria, Can I request Victoria to allow me to go to PERTH and I can come back and fulfill my obligations of staying 2 years after Perth contract.

If i have to mail Victoria State on the same, what should i mention ? Also, has anyone been successful in doing that? Heard any case from Victoria?

Request you to kindly advise ASAP as i have to accept or reject the Perth offer by tomorrow.

Cheers,
Simran


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

Xscaper said:


> It was actually this thread that threw me off a little bit.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/127408-state-sponsorship-citizenship.html
> 
> Anyone has any explanation for this?


Anyone?


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

scott82 said:


> To my knowledge the initial two years is a moral obligation and if you work in WA it is legal tough. Although it is unethical. i would not recommend you to do so. Best wishes. :ranger:


check that http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tate-sponsorship-citizenship.html#post1148468

A lady got on hold for citizenship application and the department requested her to complete the 2 years obiligations prior to apply for citizenship, even thru she has completed the 3 years+1 year post pr in AU but not in the state that sponsored her.

If it is true, it is not just moral obligation, there is no effect on PR but impact on your citizenship application.


----------



## Xscaper (Apr 8, 2013)

ozbound12 said:


> Those comments weren't really directed at you but were more for the other poster with ACT sponsorship.


Yup, I realized that but i still wanted to clarify the intent of my question


----------



## money (May 7, 2013)

*moving to Perth*

Hi Simran,
As far as I know, you can easily go to some other state, just tell them it is getting difficult to find job in your profession in Victoria. They will allow you to move. Not a big issue. Just drop an email.


----------



## expatasif (May 17, 2013)

*Regarding Subclass 190 visa obligations*

Hello,

I recently (Jan-2013) received my Australian PR Subclass 190 visa (sponsored by NSW). Presently I am living/working in Saudi Arabia, looking for a job in Australia. If I get a job offer from a state other than NSW, will I be allowed to straight away go there and work; is it legal ? OR is it mandatory to fulfill the visa obligation of staying for 2 years in NSW before moving to other states. I am really not sure how this works. 

Kindly advise on this subject.

Thanks
Asif


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2013)

YAWN any reason you do not want to fulfil a small obligation to the state that gave you the extra points, without which you wouldn't have a visa?


----------



## expatasif (May 17, 2013)

I have no problem. However so far all the calls for my job profile were outside NSW. Thats y I posted that query!


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2013)

What field are you in?


----------



## expatasif (May 17, 2013)

It software field


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2013)

Have you been applying for jobs or just searching because there should be a fair few in NSW. Look on seek and careerone and do extensive searches but also realise most won't entertain your application unless you are in the country so basing decisions on response you have had whilst outside of the country is jumping to conclusions about the availability of jobs for you.


----------



## expatasif (May 17, 2013)

I received a few emails directly from the employers all of them outside NSW. I am already registered in seek. So you mean it will be more effective searching jobs as a local.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2013)

Yes, searching yourself and applying for advertised jobs will yeild many more results than simply putti g up your cv and waiting for employers to contact you. Many of the people who contact you via the method you appear to have used are not employers with valid vacancies. But recruitment consulatants who will try and fill posts they see advertised to claim commission from you or the employer. But many employers refuse to entertain these consultants and only accept direct applications from individuals. 

But most importantly is being onshore with a local address and being able to attend a face to face interview at short notice and able to start work asap. Employers dont want to tohave to wait 3 months for someone to start work when they need them now.


----------



## expatasif (May 17, 2013)

Thanks for your advise. Just for my understanding, I am also looking for some advise on my initial query on moving to other state. Pls share if you have some info on that subject.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2013)

You can request to leave your obligation by writing to the state and they will usually give permission. But they wouldn't entertain such an applucation unless you are actually living in the state and have tried and failed to find work. Proved by showing them numerous jobs you have applued and interviewed for and failed to get. 

If you apply before you are living in the state or without evidence you have failed to get work they will simply say no.


----------



## expatasif (May 17, 2013)

Thanks for the clarification. Cheers!


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

*190 Visa Restrictions*

Hi all,

I would like to know whether someone has tried it before with the state government to allow them to leave their respective state and work anywhere else in Australia, for those who were sponsored by 190 Visa.

I would also like to know how to successfully approach the state government if it was a genuine request. I am a Graduate Engineer with not even 1 year experience, and due to job climate being not soo good in Australia, im limiting myself to only NSW as I am being sponsored by NSW under 190 Visa. So I would like to know how to deal with it. Would showing evidence that you have applied to the jobs and your qualifications be enough for them to consider my request. Please advise. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2013)

You have asked this before and the answer, which you know from your post has not changed


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

shel, I was asking others in this forum who have got some success in convincing NSW to allow them to live in other states. I know it's possible.....


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi citylan, 

I've only been on _expatforum_ for half a year, but this question ("How can I circumvent my 2-year-living-in-state-X obligation on a 190 visa?") comes up every week or two. Frankly, I am tired of it and _shel__ has been here much longer. 

You acknowledged and agreed to that obligation in return for 5 additional points from NSW and/or the possibility to get PR if your job is on schedule 2 of the CSOL. And yes, states (sometimes) release applicants from this obligation although they don't have to; at the very least they expect you to put some effort in first - *6 months to a year of active job search*, say. They won't release you before you have given NSW a decent shot. Release is decided case-by-case. 

NSW does not have an FAQ on this issue, but just for reference the stance that WA takes is: 


> *Q: Am I able to relocate to another state even though I have not resided in Western Australia for two years post visa grant and what is the course of action for the applicant?*
> A: By accepting State sponsorship you made a commitment to live and work in Western Australia for a period of two years and signed an agreement with the Government of Western Australia to do so. Applicants who request to relocate to another state will need to apply for release from their signed agreement through Skilled Migration WA.


NSW closed 190 applications for this Migration Year. Ever person who holds a 190 visa and wants to "jump state" takes away a place from a person who would genuinely like to move to NSW. Plus, the states review how effective their migration programs are. If it's not working they may close that visa subclass, thus messing it up for future applicants. 

You can use the forum search function to look up older threads on this issue. 

Hope that helps, 
Monika


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks Monika for your reply. I have applied for jobs for 2months now and haven't got any luck as most of the companies require experienced candidates and they seem to have less opportunities for Graduates who have less or no related experience. 6 months wait is bit frustrating for anyone specially those who are in their early stages of their career. 

As I have lived in Australia for more than 4 years on a Student Visa, I should be eligible for Citizenship next year. I would try harder for jobs in NSW and give it another shot. 

Though, realistically speaking, there are more Engineering jobs in QLD and WA than NSW this time of the year due to the whole job situation. I think NSW also would understand it.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi city2lan, 

yes, the job market is not that rosy for recent graduates, even if they are Australian citizens. Are you in Australia already and applying for jobs? Because *getting a job from overseas is extremely difficult* and most companies will not even look at your application before you have PR and are physically available. If your are in Australia it also depends if you are currently in NSW or in another state. 

For example, you should be in Sydney to effectively get a job in Sydney . Take up short-term accommodation (such as airbnb, hostels, couch surfing) for two weeks and try to get as many interviews as possible. Industry events (job fairs and expos etc.) can also be a great entry point. 

Have you tried *activating your local network* yet? A recommendation/referral from a former professors or student can often help. In fact, all the job offers I got in Sydney so far were through my partner's colleagues or university associates. I'm not looking for a job at the moment, mind, but getting that first job can be hard and a personal contacts help a lot. 

And I'm not as confident that NSW would let you off the hook so easily. *Two months of job hunt is nothing, really*. *Long-term unemployment* is defined as 52 weeks or more. I agree that six months can be a long time (especially if your funds are dwindling away at an alarming rate), but NSW sponsored your PR because a year ago they determined a deficit in qualified workers in your profession. NSW wants you to find a job and settle down here permanently - they are on your side. In return, they ask you to honor the agreement to the best of your ability and give it a fair shot. 

Feel free to apply for a release from your sponsorship application, but I would not get my hopes up.

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi Monika, thanks for your reply. Yes, I am living in NSW at the moment, though not in Sydney. I am not sure where to actually move to in NSW as when I apply for jobs, the companies want me to be in that city, though I have to apply for jobs irrespective of city in NSW, so I am not sure where I can live at the moment in NSW so that it suits the company in terms of calling me and considering me for the role. As I am single, I am willing to relocate anywhere in NSW and Australia for that matter.

Would you recommend me that I should move to Sydney? I am currently living in Newcastle, I thought that these two cities have most of the big Engineering companies. Though travelling from Newcastle to Sydney is like 2 hours and companies think that I have a permanent base in Newcastle when considering my application, which isn't true as I am flexible to travel. 

I have activated my local network and have started emailing companies and managers (through LinkedIn I can get their name) and getting my resume into their desk so that they can consider me. 

Well 2 months of unemployment is giving me a headache already and I am not sure how it would feel for a person who is unemployment for 52 weeks as that's too much for any person to handle considering everything in Australia is so expensive and at some point of time you would end up loosing money and that's not something i would like. Would you recommend me to do part-time jobs as a substitute or just stick with my field and wait for the right opportunity. I just don't want to degrade myself as well as I have done 4 years of degree from one of the good universities in Australia (UNSW). 

My last resort would be to apply for release with NSW and I know they should be able to understand my situation as it's the truth.

Also, was wondering which states and cities do you think there are more Engineering jobs and whether there are other sources apart from Seek.com for those who would like to apply for jobs? I think Seek is too over- rated and competitive as so many people apply for 1 single jobs and mostly recruitment agents look at it, and they have a strict specification from their client, so they are not interested in graduates.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi citylan, 

Newcastle is good, actually. As you said, you can travel to Sydney for job interviews and one would hope that living expenses would be a bit cheaper... 

Did you work during your student years or did you have to do an internship/project with industry partners as part of your degree program? Re-activating those contacts could also help. Seek and LinkedIn are good but should not be your only sources for job information. Do you know the big companies in your field? What was your specialization/thesis on? Can you identify companies that would have a demand for such specialized knowledge? What kind of job would excite you? We looked at industry/employee rankings such as Best Places to Work for in Australia and read some industry publications to identify employers that we would like to work for. A work portfolio (student projects, electives etc.) may also help, once you make it to the interview stage. 

*Short-term jobs can become long-term fairly quickly*. My brother was looking for a job (in Europe) a couple of months ago. I told him to rather stick it out and wait for a great job than take something mediocre/boring. It took 4 months but he found a perfect fit after all. Don't panic because the job hunt is slow-going. If your resources are strained there is no shame in taking up a casual job to pay the rent, though. 

Best of luck, 
Monika


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks so much Monika for your advice. Though, touchwood, my resources are not strained at the moment, but in order to keep myself active I would like to do some job, with first presence being in Electrical Engineering (my specialisation) and then next being some casual jobs not related to Engineering.

Yes, I did 3 Vacation work experience during my degree, 2 of them were in Australia and one of them overseas. Yes, I know the big companies in my field, but the thing is everyone else knows that too, and this makes the competition more harder.Thank you for those questions as this allowed my mind to churn more with some things which I haven't thought about it yet. Was wondering would you recommend me saying to companies, about Unpaid work experience/Internship or would it not show my professionalism? I am trying to email companies through Yellow pages (online) in Newcastle and in Sydney, and seeing how it goes. Also, applying through Seek. I am not sure about LinkedIn, whether people at graduate level actually get jobs through this or it's more about getting your face in an online medium so that the world/professionals can see. Thanks for such a valuable advice though. I guess I need to panic less and think coolly about how can I actually get a job with a reputable company.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi citylan, 

don't let yourself be bullied in an unpaid internship or "trainee program". It's fairly customary, though, to agree to a "trial work period" (3 days or so) to get to know each other. Preparing a small work sample at the company's request is also fine. It's a different industry, but my partner actually programmed some small features for prospective employers before he got a job offer. That way they could evaluate his technical skills and he could get a sample of what they would expect him to do on the job. It's beneficial for both sides. I would not join a company that expects me to invest more than 2-3 days of my own time unpaid, though. 

Good luck, 
Monika


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

Ausdreamer said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I did not know such an amazing forum exists. I have joined this forum as i was looking for some guidance on problem i am facing.
> 
> ...



First Apologize for asking a question instead of replying to yours as I dont have any info about your concern..

For which occupation code you applied for state sponsorship...how is the IT market there..specially for people in support and sys admin side with storage...linux..microsoft and vmware experience..


----------



## ranjini0606 (Jun 27, 2013)

*jumping states & other stuff*

Hi all,

I came to Melbourne 2 weeks ago and searching for job now in the field of IT - Software testing. I have state nomination visa (190 subclass) for Victoria hence residing in Melbourne at the moment. 

I am aware that we have to be in a state for a min of 2 years but there seem to be less jobs in testing in Melbourne and i would like to apply jobs in other states as well. However not sure of the exact rules and exceptions for the state nomination visa. 

Lets say if i get a job offer some another state, how do i go about? What is the process? 

It will be very helpful if someone could give me a clear picture of this. 

Thanks,
Ranjini


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Ranjini, 

you signed an obligation with Victoria to live (and work) there for the first two years of your PR. They can release you from this obligation but have no obligation whatsoever to do so. Generally they expect you to make a real effort before you apply for release, which means looking for a job for *multiple months*. Sydney and Melbourne are probably the best places for ICT jobs, so if you cannot find a job in Melbourne your chances are not that great. You can also look for a casual or part-time job first:



> While we hope you are able to find work in your nominated occupation, it is not mandatory to work in your nominated occupation.


By the way, this question is not very popular here, especially if you already consider it after two weeks. Nobody forced you to accept sponsorship from Victoria and somebody else might have been glad to get it! The states evaluate their visa programs regularly and if the 190 visa is _not working_ - in the sense that people don't honor the 2-year agreement - then they may reduce the places or tighten the requirements. Your behavior may make it more difficult for future applicants. It's a moral obligation too. After all you would not be in Australia on a PR visa right now if Victoria hadn't sponsored you.

Final note: Before you have your release from the 2-year obligation most companies in other states won't even consider you. It's easier to snag up a local applicant who has citizenship or an unrestricted PR visa. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

ranjini0606 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I came to Melbourne 2 weeks ago and searching for job now in the field of IT - Software testing. I have state nomination visa (190 subclass) for Victoria hence residing in Melbourne at the moment.
> 
> ...


You've only been here two weeks and you already want to move states? You're not going to get much sympathy here. Some of us were here for MONTHS before we found our first jobs.

This is also a bad time for job searching generally because of the end of financial year and whatnot. Be patient. You may have to accept contract work in the interim to at least get some local experience and thus get noticed by firms looking to hire for permanent roles.

No state will release you of your obligation after only two weeks. Not gonna happen buddy.


----------



## ranjini0606 (Jun 27, 2013)

I hear a lot from others that the market is not that good here. It does scare you when u hear it everywhere. I am just trying to understand the process in case I need to look out in our states just as a backup option, not that I am moving immediately. Mercy!!


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

ranjini0606 said:


> I hear a lot from others that the market is not that good here. It does scare you when u hear it everywhere. I am just trying to understand the process in case I need to look out in our states just as a backup option, not that I am moving immediately. Mercy!!


This is a question that comes up almost every day on this forum. Have a look through previous threads, you'll see that your question has been answered in detail previously.


----------



## stalukderbd (Jun 20, 2013)

*190 Visa Obligation!! Is it Mandatory??*

Dear All,

You know that 190 visa is granted under state sponsorship criteria. But I have some question about the following issue;

1. Is it mandatory to stay the nominated state at least for 2 years? 

2. If someone gets a job in another state (not his/her nominated state). What will happen.

3. If someone live and work in another state without informing the nominated state. What possible problem someone have to face? or it is not a problem at all!!

Waiting for the response.

Thanks,
Stalukderbd


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

stalukderbd said:


> Dear All,
> 
> You know that 190 visa is granted under state sponsorship criteria. But I have some question about the following issue;
> 
> ...


1. No.
2. Nothing.
3. No problems.

Still, it is much better if someone nominated by the state stays in that state. Also, if the state thinks that they have a skill shortage, probably they are right. They usually ask employers for feedback when giving sponsorships, so it should be easier to find a job there than everywhere else.
But, in case you can't find work for months and you are running out of money, you should start looking for jobs outside - someone unemployed is no good for the state!


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

*is 2 year rule on state sponsorship is merely a moral obligation??*

Guys

i was told by friend who got his PR recently with ACT SS , we don't want to stay 2 years in sponsored State even we got SS , we can go and live any where in oz.. further 2 year rule on state sponsorship is merely a moral obligation.. is it true??



please share your experience ?


----------



## dharmesh (Feb 25, 2013)

I dont know what is correct, but just came to know from one close friend that her boyfriend was informed by agent in Australia (Sydney) that if a person gets the job outside the state, they can apply for some sort of letter or permission from state so that they can move out of the state to other state for job.

Same way in her case, her Boyfriend is having independent PR Visa while she is apply for NSW SS. So now if after marriage, her husbands move to other state for job, then she can take permission from State and move out of state to other one.

This may be wrong, but this is what I heard. Don't want to confuse or misguide any one here.


----------



## hamster (Jul 2, 2012)

Further to above query, can the 2 year commitment be fulfilled any time during the 5years or it just have to be first two years?

-hamster


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

it is always the first two years? because there is no guarantee that you might stay after 3 years or so


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

hamster said:


> Further to above query, can the 2 year commitment be fulfilled any time during the 5years or it just have to be first two years?
> 
> -hamster


It's the first two years from the point at which you decide to migrate and settle, ie. you are not just there for a visit or to activate your visa. Two years is really not a long time. I've been here for a year almost and it feels like I just got here.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

dharmesh said:


> I dont know what is correct, but just came to know from one close friend that her boyfriend was informed by agent in Australia (Sydney) that if a person gets the job outside the state, they can apply for some sort of letter or permission from state so that they can move out of the state to other state for job.
> 
> Same way in her case, her Boyfriend is having independent PR Visa while she is apply for NSW SS. So now if after marriage, her husbands move to other state for job, then she can take permission from State and move out of state to other one.
> 
> This may be wrong, but this is what I heard. Don't want to confuse or misguide any one here.


Yes, you can apply for an exemption from the residence requirement but it is only for certain extenuating circumstances, for example your job has transferred you to another state or you've been searching for months for a job and you've received an offer from a company in another state, or the circumstance you mentioned. But some people are under the impression that the state will provide an exemption to people who have only been living in and searching for a job in their nominated state for only a few weeks, which is not the case.


----------



## hamster (Jul 2, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> It's the first two years from the point at which you decide to migrate and settle, ie. you are not just there for a visit or to activate your visa. Two years is really not a long time. I've been here for a year almost and it feels like I just got here.


Thanks for the reply.

I know 2 years is not a long time, its just that I was thinking, what if I get opportunity elsewhere first up. Was just looking into the possibility of fulfilling the commitment later on.

Which it seems is not possible.


----------



## nuked (Jan 7, 2013)

I feel this might affect when you file for citizenship. its not just moral, but somehow there is some catch to it. You never know! Talk to authorities before switching states.


----------



## brunolpez466 (Jul 11, 2013)

Guys

i was told by friend who got his PR recently with ACT SS , we don't want to stay 2 years in sponsored State even we got SS , we can go and live any where in oz.. further 2 year rule on state sponsorship is merely a moral obligation.. is it true??



please share your experienc


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

not very sure about this. but for sure will have legal complications.


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

brunolpez466 said:


> Guys
> 
> i was told by friend who got his PR recently with ACT SS , we don't want to stay 2 years in sponsored State even we got SS , we can go and live any where in oz.. further 2 year rule on state sponsorship is merely a moral obligation.. is it true??
> 
> please share your experienc


You do not need to stay in a sponsoring state and there are no legal or any other complications (except for you feeling bad about it). On 190 visa there is no information on what state sponsored you, so an employer will not be able to check if you are in the "right" state. there are also no conditions for this visa.


----------



## adee (Apr 11, 2013)

Folks,
Wat are job prospects for ICT professionals in WA? How do you compare it with job prospects in SA?


----------



## mohkam (Jul 19, 2013)

A question for you Shel if you are still around:

If someone have been in Australia for 5+ years and just granted a 190 PR visa... will he be able to apply for the citizenship after one year of 190 PR grant? or he has to wait for 2 years to meet the state sponsorship commitments?


----------



## Finn-in-web (Apr 11, 2013)

2 completely different things 
for citizenship you need 4 years legal visa status (no WHV,...) of which at least the last one needs to be PR. so in your case after the first year of 190 you're good to go. But as long as you are no citizen you have to fulfill the SS obligation. And taking into account that this process should last 6-9 months in total, you will find yourself fulfilling the obligation afterall in the end.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

Finn-in-web said:


> 2 completely different things
> for citizenship you need 4 years legal visa status (no WHV,...) of which at least the last one needs to be PR. so in your case after the first year of 190 you're good to go. But as long as you are no citizen you have to fulfill the SS obligation. And taking into account that this process should last 6-9 months in total, you will find yourself fulfilling the obligation afterall in the end.


once you have lodged your citizenship, you are not required to fulfil your SS obligation. and you can get your citizenship from a different council which is less busy so it would just take 1-2months to get your citizenship test and citizenship ceremony.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2013)

citylan said:


> once you have lodged your citizenship, you are not required to fulfil your SS obligation. and you can get your citizenship from a different council which is less busy so it would just take 1-2months to get your citizenship test and citizenship ceremony.


 You're wrong. Lodging an application means nothing you are still subject to your visa and its conditions until you take the ceremony. Passing the interview and test means nothing by themselves either. It us not until you have undertaken the ceremony do you become a citizen with the freedoms that brings.

Which council do you suggest takes 2 months? You're in cuckoo land if you think it will take anything less than 6 months.


----------



## mohkam (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks for every one for the care and help... 

Feeling better now


----------



## muppallasiddhardha (Mar 9, 2013)

*190 visa*

Hi,
I got nomination from NSW to apply for 190 visa in civil engineering. I have to apply it from offshore. According to the requirements, I have to be in NSW for atleast 2 years. But, there is a chance of getting a civil engineering job in Queensland after I enter Australia. Does the NSW government and Immigration agree to this and let me work in Queensland?


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

muppallasiddhardha said:


> Hi,
> I got nomination from NSW to apply for 190 visa in civil engineering. I have to apply it from offshore. There is a chance of getting a civil engineering job in Queensland after I enter Australia. Does the NSW government and Immigration agree to this and let me work in Queensland?


Its a moral obligation..........that you need to stay 2 years in the state which nominated you............If you are aware of getting a job in QLD.......you would have opted for QLD SS........


----------



## muppallasiddhardha (Mar 9, 2013)

JP Mosa said:


> Its a moral obligation..........that you need to stay 2 years in the state which nominated you............If you are aware of getting a job in QLD.......you would have opted for QLD SS........


I am not sure about getting the job. My friend is working in a construction company. There are chances that I would get the job there with his reference. There is no ss for civil engineers in Queensland. So, does the NSW government accept if I get a job related to my field and work in Queensland?


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

muppallasiddhardha said:


> I am not sure about getting the job. My friend is working in a construction company. There are chances that I would get the job there with his reference. There is no ss for civil engineers in Queensland. So, does the NSW government accept if I get a job related to my field and work in Queensland?


Its mandatory that you need to spend 2 years In NSW........complete surveys.......which will be there in agreement you agree upon before applying....dint you see.......


----------



## aashishmania (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi,

Hey can you tell me did you get a job here or did you move to a different state..

Thanks.


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

espresso said:


> Hi Ranjini,
> 
> you signed an obligation with Victoria to live (and work) there for the first two years of your PR. They can release you from this obligation but have no obligation whatsoever to do so. Generally they expect you to make a real effort before you apply for release, which means looking for a job for *multiple months*.
> 
> Final note: Before you have your release from the 2-year obligation most companies in other states won't even consider you. It's easier to snag up a local applicant who has citizenship or an unrestricted PR visa.


Just to add something:
The only obligation that people who got SS from Victoria signed is "2.	If this application is granted, my dependents and I intend to live in Victoria for at least two years."

This means that *at the time of the application* a person wanted to live in Victoria. But circumstances and people change and if that is no longer your intend, you can move anywhere else. And it is individual choice if you stay for 2 minutes and decide that you hate it or you will struggle for 6 months before deciding to move.

As for finding employment in other states - *190 visa does not have any restrictions or conditions*and does not differ from 189. VEVO, visa label or even grant letter does not show which state sponsored you, so the employer will not be able to tell if you are in your sponsoring state or not.

This is based on information available to me.
Greetings,
Jo


----------



## ashanti7311 (Oct 2, 2012)

JoannaAch said:


> Just to add something:
> The only obligation that people who got SS from Victoria signed is "2.	If this application is granted, my dependents and I intend to live in Victoria for at least two years."
> 
> This means that at the time of the application a person wanted to live in Victoria. But circumstances and people change and if that is no longer your intend, you can move anywhere else. And it is individual choice if you stay for 2 minutes and decide that you hate it or you will struggle for 6 months before deciding to move.
> ...


Hi 
I managed to get PR with Vic SS in July 2013. I have been in Vic for 18 months on 457 visa. I had applied for another Job but unfortunately due to a bad experience my job reference was not good so i was declined. I am applying for jobs but not with much luck due to my bad reference. I now want to move to another state in the new year. What are my chances of getting a release letter from the state of Vic?


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

ashanti7311 said:


> Hi
> I managed to get PR with Vic SS in July 2013. I have been in Vic for 18 months on 457 visa. I had applied for another Job but unfortunately due to a bad experience my job reference was not good so i was declined. I am applying for jobs but not with much luck due to my bad reference. I now want to move to another state in the new year. What are my chances of getting a release letter from the state of Vic?


Nobody will be able to somehow predict what they might say, so just ask them. 
But do not expect any precise answer. They can release you, but if they do not want to do that, they will just advice you that you should consider staying. But they have no legal right to keep you there.

You may also consider not including a referee that gave you a bad recommendation letter. That should make things simpler
Good luck!


----------



## ashanti7311 (Oct 2, 2012)

JoannaAch said:


> Nobody will be able to somehow predict what they might say, so just ask them.
> But do not expect any precise answer. They can release you, but if they do not want to do that, they will just advice you that you should consider staying. But they have no legal right to keep you there.
> 
> You may also consider not including a referee that gave you a bad recommendation letter. That should make things simpler
> Good luck!


Thanks Joanne, if i do move would I have problems with RRV or Citizenship in future? Given the fact i did not fulfil my 2 year commitment


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

ashanti7311 said:


> Thanks Joanne, if i do move would I have problems with RRV or Citizenship in future? Given the fact i did not fulfil my 2 year commitment


I strongly doubt that, no where in eligibility requirements for RRV or citizenship it says that you need to fulfill obligation to the state.
Obviously I can not tell you for sure, but considering that there are no posts here or on other forums (that I know) from people that had issues with RRV/citizenship application after moving states and a lot of people move on 190 visas, I would think there are no consequences.


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

pharma_prem said:


> Donot go for it. It may cause problem to you at the time of rrv or citizenship.
> I saw a post where the person did not get rrv


Can you find that post? I tried to find it, but no luck so far. I would be interested what was the reasoning for rejecting RRV application.


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

ranjini0606 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I came to Melbourne 2 weeks ago and searching for job now in the field of IT - Software testing. I have state nomination visa (190 subclass) for Victoria hence residing in Melbourne at the moment.
> 
> ...


Hi Ranjini,

I know it's a bit hard to digest and tough to maneuver through this stage.

As many seniors advised it's a moral obligation to live and work with in the state which sponsored you visa. Unfortunately We are bound to our priorities and obligations and often we try to achieve what we want rather than what is correct.

The best example that I could think of is couple of years ago when they have introduced 190, DIAC used to accept applications from applicants who has already having a 457 visa and working other than the sponsoring state. I somewhere read that using the same clause mentioned in this thread many of them not even took the trouble to go through the interview process (because if you are on 457 visa you would already have a job), and became citizens by working in their current jobs. Moreover the skills shortage for that states haven't addressed by this visa program and then they've stopped accepting applications who are on 457 and working in other states.

One of my friend has got 189 but he has to make twice to his country before he got a job just to upgrade his skills and career profile and that too whilst he was doing some hot jobs back then. What I'm trying to say is think this way, *you have given the grant to address their skill shortage*. Till you get a job in your profile why don't you take up any other temporary job? I know some times getting initial break is bit tough. 

After all you might know this " Rome wasn't built in a day"

All the best for your job search.


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

*Sponsored by victoria but getting an opportunity in Sydney.*

Hi All,

I've got my PR which is sponsored by Victorian Government. Now, i'm getting an offer to travel to Sydney for a short term, may be 5-8 months.

My question is:

If I travel to Sydney, am I spoiling my chances of getting the Aus-Citizenship in future?

What are the Pro's and Con's??


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Hyd786 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> If I travel to Sydney, am I spoiling my chances of getting the Aus-Citizenship in future?
> ...


Yes.

Pro=some fast $
Con=Your PR becomes a work permit and you come back to Hyd.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Hyd786 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've got my PR which is sponsored by Victorian Government. Now, i'm getting an offer to travel to Sydney for a short term, may be 5-8 months.
> 
> ...


You didn't explain why you're moving to Sydney - is it for work? If so you may be able to get permission from the Victorian government to move assuming you planned to return to Victoria after the 5-8 month period. I would contact them and ask for clarification given your circumstances.

Your obligation to the Victorian government has nothing to do with citizenship.


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

trinkasharma said:


> Yes.
> 
> Pro=some fast $
> Con=Your PR becomes a work permit and you come back to Hyd.


Hi,
Can you tell me where did you get that information?

If you post such a strong opinion, it would be useful if you could include some formal evidence that supports it.
Otherwise you are just scaring people.

As for the question - as far as I know:
The obligation to live in the sponsoring state is moral not legal. 190 visa is a permanent visa, just like 189 and can not be cancelled (and definitely not changed to work permit...).
You can see under your visa conditions there is "NIL" and also on the agreement you signed with Victoria it just states that you "intend to live there for 2 years".


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi all,

Thanks for your replies, I'm still confused.

The thing is im getting an opportunity to work for Westpac bank as a Test Analyst for a duration of 5-8 months from my current company. And as I have a moral obligation to victoria I was looking if the option is worth considering?


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

ozbound12 said:


> You didn't explain why you're moving to Sydney - is it for work? If so you may be able to get permission from the Victorian government to move assuming you planned to return to Victoria after the 5-8 month period. I would contact them and ask for clarification given your circumstances.
> 
> Your obligation to the Victorian government has nothing to do with citizenship.


Hi Ozbound12,

Yes, I'm getting an opportunity in Sydney to work for Westpac Bank from my current company for a short duration of max 6-8 months.

How do I take permission from the Victorian Govt.??


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Email them.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi,

Will your company process any visa? If yes then move to sydney in that visa.. Find sometime to make an initial entry to Vic and get your PR validated. After the term is over in Sydney you can permanently move to Vic.. This sounds easy but im not aware of the legal issues to travel in another visa when you have a 190 visa.. Good Luck Hyd786.


----------



## ashanti7311 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi Guys

I have a friend who was granted state sponsorship with Vic, but got an opportunity with Sydney. She told them she was moving but they just reminded her of her obligation to the state. Anyway when she applied for Citizenship her application was put on hold and she was requested to complete her two years before they would process it, she is now back in Melbourne.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

So total of two years is needed? That should be doable.

Also 8 months out of 24 months is not a small period. It is one third of the expected time.


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

ozbound12 said:


> Email them.


E-mail id plz......


----------



## AUS14 (Apr 6, 2013)

Hyd786 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've got my PR which is sponsored by Victorian Government. Now, i'm getting an offer to travel to Sydney for a short term, may be 5-8 months.
> 
> ...


Hey Hyd786

That's a great news...dont miss on any opportunity...email and ask whether there is any obligations...you can anyway go to Sydney and search for jobs in Melbourne after 8 months.


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

AUS14 said:


> Hey Hyd786
> 
> That's a great news...dont miss on any opportunity...email and ask whether there is any obligations...you can anyway go to Sydney and search for jobs in Melbourne after 8 months.


Hey Aus14..

Thanks... Nothing has been finalized yet. i'm more likely not to take this opportunity and go straight away to Melbourne . But still i'm trying to find out if there's any work around. Also , what's their mail id??


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi,
> 
> Will your company process any visa? If yes then move to sydney in that visa.. Find sometime to make an initial entry to Vic and get your PR validated. After the term is over in Sydney you can permanently move to Vic.. This sounds easy but im not aware of the legal issues to travel in another visa when you have a 190 visa.. Good Luck Hyd786.


Hi Sai2Aus, 

I personally feel your comment doesn't make any sense. He's already having State Sponsorship and I don't think DIAC would issue work visa. Even if it does then he has to forego his visa 190 because according to my knowledge one applicant cannot have more than one visa at any given time.

Rgds,


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Hyd786 said:


> Hey Aus14..
> 
> Thanks... Nothing has been finalized yet. i'm more likely not to take this opportunity and go straight away to Melbourne . But still i'm trying to find out if there's any work around. Also , what's their mail id??


How do you not have their email address? How did you get your state sponsorship approval notice?

I encourage you to visit the Victorian state sponsorship website to obtain their contact details.


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

ozbound12 said:


> How do you not have their email address? How did you get your state sponsorship approval notice?
> 
> I encourage you to visit the Victorian state sponsorship website to obtain their contact details.


Alrite.. I got it.

I thought , there must be some other e-mail address to send in your queries or ask for suggestions.

Thanks


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi All,

This is the reply which I got from Victoria, when I asked if I could move to Sydney for a short term on a work assignment and then travel to Victoria...

Dear XXXX,

As you will remember part of your migration application required you to commit to living in Victoria for two years. Your agreement to this commitment was a primary reason why you were granted a visa to Australia and we expected that you would honour this commitment.

Note that you must advise us when you arrive in Australia and you are still required to complete the surveys regardless of where you live. Failure to do this is a breach of your sponsorship obligations agreed to by you.

Please quote Reference Number: XXXXX in all of your communication to us.


----------



## AUS14 (Apr 6, 2013)

Hyd786 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is the reply which I got from Victoria, when I asked if I could move to Sydney for a short term on a work assignment and then travel to Victoria...
> 
> ...


Did you let them know that you will definitely come back to Victoria and fulfill the two years commitment?

The state sponsorship is a moral obligation and not a legal one. So in case you come back to Victoria and spent those 2 years I think there will be no problem. 

But for sure you will not be able to travel by work visa. You will have to land in Australia using ur PR.

But I am not sure whether you will have to spent the first 2 years of PR to fulfill the moral obligation. Do you have an idea?


----------



## prathapkb (Jun 12, 2013)

Hyd786 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is the reply which I got from Victoria, when I asked if I could move to Sydney for a short term on a work assignment and then travel to Victoria...
> 
> ...


Does it mean , you can apply for citizenship without any issues if you did nt lived in Victoria.


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

AUS14 said:


> Did you let them know that you will definitely come back to Victoria and fulfill the two years commitment?
> 
> The state sponsorship is a moral obligation and not a legal one. So in case you come back to Victoria and spent those 2 years I think there will be no problem.
> 
> ...


Hey Aus14,

Yes, I asked them , If it is OK if i travel to Victoria after completing my short assignment (5-8 months) in Sydney. But that is what I got as a reply.

Yes I know I have to travel using my PR......Still in talks with my current company and I have let go the sydney opportunity


----------



## kashifbari (Apr 22, 2010)

*VISA Granted But Need Help!!*

Hi friends,

I have been granted Visa Today and i have had South Australian sponsorship and i need to stay in SA during initial 2 years.

But i have a plan to make my first entry in January 2014 but i do not want to visit Adelaide because i will be returning in few days back to Pakistan. My question is that is there any problem in doing so?

Is it illegal?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

No you can land anywhere in Australia you wish if you're just planning to activate the visa. The two year obligation starts when you move to Australia to live permanently.


----------



## P1234 (Oct 2, 2013)

Please provide initial validity of your visa....


kashifbari said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I have been granted Visa Today and i have had South Australian sponsorship and i need to stay in SA during initial 2 years.
> 
> ...


----------



## kashifbari (Apr 22, 2010)

P1234 said:


> Please provide initial validity of your visa....


April 2014


----------



## kashifbari (Apr 22, 2010)

kshabih1 said:


> Hi
> 
> There is absolutely no problem with this. I also got state sponsorship of SA and landed in Sydney last July. You can go anywhere you want. Even that two year obligation that you have to stay in South australia means that you have to work there and stay permanently. During these two years you can travel anywhere you want.
> 
> Cheers


I heared that on arrival you are obliged to inform the state South australia of your arrival and then they start sending you some surveys my concern is suppose i land in sydney just to validate my visa and reuturn back to my countries in few days and after 1 years i land in Adelaide so wont they be asking that you have landed before in sydney so why you did not come here and let us know about your arrival and why you did leave.....


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi kashifbari, 

don't fret. You have signed an agreement to *settle* in SA. If you decide to take your brief validation trip to Melbourne, Sydney or Tasmania does not matter. If you want you can send a short email to [email protected], informing them that you are validating your 190 visa from <date1> to <date2> with a short trip to <place> and that you plan to migrate to SA permanently around <date3>. It will be fine!

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## DelhiBoy84 (Aug 28, 2013)

*Victoria / NT - 190 Obligations Question*

So guys I am really confused here and I need some assistance from you guys regarding the 190 Obligations for Victoria and NT.

Q1- For Victoria
You, and any nominated dependents, must live in Victoria for the first two years of your visa. This two year period begins when you enter Australia permanently on the Skilled Nominated (190) visa.

- Does that mean that I have to fulfill this obligation in the first 2 years after I land? Or do I have the option to fulfill this 2 years obligation in the first 4 years (after I land)?

Q2 - For NT
By accepting a sponsorship from the NT you are agreeing to live in the NT and work in your skilled occupation or a closely related skilled occupation in the NT for no less than two years from your visa grant or arrival; and

- What if I can't find a job in my nominated occupation? Will they not renew my PR after it expires.


----------



## bobinv (Apr 29, 2013)

1) Yes, you have to work the first 2 years in the state that nominated you else you will have complications later when applying for your citizenship. 

2) There have been instances where the state have allowed people to work in a different state( You just need to write a letter to the state mentioning that you have had no luck finding a job in the state and requesting them to let you search for jobs in other states).


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

bobinv said:


> There have been instances where the state have allowed people to work in a different state( You just need to write a letter to the state mentioning that you have had no luck finding a job in the state and requesting them to let you search for jobs in other states).


At the same time you have to support your request by providing relevant evidences for ex. various job adds that you have applied etc.

Rgds


----------



## DelhiBoy84 (Aug 28, 2013)

So what are the chances that the plea to work in another state will get accepted (after providing them the proper justification) ?


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

u must live on state, otherwise u cant apply for citizenship in future..


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

Where you live will not affect your citizenship in the future. The state sponsorship part does not have anything to do with the citizenship requirements.


"To satisfy the residence requirements you must have:


4 years lawful residence in Australia. This period must include 12 months as a permanent resident immediately before making an application for Australian citizenship
and
absences from Australia of no more than 12 months in total in the 4 years prior to application, including not more than 90 days in the 12 months immediately prior to application.
"


----------



## DelhiBoy84 (Aug 28, 2013)

Thank you guys


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

This is probably one of the most frequently asked questions on here. The agreement to live and work in the state which sponsored you for at least two years is a moral obligation and not a legal one - however, if you have no plans to live in that state to begin with then you should not be applying for state sponsorship period. You're just taking away a place from someone who might actually want to live there.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

*190 Visa : Its Mandatory To Live and Work First Two Years in Sponsored State*

Many forum members asking the question " Is it mandatory to live and work first two years in sponsored state?"

Answer is *YES*

According to NSW website "When applying for NSW State Nomination you are making a commitment to live and work in NSW for the first two years of your visa."

http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0018/30717/FAQs-NSW-190-nomination-1.pdf



190 Visa : Its Mandatory To Live and Work First Two Years in Sponsored State


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

About2013 said:


> Many forum members asking the question " Is it mandatory to live and work first two years in sponsored state?"
> 
> Answer is *YES*
> 
> ...


Sorry, but I think it's not okay to restrict other people based on "rules" that you think are right. 

Commitment is by definition just a promise/pledge. You can make a commitment at the time of the application, but you might not be able to keep it.

That is not a legal obligation and therefore everyone having a PR visa can live anywhere they want. 

The only obligation of people with 190 visa is to keep in contact with the state.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

JoannaAch said:


> Sorry, but I think it's not okay to restrict other people based on "rules" that you think are right.
> 
> Commitment is by definition just a promise/pledge. You can make a commitment at the time of the application, but you might not be able to keep it.
> 
> ...


DIAC Website - There are some *obligations* that states or territories will require you to meet. 

These include that you: Stay in that state or territory that nominated you for at least two years keep the state or territory informed of any changes to your address complete surveys and provide information when asked.

Source : Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa

What you have to say about this ?


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

About2013 said:


> DIAC Website - There are some *obligations* that states or territories will require you to meet.
> 
> These include that you: Stay in that state or territory that nominated you for at least two years keep the state or territory informed of any changes to your address complete surveys and provide information when asked.
> 
> ...


Yes you are right buddy......Person has to stay in sponsored state for 2 years, otherwise he/she may not be eligible to apply for citizenship or may face problem while applying for citizenship further......But its not mentioned anywhere in DIAC website that we have to live for first 2 years only.....I guess we can live for 2 years anytime between 5 years.


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

About2013 said:


> DIAC Website - There are some *obligations* that states or territories will require you to meet.
> 
> These include that you: Stay in that state or territory that nominated you for at least two years keep the state or territory informed of any changes to your address complete surveys and provide information when asked.
> 
> ...


That is a very general guide for people that are looking for visas.
The real obligations are mentioned in the grant letter. If the grant letter shows NIL as conditions, than there are no (legal) conditions. 

Another important obligation is what is in the agreement that applicant signs with the state. But there is again just a commitment.


Just to add - I am not encouraging people to not live in their sponsoring state. I think the whole idea of SS visas relays on the fact that people live in that state.


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

kmann said:


> Yes you are right buddy......Person has to stay in sponsored state for 2 years, otherwise he/she may not be eligible to apply for citizenship or may face problem while applying for citizenship further......But its not mentioned anywhere in DIAC website that we have to live for first 2 years only.....I guess we can live for 2 years anytime between 5 years.


As you must have noticed throughout your application process - only the written rules are the ones that count. The requirements for citizenship application are clearly mentioned on DIAC website and they have nothing to do with state sponsorship.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

The agreement that is made is with the sponsoring state, not with DIAC, hence why DIAC does not state it as a condition on the visa (my view is that they should but that's another story). The person who is subject to state sponsorship needs to live and work in the sponsoring state for the first two years following their arrival, afterwhich they are free to move to wherever they want. The larger employers tend to be quite savvy about this and will question a candidate if their visa subclass indicates that they are subject to state sponsorship.

Personally, my view is that if someone willingly accepts state sponsorship and then see it as a promise that can be broken, the state should repay them with the same thing and withdraw their sponsorship - after all, it was just a promise that can apparently be broken! I'm sure that whilst they're sitting on the plane on the way home, they'll have plenty to think about. 

It's unfair on those who genuinely want to live and work in the sponsoring state because it means that they are then subject to more stringent conditions imposed by the state to try and tackle people who do not keep their end of the agreement, through no fault of their own and if the people who willingly break their agreement with the state were faced with more stringent conditions, they would most likely have plenty to say about it. And most people also need to remember that without the state's sponsorship, most of them would not have qualified for a visa. If that commitment is too much and considering the speed at which visas are processed these days, the visa applicant should apply for a visa that allows them the freedom to live and work wherever they want.


----------



## Finn-in-web (Apr 11, 2013)

Maz25 said:


> The agreement that is made is with the sponsoring state, not with DIAC, hence why DIAC does not state it as a condition on the visa (my view is that they should but that's another story). The person who is subject to state sponsorship needs to live and work in the sponsoring state for the first two years following their arrival, afterwhich they are free to move to wherever they want. The larger employers tend to be quite savvy about this and will question a candidate if their visa subclass indicates that they are subject to state sponsorship.
> 
> Personally, my view is that if someone willingly accepts state sponsorship and then see it as a promise that can be broken, the state should repay them with the same thing and withdraw their sponsorship - after all, it was just a promise that can apparently be broken! I'm sure that whilst they're sitting on the plane on the way home, they'll have plenty to think about.
> 
> It's unfair on those who genuinely want to live and work in the sponsoring state because it means that they are then subject to more stringent conditions imposed by the state to try and tackle people who do not keep their end of the agreement, through no fault of their own and if the people who willingly break their agreement with the state were faced with more stringent conditions, they would most likely have plenty to say about it. And most people also need to remember that without the state's sponsorship, most of them would not have qualified for a visa. If that commitment is too much and considering the speed at which visas are processed these days, the visa applicant should apply for a visa that allows them the freedom to live and work wherever they want.



I could not have expressed it more appropriate; I completely agree.

And those scammers who get their PR by breaking the rules should stay the F*** where they are and not making immigration harder for everyone else.

And I would appreciate not to incetivise those kind of guys by writing half true stories Joanna.


----------



## HarryAdd (Mar 30, 2013)

Maz25 said:


> The agreement that is made is with the sponsoring state, not with DIAC, hence why DIAC does not state it as a condition on the visa (my view is that they should but that's another story). The person who is subject to state sponsorship needs to live and work in the sponsoring state for the first two years following their arrival, afterwhich they are free to move to wherever they want. The larger employers tend to be quite savvy about this and will question a candidate if their visa subclass indicates that they are subject to state sponsorship.
> 
> Personally, my view is that if someone willingly accepts state sponsorship and then see it as a promise that can be broken, the state should repay them with the same thing and withdraw their sponsorship - after all, it was just a promise that can apparently be broken! I'm sure that whilst they're sitting on the plane on the way home, they'll have plenty to think about.
> 
> It's unfair on those who genuinely want to live and work in the sponsoring state because it means that they are then subject to more stringent conditions imposed by the state to try and tackle people who do not keep their end of the agreement, through no fault of their own and if the people who willingly break their agreement with the state were faced with more stringent conditions, they would most likely have plenty to say about it. And most people also need to remember that without the state's sponsorship, most of them would not have qualified for a visa. If that commitment is too much and considering the speed at which visas are processed these days, the visa applicant should apply for a visa that allows them the freedom to live and work wherever they want.


I totally agree with you. however, job market is very volatile an immigrant may not find the same skill job after landing in the state. In such case, the immigrant should approach the state immigration and request them for release of the obligation. 

Just an opinion and I'm not encouraging to move out of nominated state


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

Wasn't there a case recently where an English couple were asked to leave Australia as they were living outside of the sponsoring states territory ? They were probably living a mere 3 miles out of the sponsoring state ?


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

happybuddha said:


> Wasn't there a case recently where an English couple were asked to leave Australia as they were living outside of the sponsoring states territory ? They were probably living a mere 3 miles out of the sponsoring state ?


That was a case with a 489 visa, which is a provisional visa that allows you to live only in Regional Australia. This visa has a legal condition on it and if broken - the visa will be cancelled. But again - no condition to stay in the state that sponsored the visa, just any regional Australia.


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

Finn-in-web said:


> I could not have expressed it more appropriate; I completely agree. And those scammers who get their PR by breaking the rules should stay the F*** where they are and not making immigration harder for everyone else. And I would appreciate not to incetivise those kind of guys by writing half true stories Joanna.


I do not feel comfortable discussing other people's morals or actions nor it's my place to judge anybody.
Please note that I have not posted any "story", just facts that come from DIBP website. 
I just think that opinions should not cloud the actual facts. 
Please see this link for information (although I am not sure how official): http://australiavisanews.net/2013/03/02/living-in-other-states-on-a-subclass-190-visa/


----------



## DelhiBoy84 (Aug 28, 2013)

I have every plan to live in the state that I will nominate for. It's just that my current company (in India) might send me to the USA to work from there for around a year. And then I will have to work for another 1 year in the company after I return.
I may not be able to apply for an Australian PR after 2 years because I will cross the age limit of 32 and lose precious points.

NT question was for my friend


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

HarryAdd said:


> I totally agree with you. however, job market is very volatile an immigrant may not find the same skill job after landing in the state. In such case, the immigrant should approach the state immigration and request them for release of the obligation.
> 
> Just an opinion and I'm not encouraging to move out of nominated state


I can understand someone approaching the state and requesting permission to move if they have been offered a position in another state after failing to find a job in the sponsoring state despite spending months searching for a job. 

The general anger however is towards people who think of ways and means to break an agreement before they even set foot in Australia or even worse, never even have any intention of even setting foot in the sponsoring state and are just using state sponsorship to get to Australia where otherwise they would not even have qualified for a visa, which is my opinion is downright dishonest and is something that the states should crack down on and then make an example of the culprits so that others are deterred from doing the same thing.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

JoannaAch said:


> I do not feel comfortable discussing other people's morals or actions nor it's my place to judge anybody.
> Please note that I have not posted any "story", just facts that come from DIBP website.
> I just think that opinions should not cloud the actual facts.
> Please see this link for information (although I am not sure how official): Living in other states on a subclass 190 visa | Australia Visa News


That's unfortunately the sad truth when everyone starts publishing stories about what they feel is right and completely ignores the fact that someone has signed an agreement with the state to live and work there. In my opinion, if someone has any morals, they should honour that agreement because if the state decided halfway through the process, that it only had a moral obligation to proceed with the sponsorship and withdrew it, those same people who claim that this is merely a moral obligation would be going to every court to try and get the state to honour the agreement and we would not hear the end of it!

I always encourage people to rely solely on the immigration website and the sponsoring state's website because that is where the facts are held. If immigration decided to crack down on such behaviour, it would be on their website and not in a magazine and if a decision affects someone, it's better they know sooner rather than later and certainly, it is better to make a decision based on what is law as opposed to what a writer has to say (after all, writers will write anything that sells!)


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

happybuddha said:


> Wasn't there a case recently where an English couple were asked to leave Australia as they were living outside of the sponsoring states territory ? They were probably living a mere 3 miles out of the sponsoring state ?


Case link please.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

About2013 said:


> Case link please.


 http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ted-Australia-years--living-wrong-suburb.html

As was mentioned earlier, they were on a regional 475 visa that requires you to live in regional areas as a condition of the visa.


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

Maz25 said:


> That's unfortunately the sad truth when everyone starts publishing stories about what they feel is right and completely ignores the fact that someone has signed an agreement with the state to live and work there. In my opinion, if someone has any morals, they should honour that agreement because if the state decided halfway through the process, that it only had a moral obligation to proceed with the sponsorship and withdrew it, those same people who claim that this is merely a moral obligation would be going to every court to try and get the state to honour the agreement and we would not hear the end of it!
> 
> I always encourage people to rely solely on the immigration website and the sponsoring state's website because that is where the facts are held. If immigration decided to crack down on such behaviour, it would be on their website and not in a magazine and if a decision affects someone, it's better they know sooner rather than later and certainly, it is better to make a decision based on what is law as opposed to what a writer has to say (after all, writers will write anything that sells!)


I fully agree with you. That's a complicated issue (which is why every week or so someone asks about it) and I think that immi should make it more clear - either make it a condition on the visa (like for regional one) or remove it completely. 

The agreement with the state is again just a commitment and I think that most people at the time of the application are committed to move there. But if there are no jobs, obviously one can not just stay for months without any income. No state would appreciate an immigrant like that.

Which is why the always give an option to ask them for a permission to leave. And they usually give it, no matter how long someone was looking for work and if he/she is offshore or onshore.


----------



## naray84 (Oct 11, 2013)

*state sponsor ship rules*

hi all,


i am from pakistan and got immigration of Australia (state sponsor ship of SA). I want to know whether is it necessary to spend initial two years in SA ? or i can do job wherever i want.


secondly, i will be moving to australia before 10 january 2014. want to know if any skilled Executive bachelor is also moving to adelaide or sydney so that we can share the expense and spend initial days in australia without much trouble.


Regards


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2013)

Why would you apply for state sponsorship for somewhere you dont want or intend to live? Assuming you need the points or cant migrate in your occupation without it so the least you coukd do is fulfil your obligation to the state to thank them for giving you the opportunity to migrate where you otherwise wouldn't be able to.


----------



## Calv30a (Oct 19, 2013)

*Do I have to live in the state that sponsored me if I can't find a job?*

Hi, 
I have a sc 190 (state nominated) visa and I was wondering if anyone knew how strict the obligation to live in the sponsored state for the first two years is?. I am still living in the UK and I have been looking for jobs in my spnsored state but to date have drawn a blank, not only with getting a job but finding any vacancies in my profession. I have been offered a job in another state and I was wondering if anyone had any experience of this and whether or not I could accept the job in the other state or will this invalidate my visa? 
Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Calv30a, 

there is *no condition on your 190 visa from DIBP* that you have to stay in the state. However, you *signed an agreement with the state* that you will live (and ideally work) there for the first two years. You can *apply to the state to be released* from your 2-year-obligation. Understandably, most states first want you to put in an effect and look for a job in the state for multiple months. After all, you would not have a visa without their support and they want people with your skill set to settle there. They won't force you to stay there if you put in a good effort and were unable to find employment, though!

Finding a job from overseas is super-hard, by the way. Congrats! If you got a job offer while still in the UK you should have an easy time once you apply for jobs locally. You may wish to consider giving your sponsoring state a chance before you "jump state". Does your prospective employer know that you have a 190 visa and an obligation to stay in another state? 

It's hard to say if there will be any repercussions if you just move somewhere else without a formal release. There were reports of people having problems with citizen applications down the road. My opinion is that you should (try to) honor the agreement with the state. You may also want to consider the impact on future applicants: If state sponsorship does not yield the desired results (i.e. attracting people to states where their skills are needed), the states may stop sponsoring people, cutting costs for the administrative overhead. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

espresso said:


> Hi Calv30a,
> 
> there is *no condition on your 190 visa from DIBP* that you have to stay in the state. However, you *signed an agreement with the state* that you will live (and ideally work) there for the first two years. You can *apply to the state to be released* from your 2-year-obligation. Understandably, most states first want you to put in an effect and look for a job in the state for multiple months. After all, you would not have a visa without their support and they want people with your skill set to settle there. They won't force you to stay there if you put in a good effort and were unable to find employment, though!
> 
> ...


I'm skeptical of these reports of citizenship applications being denied or delayed as a result of not meeting the state sponsorship residency obligation. There is nothing in the visa grant letter or label which states that the obligation even exists (under conditions it says specifically "There are no conditions"). I talked to a migration agent about this and she even said that she's never heard of a citizenship application being denied as a result of this. I have a feeling that if DIBP were to reject an application on these grounds and it were to go to MRT, it wouldn't pass muster because they don't state anywhere in their visa grant documentation that this is a requirement for obtaining citizenship.

I'm not saying that people should ignore their obligations but I think there's a lot of people on the forums spreading misinformation regarding this subject and I don't think it's a good idea to continue perpetuating this misinformation.


----------



## SunFlower48 (Oct 19, 2013)

*Sponsorship from multiple states*

Hi all
Does anyone know if I can apply for state sponsorship for more than one state at the same time or not?
I want to apply for subclass 190 and I need sponsorship to reach 60 points
I have sent my docs for ACS as ICT project manager
Currently "Victoria" and "WA" have that on their occupation list
Can I apply for both at the same time?
And I have just heard that Victoria is very hard on giving sponsorship
Is that really true or not?

And it's about 2 months that I have sent my docs for ACS and no response yet.
Should I follow the issue with them and ask to speed up the process?

I appreciate your help


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

SunFlower48 said:


> Hi all
> Does anyone know if I can apply for state sponsorship for more than one state at the same time or not?
> I want to apply for subclass 190 and I need sponsorship to reach 60 points
> I have sent my docs for ACS as ICT project manager
> ...


hi sunflower,

my answers are given below:

1. No, you can't apply for 2 states at a time because you need to choose a particular state when you fill in the EOI form under 190 visa. 

2. It is a myth that Victoria state deals with the applications hardly. if your application meets the minimum needs, then your case must be considered fairly.

3. Did you check the current processing times of ACS? If it is more than recommended timelines, you can send an email to ACS stating the same. 

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## tuba (Sep 15, 2013)

We were having the same thought. We had to choose between WA and VIC. I asked my agent the same question. She told me we could apply to 2 states at one time but if you receive an invitaion you have to apply to that state in 30-60 days depending on the state, (she said). Then we changed our mind and chose only 1 state anyways.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

tuba said:


> We were having the same thought. We had to choose between WA and VIC. I asked my agent the same question. She told me we could apply to 2 states at one time but if you receive an invitaion you have to apply to that state in 30-60 days depending on the state, (she said). Then we changed our mind and chose only 1 state anyways.


hi tuba,

See, you cannot lodge two applications to WA and VIC because in your EOI, you must select only one state that is either VIC or WA. If you lodge applications for the sates, they verify your EOI to check whether you selected their state alone under 190 visa. Then only, they consider your application to decide whether to give you nomination or not. In fact, in your application form to get sponsored from one state, you need to mention the EOI ID from which the state verifies the above information. this is to cross verify that whether a candidate has real interest in that state or not.

So, to cut a long story short, you can lodge state sponsored application to 2 different states but not simultaneously. But, if one state, for instance, vic rejects your application, then you can modify the EOI by changing the state to"wa" and can lodge your application to WA to get nominated.

Hope you understand.

Hit the like button if the above information is useful.

Sathiya


----------



## SunFlower48 (Oct 19, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi sunflower,
> 
> my answers are given below:
> 
> ...


Hi sathiya,
Thanks for the clear answers, they were useful.
Are u sure that Victoria deals the applications fairly, even for ICT related fields?

In site, it says that processing time is approximately 12 weeks, for me 8 weeks is passed now, but the point is I desperately need the "age" point, and so I am in a hurry!


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

SunFlower48 said:


> Hi sathiya,
> Thanks for the clear answers, they were useful.
> Are u sure that Victoria deals the applications fairly, even for ICT related fields?
> 
> In site, it says that processing time is approximately 12 weeks, for me 8 weeks is passed now, but the point is I desperately need the "age" point, and so I am in a hurry!


Hi buddy,

yes, i am sure about the way VIC picks up candidates for nominating the candidates for 190 visa. Well, if your candidacy is really exceptional enough to exceed the minimum requirements defined by VIC, then you don't need to panic.
You may send an email to them after 11 weeks and can check whether they made decision on your case. 

May i know your date of birth and age?

sathiya


----------



## SunFlower48 (Oct 19, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi buddy,
> 
> yes, i am sure about the way VIC picks up candidates for nominating the candidates for 190 visa. Well, if your candidacy is really exceptional enough to exceed the minimum requirements defined by VIC, then you don't need to panic.
> You may send an email to them after 11 weeks and can check whether they made decision on your case.
> ...


I will be 45 on Dec 2014
And my candidacy is not exceptional I suppose, but I meet the minimum requirements though. Any advice?


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

SunFlower48 said:


> I will be 45 on Dec 2014
> And my candidacy is not exceptional I suppose, but I meet the minimum requirements though. Any advice?


Buddy,

See, there is cap for every occupation to be nominated by any state. As your occupation is not in the list of 6 occupations, your application should be considered fairly, for sure. You are on the safe side. The applications by VIC will be considered on "first-in-first serve" basis and not on the merit level of the aspirants lodging application. Nevertheless, holding exceptional qualifications and experience will broaden your chances without any doubts.

This is what i would like to emphasis. So, no worry.

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi i m not going to talk about to move to different states.

My question is bit different I just want to know when this NSW obligations start right after arriving in Australia or you can go back to home country after activating visa and later joins the NSW obligations. As in my case i m planning to activate my family visa with me and send them back to home country after a week and later after some time when i ll be settle in NSW i ll call my family back to join me in NSW. Is it valid scenario ?????


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

expatdude said:


> Hi i m not going to talk about to move to different states.
> 
> My question is bit different I just want to know when this NSW obligations start right after arriving in Australia or you can go back to home country after activating visa and later joins the NSW obligations. As in my case i m planning to activate my family visa with me and send them back to home country after a week and later after some time when i ll be settle in NSW i ll call my family back to join me in NSW. Is it valid scenario ?????


The two year residency obligation starts when you move to Australia not when you enter on a short trip to activate the visa.


----------



## SunFlower48 (Oct 19, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi sunflower,
> 
> my answers are given below:
> 
> ...


In form of Victoria sponsorship it asks whether u have applied for any other state or not? This means u can apply for multiple states at the same time. Doesn't it?


----------



## csp1606 (Nov 6, 2013)

*Request for release after receiving state sponsorship*

Hello,

I am new to this forum and hoping to find some answers to my unanswered questions. 

Could someone tell me process to apply for a release from ACT after receiving state sponsorship? 
Is this a complicated process
How long on arrival to Australia (Canberra) on Visa Sub class 190, one can apply for release

Regards,
CS


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

Are you in ACT? Have you tried to find a job in ACT while on shore and are not able to do so??


----------



## csp1606 (Nov 6, 2013)

Unfortunately for the my role there aren't too many position in ACT.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Hope for the best and wait until you reached there.

Regards,


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2013)

csp1606 said:


> Unfortunately for the my role there aren't too many position in ACT.


 So why apply for ACT sponsorship? You are required as part of that process to assess if you could live and work there. Its a bit late to question that decision after you have been granted a visa with the states assistance. 

You should have applied to the state where you wanted to be and could get work not to the state you would get a visa quicker and easier.


----------



## csp1606 (Nov 6, 2013)

*Changing State Sponsorship from WA to ACT*

Hello All,

I have filed for EOI and requested for state sponsorship from WA. Unfortunately, with the release of new WASMOL list for 2013-2014, my occupation to fall‘s under Schedule 2 category. As a pre-requisite, all occupation listed under schedule 2 will need to a full time job offer in WA for state sponsorship to be fully approved. However I don’t have an offer of employment and the possibility of getting one while you are outside of Australia is impossible to none.
Given the current scenario, I have decided to switch my request for state sponsorship from WA to ACT. My occupation is on priority list in ACT. 

*My question is,* while applying for state sponsorship with ACT, I am expected to disclose, if I have applied for another state or territory nomination and must attach a statement explaining why I am now applying to the ACT. Would I be dinged/will my application be rejected if I disclose my initial request for SS from WA. 

My ANZSCO Code is 23211 – HR Advisor 223111. 

Any inputs will be greatly appreciated.

Sp


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

csp1606 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have filed for EOI and requested for state sponsorship from WA. Unfortunately, with the release of new WASMOL list for 2013-2014, my occupation to fall‘s under Schedule 2 category. As a pre-requisite, all occupation listed under schedule 2 will need to a full time job offer in WA for state sponsorship to be fully approved. However I don’t have an offer of employment and the possibility of getting one while you are outside of Australia is impossible to none.
> Given the current scenario, I have decided to switch my request for state sponsorship from WA to ACT. My occupation is on priority list in ACT.
> ...


When you have applied for WA SS?


----------



## csp1606 (Nov 6, 2013)

September 26th 2013..


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

csp1606 said:


> September 26th 2013..


Then you need not Job offer for western Australia State nomination .
The effect of change in WA SS have started from 28th October. As you have applied before the change, your application of WA SS would not require any job offer.


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

If there are no jobs available than why is his occupation on the list??? I have read of lot of people say that SOL is not an accurate list of skills with high demand. 

I am not sure what the Oz govt. is doing.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2013)

Its not just Australia, the UK does it to. They take into account the number of postings for jobs over set time periods which can be a huge amount. However they do not seem to take into account that those jobs require specific skills or experience that an overseas trained and experienced migrant does not have. Nor do they take into account the number of local graduates or job shifters that could apply for that job. 

However in all respect to the OP and others how would they know there are no opportunities for them if they are not even in the country trying. They would not apply to many due to what is written in the description. Restrictions on experience, local knowledge, type of qualification, start date etc. 

Those they do apply for the HR dept ditch the application into the bin as they are not in the country for interview in 3 days and to start asap. Which is why the advertised the job in the first place. Because they want someone now not in several months when they have moved. half way around the world.


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

thats correct _shel. i too had the same question. you answered it. But my company is willing to sponsor me to Australia but to a diff city. what do i do now?


----------



## sam1767 (Nov 3, 2013)

What i understand that you need to work in the state for a period of two years. But If your job involves travelling then you have the permission to work in different parts of Australia provided your job is with the company located in the particular state from which you have sponsorship


----------



## csp1606 (Nov 6, 2013)

_shel said:


> So why apply for ACT sponsorship? You are required as part of that process to assess if you could live and work there. Its a bit late to question that decision after you have been granted a visa with the states assistance.
> 
> You should have applied to the state where you wanted to be and could get work not to the state you would get a visa quicker and easier.



Your question is really valid and in a ideal case this is how it should. Of the 5 states maximum jobs are available for my profession in NSW, QLD, WA, . Unfortunately my profession is not list on NSW and QLD. As far a WA goes, my occupation is categorized as schedule 2, which mean you need a job offer in hand. 
The only other alternative is ACT or SA (Again schedule 2). This being the case the only option left is ACT.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2013)

Or you could boost your points yourself and go for an independent 189 instead of using the state to grt a visa because you are unable to do so on your own.


----------



## csp1606 (Nov 6, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Then you need not Job offer for western Australia State nomination .
> The effect of change in WA SS have started from 28th October. As you have applied before the change, your application of WA SS would not require any job offer.


Hello Muthu,

I wish what you told was correct. Unfortunately (as told by my agent), WA had stopped accepting direct application for SS by end of September. The primary reason for this being, WA was selecting application's for SS through Skill Select (starting October 2). Although my application was ready by end of September, only EOI could be filed through skill select. Whereas, my application WA for SS couldn't be filed. 

Appreciate your response.


----------



## csp1606 (Nov 6, 2013)

_shel

My occupation is HR Adviser, which is not on SOL and is present on CSOL. Hence my only option SS 190 subclass.

CS


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2013)

csp1606 said:


> _shel
> 
> My occupation is HR Adviser, which is not on SOL and is present on CSOL. Hence my only option SS 190 subclass.
> 
> CS


 And if you do not want to live and work in any of the states that are sponsoring your luck is out and you should not apply or fulfil the obligation you have agreed to. It may appear on your chosen states list at a later date. 

instead you are cheating others who do want to live there out of one the limited sponsored places in that state.


----------



## askchennai (Jun 25, 2013)

You have to request particular state department to move to new state with valid reason like you searched job in that state for these many days but but didn't get, etc. If that is a proper justification then they will agree.

In the other hand, if you move without any intimation to state, I think it will affect your chance while applying for citizenship. Today you may be think you don't want citizenship but think in the longer run.

My advice would be go to NSW and search job over there for 3 months. If you didn't get anything then request NSW.


----------



## Nixcy (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi 

At present I am working in Perth which comes under Western Australia State.
I received my PR but with NSW SS. 
As per NSW SS, I need to work for first 2 years in NSW. However I checked with my agent and they say that its a moral responsibility to work for NSW state and not a legal Obligation. Is that true?

My fear is that since I am already in a good job in perth, hence bit hesitant to quit and immediately move to NSW. In next 1 yrs I will be eligible for citizenship. Will my citizenship be impacted if I continue to work in Perth and not move to NSW for next 1 year.


----------



## kamlesh (Jul 2, 2013)

*Need to Report NSW Immi Dept about relocation.*

Hi All,

I want to relocate Brisbane and I have PR Visa for NSW. can somebody please let me know email id for reporting to immigration department of NSW?

Thanks n Regards
Kamlesh


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Kamlesh, 

you can send an email to [email protected] and ask to be released from your 2-year-obligation. Please also read the rest of this thread about the implications (moral/legal) of this step. 

All the best,
Monika


----------



## kamlesh (Jul 2, 2013)

askchennai said:


> You have to request particular state department to move to new state with valid reason like you searched job in that state for these many days but but didn't get, etc. If that is a proper justification then they will agree.
> 
> In the other hand, if you move without any intimation to state, I think it will affect your chance while applying for citizenship. Today you may be think you don't want citizenship but think in the longer run.
> 
> My advice would be go to NSW and search job over there for 3 months. If you didn't get anything then request NSW.


Thanks for the above valuable inputs. Could you please share email id to send a mail to NSW about this...

Thanks n Regards
Kamlesh


----------



## kamlesh (Jul 2, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi Kamlesh,
> 
> you can send an email to [email protected] and ask to be released from your 2-year-obligation. Please also read the rest of this thread about the implications (moral/legal) of this step.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much Monika


----------



## khan2010 (Feb 7, 2010)

*176 State Sponsorship Condition fulfill query*

I am living and working at South Australia form Jan 2012 with 176 State Sponsored PR Visa. Condition of the Visa is to remain in the State for a period of at least two years. But I went to my country for one month on Feb 2013 with my family. During this one month I did not left my house unit in which I am currently living and also took leave from my work. 

According to the condition my two years living at this state will be completed on Jan 2014. But I was physically out of this state for one month though my house and work address was same as before.

My question is do I need to stay in this state for another one month to complete two years accurately or I can shift to other state on Jan 2014?


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2013)

No no, you are not a prisoner. You are entitled to go on holiday, business or visit family. You can move as soon as you need to.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Nixcy said:


> Hi
> 
> At present I am working in Perth which comes under Western Australia State.
> I received my PR but with NSW SS.
> ...


There is no evidence to suggest that not fulfilling your state sponsorship obligations will have an impact on your citizenship application later on, aside from anecdotal stories about DIBP denying applications and forcing people to complete their obligations to the state that sponsored them before they can get citizenship. This is nonsense. The states cannot force DIBP to rescind someone's citizenship because they didn't fulfill the 2-year residency obligation - just from a legal standpoint it's ridiculous.

That's not to say that I think people should not follow through with their obligations. But I wouldn't listen to a lot of the fear mongering around the connection between state sponsorship and citizenship/further visa applications (e.g. RRV) that some folks on here are keen to perpetuate, unless you've had a good chat with a solicitor who is familiar with the law and understands the connection/interrelationship between the federal government and states.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Nixcy, 

why did you apply for NSW state sponsorship if you are working in Perth and have no plan to move ? 

As _ozbound12_ pointed out there is no condition on your 190 visa. However, you signed an obligation with NSW. You'd really have to consult an immigration lawyer if you want to know how/if that can affect anything.

Anyway, I do believe that communication is key here. You can apply to NSW to be released from your obligation to live there for 2 years. I don't see why you should have any problems (with NSW, DIBP or anybody else) if you get a formal release. I think it's a good thing that people can be released from the 2-year obligation if they cannot secure a job etc. However, I wish they'd put it as a condition on the visa itself. If people can "jump states" without any repercussions the states hardly have any motivation to sponsor people and the amount of 190 visas could be reduced drastically in the next years.


----------



## khan2010 (Feb 7, 2010)

*176 State Sponsorship Condition fulfill query*



_shel said:


> No no, you are not a prisoner. You are entitled to go on holiday, business or visit family. You can move as soon as you need to.


Hi Shel,

I went to visit my family but I was physically absent from SA. Will it be a issue when I will apply for citizenship. Will they strictly check my passport port of entry and verify my workplace from where I took leave for one month. I am tensed on this issue. 

How can I move as soon as I need to before completing my 2 years time frame? I have to complete my fifth survey on Jan 2014, where I would have to answer "Are you currently living in South Australia?"


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

khan2010 said:


> Hi Shel,
> 
> I went to visit my family but I was physically absent from SA. Will it be a issue when I will apply for citizenship. Will they strictly check my passport port of entry and verify my workplace from where I took leave for one month. I am tensed on this issue.
> 
> How can I move as soon as I need to before completing my 2 years time frame? I have to complete my fifth survey on Jan 2014, where I would have to answer "Are you currently living in South Australia?"


To qualify for citizenship you need to have lived in Australia for 4 years, with no absences of more than 1 year (and no more than 90 days in the year before lodging your application). One month of leave, on its own, would not be an issue.

State sponsorship residency obligations are a different story. The two year period begins when you "settle" in that state - meaning, when you arrive with the intention of living permanently. If you arrived on 15 January 2012 for example then you would be able to move to another state without getting permission from the state on 15 January 2014. Pretty simple really.


----------



## epahuja (Aug 27, 2013)

ozbound12 said:


> To qualify for citizenship you need to have lived in Australia for 4 years, with no absences of more than 1 year (and no more than 90 days in the year before lodging your application). One month of leave, on its own, would not be an issue.
> 
> State sponsorship residency obligations are a different story. The two year period begins when you "settle" in that state - meaning, when you arrive with the intention of living permanently. If you arrived on 15 January 2012 for example then you would be able to move to another state without getting permission from the state on 15 January 2014. Pretty simple really.


Hi ozbound,

Pls confirm if these restrictions of not being out of country for more than 1 year apply to all family members or only primary applicant?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

epahuja said:


> Hi ozbound,
> 
> Pls confirm if these restrictions of not being out of country for more than 1 year apply to all family members or only primary applicant?


It's not a restriction, it's a criteria for obtaining citizenship and applies to anyone who is lodging an application for citizenship regardless of whether they are the primary or secondary visa holder.


----------



## raheel78 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hello All,

Although this question is not 100% relevant to this discussion, but it is of same context. Do someone need to prove same commitment once landed on state sponsored visa (former 176)? And if for any reason, you need to move out of the state (job, personal etc) before completing 2 years, then will this count as some penalty or breaking the law to be a hindrance for getting citizenship?


thanks.


----------



## J4nE (Jul 17, 2013)

*SA 190 residential condition*

Hi All,

Got a question about the residential requirement of SA SS 190 visa. 
My visa was granted in Aug, and I have been staying in SA, full-time employed. But now a very good opportunity showed up in NT, it's a FIFO job so I could still "reside" in SA even if I took the job.

So now it all comes down to, what exactly is the residential requirement for SA SS 190? I've checked that on my visa grant letter, condition is NIL, but when applied for SA SS, it says "will reside in SA for 2 years". If I was to move interstate, would it have down effect in citizenship application? What if I was only FIFO? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## J4nE (Jul 17, 2013)

anyone???


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

no one.


----------



## J4nE (Jul 17, 2013)

Goran said:


> nobody can testify yet if this interstate move on a 190 visa affects citizenship.
> it is better to be follow what has been agreed rather than have implications later on


Pretty useless reply. but thank you anyway


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

J4nE said:


> Pretty useless reply. but thank you anyway


Be thankful I replied on your non-sense thread.
Use your common-sense, if its a FIFO job you will still be based in SA. What matters if DIAC will ask you for residence proof is to show where you are based and not from where you traveled for business or tourism within Australia.

I wonder why common sense is not common to some people


----------



## J4nE (Jul 17, 2013)

Goran said:


> Be thankful I replied on your non-sense thread.
> Use your common-sense, if its a FIFO job you will still be based in SA. What matters if DIAC will ask you for residence proof is to show where you are based and not from where you traveled for business or tourism within Australia.
> 
> I wonder why common sense is not common to some people


You clearly don't know the sentence they've used in the state sponsorship application.


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

J4nE said:


> You clearly don't know the sentence they've used in the state sponsorship application.


Like what? 

They said you should reside in the state not "imprison" you in the State.
Of course you can go travelling around Australia or abroad or even go for business trips.

"Residing" is different from "Imprisoning"


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2013)

If you read this thread instead of repating the question the thread has answered you will get your answers.


----------



## sekhar678 (Jan 2, 2014)

*NSW State Sponsorship Limitations*

Hi,

I got the NSW State Sponsored PR and i moved to Sydney. I would like to know whether i can apply jobs in other states as i heard that there is a 2 year commitment where we need to live in NSW. I am in a dilemma to apply for the jobs in other states as there is no limitations of stay mentioned in the VISA grant letter.

Please clarify my query and appreciate your prompt response at the earliest.

Thanks & Regards,
Chandrasekhar.k


----------



## tayyabpak (Jan 1, 2014)

*Changing States after State Sponsorship*

I got states sponsorship from Western Australia & landed in Western Australia. After couple of months due to personal reasons, want to move to South Australia.
What is the legal procedure & given reasons to change the states.


----------



## tayyabpak (Jan 1, 2014)

QualityTester said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was curious to know one thing about State Sponsorship.
> 
> ...


*FAQ from Western Australia migration department.*

*Q*: I received State sponsorship or nomination from Western Australia. Am I able to relocate to another State even though I have not resided in Western Australia for two years?
*A*: 
By accepting State sponsorship or nomination you signed an agreement with the Government of Western Australia and made a commitment to live and work in Western Australia for a period of two years. To relocate you must apply to Skilled Migration Western Australia for a release from this commitment.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi tayyabpak, 

read through the rest of the thread to get some more information. You can apply for a formal release from your 2-year obligation. Usually the sponsoring states grant that request if you have tried (and failed) to find a job there for multiple months (e.g. 6+ months). If the state releases you, you don't have to fear any repercussions. I would advise against just packing up and moving, though .


----------



## unnat_upadhyay (May 18, 2013)

*No Jobs For me in NSW State what to do*

Hi,

I am here on 457 work visa since last 3.5 years. Currently I am doing full time permanent job in Perth (WA). I got my NSW sate sponsored 190 visa (PR) in Oct. Since then I am searching for the job in NSW, but I am not even getting call also. So do I need to go to NSW compulsory ?? Do I need quit my current job and go there as jobless? After 1 year i can claim citizenship, so is there any problem at time if I wan't go to NSW ? Any advice please...


----------



## Zubin_77 (Jan 18, 2014)

*Under SS, can you move to some other state before 2 years ?*

Dear All,
I am planning to start the entire process under SS. I am a banking & finance professional and my profession is open only in ACT state. I have heard that finding a job in Canberra (especially in banks / financial services) is very tough since there are mostly govt jobs available.

1) In a scenario where I am unable to find a decent full time job in Canberra for say about 3 to 4 months, will ACT allow me to move to some other state. (example: NSW)

Please let me know since I am a bit apprehensive about moving to ACT.



Thanks,
Zubin


----------



## Manan_20 (Dec 26, 2013)

Zubin_77 said:


> Dear All,
> I am planning to start the entire process under SS. I am a banking & finance professional and my profession is open only in ACT state. I have heard that finding a job in Canberra (especially in banks / financial services) is very tough since there are mostly govt jobs available.
> 
> 1) In a scenario where I am unable to find a decent full time job in Canberra for say about 3 to 4 months, will ACT allow me to move to some other state. (example: NSW)
> ...


Welcome to the club Zubin. I think i will face the similar questions once i am done with my assessment. 

From what i understand there is a moral obligation on your part to stay for 2 years in sponsored state. I have heard, in some cases such condition is mentioned on visas too. 

What Job code are you planning to apply? Have you finished with your assessment?

Manan


----------



## Zubin_77 (Jan 18, 2014)

Hi Manan,
I am applying under 222311. ( financial investment advisor). I have just started the process and am yet to submit my papers for assessment.

Is it a good idea that i only complete my assessment for the time being and then wait till July for the revised state list ?


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2014)

Nobody is going to advise you to lie and apply for state nomination for a state you have no intetion of living in.


----------



## Manan_20 (Dec 26, 2013)

Zubin_77 said:


> Hi Manan,
> I am applying under 222311. ( financial investment advisor). I have just started the process and am yet to submit my papers for assessment.
> 
> Is it a good idea that i only complete my assessment for the time being and then wait till July for the revised state list ?


Hi Zubin,

Yes that makes more sense. Since you are yet to start the assessment, by the time you finish your assessment and give your IELTS NSW sponsorship should be open and you will be able to make informed decision. 

So if you are really serious about moving to Aus. start the assessment. When i started my assessment NSW was open and now it's closed  I am not sure what will i do once i get my assessment done next month.

Keep in touch.

Manan


----------



## Zubin_77 (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks Manan... 
I am thinking of NOT involving any agent and going the entire process on my own. What did you do ? Would you recommend going through an agent ?


----------



## Manan_20 (Dec 26, 2013)

Zubin_77 said:


> Thanks Manan...
> I am thinking of NOT involving any agent and going the entire process on my own. What did you do ? Would you recommend going through an agent ?


I have applied through agent as i don't get much time from work and home. I think if you have time to go through the posts here you don't need an agent. There is enough information available here and in case you get stuck you can always ask you will get response within few hours.

So if you have time and patience you can do it your own, it's no rocket science and you will save money too. 

Hopefully i should get some response within 10 days for my assessment.

Manan


----------



## Zubin_77 (Jan 18, 2014)

Got it... Thanks Manan.


----------



## Ozsydney (Feb 1, 2013)

*Need info about NSW State sponsorship*

Dear All

Can anybody pls tell if I have PR through NSW state sponsorship, can I work in ACT region.

Thanks
Ozsydney


----------



## to_australia (Nov 13, 2013)

*190 visa, 2 years obligation - what do employers say?*

Hi All,

I have went through several forums, several threads on this topic. I still didn't get a concrete answer. Anyway, my question is not about what happens if we don't follow the obligation, about citizenship, is it legal or moral etc..

People move states since they cant find job in their state and have found in a different state. So, do employers offer a job for 190 visa holders since they know 

the candidate hasn't stayed in his state for 2 years? Have you come across this situation? How did you handle it with the employer?


I have my visa from victoria and have applied for 100s of jobs from past 3 months and am unable to find a job. After some research I have found that there are no companies in victoria working on the technology that matches my skills set. However, I have found few companies in sydney and with great difficulty I have found a contract job. I haven't got a chance to discuss with the employer that I have 190 visa and not 189. I dont know if I have to discuss with my prospective employer and if he'll agree or take back the offer  I really want this job...or talk to state officials to relieve me from this obligation and will they agree?

BTW., I am ready to move back to victoria after gaining some local experience and after the contract ends in sydney.

Please suggest!!


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Dear *to_australia*,
This forum discussed this issue hundreds time . Use your common sense. As per ss obligation you have to live and work your nominated state for first two years only. There is no chance to fulfill this two years later.
BTW, your employer will never ask you about sub-class 190 or 189 as you have a PR, I believe.



to_australia said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have went through several forums, several threads on this topic. I still didn't get a concrete answer. Anyway, my question is not about what happens if we don't follow the obligation, about citizenship, is it legal or moral etc..
> 
> ...


----------



## Guyrat7 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Why does one have to stay in the sponsored state for 02 years?*

I do not think I saw an answer to this on the immi site so I would like to know whether any of you know the reason behind the 02 year stay within the state one gets sponsored from ? 

What would one lose if he/she decides to live elsewhere before the two years are up? 

Thank you in advance. 

Guy


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2014)

Because you promised you would in return for sponsorship and 5 points which enabled you to apply for a visa and without such you woukd be staying in Sri Lanka.


----------



## ARUNG15411 (Feb 23, 2014)

*Visa class 190*

Dear All,

Recently , I have been granted with visa 190, state sponsored from NSW.
I have few questions to discuss.

1. Can I land in any other state (Victoria) with this visa?
2. Can i live and work permanently anywhere (victoria)with this visa? 
My consultant say "I can do that"..

I saw many postings in different sites.In few sites , it is mentioned that I can live and work permanently anywhere in australia and few sites say's "I cannot".
I am confused and in real dilemma.
Please help me out with genuine answer which I will consider as final.

Regards,
AKG


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

ARUNG15411 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Recently , I have been granted with visa 190, state sponsored from NSW.
> I have few questions to discuss.
> ...


I don't understand how your agent can give you this type of information. The visa type 190 is a state nominated visa meaning that you ask a state to sponsor you and in return you have to stay in that state. The nomination application is sent to the state in which you intend to live in... This would mean that the NSW gov. would be nominating people for other states ...
The visa type 189 lets you live and work anywhere in Australia whereas with the 190 you have moral obligations towards the state that nominates you...

This is taken from the NSW website : https://www.business.nsw.gov.au/live-and-work-in-nsw/visa-and-migration/skilled-sponsored-migration

Obligations of NSW nominees

Commitment to NSW

*If you are nominated by the NSW Government under the Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa you are expected to commit to live and work or study in NSW for the first two years of your time in Australia.*

Notification of arrival in NSW

If you are applying from offshore, you should advise NSW of your contact details on arrival and advise your success in finding suitable employment. You can do this by sending an email to [email protected].

NSW provides information on options to settle in regional NSW which offers similar employment opportunities to the major cities, plus comparable benefits and services in a more relaxed environment.

Surveys

The NSW Government may contact you in the future via email to undertake a survey in relation to the skilled migration program.


----------



## kan411027 (Jan 13, 2014)

*Can I work in ACT if I get SS from Victoria*

Hi,

I am planning for State Sponsorship (SS) from Victoria as SOL for ACT state is closed for my occupation. If I get SS from Victoria, can start looking for jobs in ACT state ?


Kan


----------



## in3deep (Feb 21, 2014)

kan411027 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning for State Sponsorship (SS) from Victoria as SOL for ACT state is closed for my occupation. If I get SS from Victoria, can start looking for jobs in ACT state ?
> 
> ...


of coz not

SS from victoria means u have to work in victoria


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

man everybody is trying to get sponsorship from victoria and after rejection they are going for ACT, what is wrong with you 

As far as I know you need to work at least 2 years in the sponsored region but I am not sure if these 2 years are for the first 2 years of 2 years in first 5 years


----------



## kan411027 (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks. As per my Agent, with new rules, I can inform Victoria that I am not getting the jobs and then start looking for jobs. Not sure if this is true.


----------



## kan411027 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hunter,

Thanks for the reply.

As I understand ICT jobs are more in ACT than Victoria. Thats what I came to know from some of my friends who are working in Canberra.

Do you have any idea if Victoria is also good destination for ICT (Dev Programmer) kind of jobs ?

Kan


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2014)

kan411027 said:


> Thanks. As per my Agent, with new rules, I can inform Victoria that I am not getting the jobs and then start looking for jobs. Not sure if this is true.


 No you can ask for permission which will need evidence of applying for jobs. People like you make me angry. Abusing the system so others can not get sponsored!


----------



## kan411027 (Jan 13, 2014)

in3deep said:


> of coz not
> 
> SS from victoria means u have to work in victoria





_shel said:


> No you can ask for permission which will need evidence of applying for jobs. People like you make me angry. Abusing the system so others can not get sponsored!


Shel,

Thanks for the reply. My intention here was to gather accurate information about this ,and trust me, not to abuse the system.

In fact I cross questioned my Agent regarding this and he informed me that its legal.Its good that people in this forum are knowledgeable and they are guiding me in right direction.

Do you have any idea about employment opportunities in Victoria for ICT professionals. I am planning to apply for Victoria SS in this week.

Kan


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

kan411027 said:


> Shel,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. My intention here was to gather accurate information about this ,and trust me, not to abuse the system.
> 
> ...


It is a MORAL obligation not a LEGAL one. The state that sponsors you cannot force you to live in their state. But the main reason you're getting PR is because the state is sponsoring you - without them, you wouldn't get a visa. Plus, if you were to apply for sponsorship in Victoria with the intent to live and work in another state, and you were granted sponsorship by Victoria, then you would be taking away a place from someone who actually wants to live in Victoria.

Regarding job opportunities, it would behoove you to do some research on your own - seek.com.au, mycareer.com.au are some of the job websites that people use here.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2014)

My point exactly. What is legal and what you should have morals to comply with are different. 

Put it this way, without state sponsorship and the extra points it brings you would you be able to get a visa to live in Australia? If not why do you feel unable to be thankful of the opportunity you are being given by the state and oblige their request. 

If you could still get the points somehow why do you not leave that sponsored place for someone who does want to live in that state? You can apply independently after all without obligation moral or otherwise to anyone.


----------



## kan411027 (Jan 13, 2014)

*Point taken*

Thanks for all your views on this. Thanks to moderators, super moderators for you views and suggestions on this.

Tomorrow I will be applying for Victoria SS.

kan


----------



## shikharjain (Feb 21, 2012)

Yes you need to give a solid reason with evidence if you wish to jump states. 

I was awarded a VIC SS and my 6 months of job search in VIC was futile. In the 7th month I landed a job in NSW. I wrote to Victorian government seeking consent to move to NSW , with a log of roughly 720 job applications that I'd made.

I was given consent subsequent to furnishing this evidence. And again this need not be the case with everyone. It is at the sole discretion of the government officials.


----------



## Simple99 (Jul 24, 2013)

*Medicare and Centerlink ?*

HI All,

I got PR and nominated from *NSW*. So initially i plan to move to *Melbourne *as one of my friends there and after i hope to go Sydney after finding job from NSW. i am flying with my wife and kid.

Victoria state will give Medicare and centerlink payment for me (I GOT NSW sponsorship)?


Please help me to soft out this as i am flying on April.

Thanks.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Read the above thread!


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

shikharjain said:


> Yes you need to give a solid reason with evidence if you wish to jump states.
> 
> I was awarded a VIC SS and my 6 months of job search in VIC was futile. In the 7th month I landed a job in NSW. I wrote to Victorian government seeking consent to move to NSW , with a log of roughly 720 job applications that I'd made.
> 
> I was given consent subsequent to furnishing this evidence. And again this need not be the case with everyone. It is at the sole discretion of the government officials.


Guys, I am in a similar situation. My NSW sponsored PR was granted in December, and I arrived in Sydney about two weeks ago. 

I have a skype interview scheduled with a company based out of VIC mid of next week. Thereafter there maybe a chance of a personal interview, and a job offer.

The NSW government hasn't mentioned anything of a waiver on their website. I went to their office in Martin Place, and was referred back to the website. Supposedly there's nobody you can speak to in-person at that location.

Even though it hasn't been that long since I got here, my outreach to different companies has been very large. I have a log of every email that I have sent out, and also a list of companies, and when each person was emailed. I think the only way out is to email them, and let them know that an offer was made from another state. 

Has anyone received a waiver from NSW?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi whatdoumean, 

why do you even apply for jobs in VIC if you have NSW state sponsorship? It would be perfectly understandable if you struggled to get a job for months but after only two weeks? 

Anyway, I'd suggest to call NSW Business Migration or send them an email:



> Enquiries about NSW nomination can be directed to:
> phone: +61 (2) 9338 6692
> email: [email protected]


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi whatdoumean,
> 
> why do you even apply for jobs in VIC if you have NSW state sponsorship? It would be perfectly understandable if you struggled to get a job for months but after only two weeks?
> 
> Anyway, I'd suggest to call NSW Business Migration or send them an email:


Thanks for the tip.

I see your point. But in my case, the number of enquiries I made were fairly large as I had done my homework back home. On arrival it didn't take me that long to apply, and send out enquiries. Incidentally the guys in VIC setup an interview. 

As I said I have detailed records of contacts I have established, and negative responses I have received. Unfortunately, my industry is such wherein applying online to jobs doesn't really produce fruitful results. 

I think it boils down to how well I can corroborate my request with evidence. I will only contact NSW for a waiver should I receive a written offer. I wonder whether they would actually tell me to refuse a written offer.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

The whole point of the 190 visa class is to get skilled workers into a specific region or state. You would probably not have a permanent residency visa now if NSW hadn't sponsored you. In return for the boost they expect you to contribute to the local economy by living and working in the state for two years - which is quite reasonable, in my opinion.

Have you told the potential employer that you are on a 190 visa? Many will not be willing to hire cross-state due to legal ramifications. Your 190 visa has no conditions that you cannot move around but you signed an agreement with NSW. Anyway, feel free to apply for a release. The worst that can happen is that NSW says "No".


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

I agree with espresso's point on fullfilling the requirement if possible. But - the state does not want you to stay unemployed, so if you can find a job elsewhere, you can accept it. Also, the employer can't see if your visa was issued with SS from another state - they can only see the type of visa, when you arrived and your work rights (unlimited). This visa is exactly the same as 189, there are no legal or any other differences. The only thing is the agreement you signed with NSW (still, not related to your visa). You can ask them to release you from the commitment and they can't say "No" as it's not a requirement and you don't need their permission. They either say "even though we would like you to stay in this state as you made a commitment, we understand that your circumstances make it hard and that you have to move" (as I got from Vic) or they will just mention that you made a commitment and nothing else. They will not say you can't move as they legally can't tell you what to do.


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

Thanks for your responses guys. My intention was to stay in NSW as it appeared that there was more construction work in this state.

I have seen people move without making a request for release. But, that may create problems during applying for RRV or citizenship which I do not want to take.

Anyway, I think it's best to ask the question, and document the request. If they say no, too bad. But if they release, then great!


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

whatdoumean said:


> Thanks for your responses guys. My intention was to stay in NSW as it appeared that there was more construction work in this state. I have seen people move without making a request for release. But, that may create problems during applying for RRV or citizenship which I do not want to take. Anyway, I think it's best to ask the question, and document the request. If they say no, too bad. But if they release, then great!


There are no consequences with regards to applying for citizenship or an RRV later on down the line. There are many stories floating around the forum about this but they're patently false.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

It may however have a serious effect on future policy making. If the 190 visa does not "work", i.e. if a large portion of state nominated migrants moves to other states within the 2-year period, the states could save money (for administering the state migration programs) by just scraping the option altogether. I'd love to see statistics on that but have not been able to find any. 

_ozbound12_ and _JoannaAch_ are correct that your visa itself has no condition that you have to stay in the sponsoring state. I'm not sure what legal status the agreement you signed with the state has and how it impinges on visa decisions. It's highly unlikely that you will face any repercussions but formally asking for a release is definitely recommended. If you apply and outline your unsuccessful job hunt, the states will usually grant the request for a release. After all, if you have to return to your home country because you cannot afford to stay in Australia without a job, it will help nobody either.


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

shikharjain said:


> Yes you need to give a solid reason with evidence if you wish to jump states.
> 
> I was awarded a VIC SS and my 6 months of job search in VIC was futile. In the 7th month I landed a job in NSW. I wrote to Victorian government seeking consent to move to NSW , with a log of roughly 720 job applications that I'd made.
> 
> I was given consent subsequent to furnishing this evidence. And again this need not be the case with everyone. It is at the sole discretion of the government officials.


Hello shikharjain,
Thanks for the details. This point related to SS has been dwelling in everyone's mind & no one has got a concrete answer to it. Now that u mentioned it already happened with you, could you please provide us more details abt this? 
I mean, what was the response from VIC govt people when you approached them to inform abt ur condition? *Did they give you in written (i.e. thr' email) that you were free (from their obligation) to move to other state (since you could not fetch a job in VIC)? *


----------



## iamcooluday (Mar 12, 2014)

*Having 190 PR Visa ... Can I take permission to work in other states as well*

Hi,

I am having subclass 190 visa.As per my visa conditions I have to work in the nominated state for 2 years.I have been searching Job for Senior Test Analyst position from past 5 months in the nominated state but no luck till now.Can I take the permission from the state to work in other states so that I can try for jobs in other states as well. 

Can any one please advice on this?


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

You can ask your current State cu terminate the contract, by showing proof that you cannot find work in your nominated field. You have to prove you applied for a lot of jobs.


----------



## hbarif (Nov 19, 2012)

*Penalty fpr not staying 2 years in sponsored state*

Asking on behalf of a friend,

He got ACT sponsored PR under 190. His family will move to Canberra soon but he is likely to get job in NSW. He need to understand the implications of doing so? 

Although he hasn't tried at all, its unlikely he'll find a job in Canberra as Jobs in Canberra are usually for citizens and require pre-obtained security clearances etc.

Does any one know exactly how will he be penalized for not staying in ACT for first 2 years of his PR?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi hbarif, 

check out the following thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/177322-jumping-states-other-stuff.html

His 190 visa has no conditions but he signed an agreement with ACT. I'd definitely recommend to apply for release from the 2-year-obligation. Since he had to research job opportunities as part of his sponsorship application, I don't see how the citizenship/security clearance requirements in some jobs could come as a surprise. To quote from the Guidelines, he had to submit: 



> Evidence that there are *currently sufficient ACT employment opportunities* in your nominated occupation that are relevant to your skill set and experience.





> You must have access to funds to support your settlement while you are securing employment in Canberra. You need to be realistic about employment expectations once you arrive in Canberra as it can *take up to 3 months to secure employment*.





> ACT nomination is exclusive to the ACT and is *NOT transferable* to any other state or territory in Australia.


I'd suggest to give Canberra a chance. If he really cannot secure a job after multiple months and has evidence to back it up, the states usually release 190 visa holders from their obligation - after all, if he has to return to his home country because he cannot afford the high living costs, that won't help ACT either. On the other hand, the state sponsorship program costs ACT money as well, so it seems fair that they will be reluctant to release a person before they even arrived.


----------



## hbarif (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks espresso.

I have read many similar threads. My friend clearly understands that it is a breach of agreement with ACT. What he want to understand is the "implication" of doing so as he is willing to pay for this breach.

Using my imagination, the possible penalties could be delayed citizenship (by how much duration?) or monetary fine (how much?) etc. and he is open to consider these as long as the answer is clear.

Unfortunately, it seems that no body clearly know the "exit clause" for the sponsorship contract. 



espresso said:


> Hi hbarif,
> 
> check out the following thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/177322-jumping-states-other-stuff.html
> 
> ...


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi hbarif, 

none of us know, that's just the thing. There were rumors of "potential" problems with citizenship/resident return visas down the road but I have not personally seen such a case. Most people stop visiting expatform after the grant, so the information stream dries up. He does not breach the visa conditions but the agreement with ACT. I'd suggest to contact a migration lawyer. He could also phone ACT Migration and ask .


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

deepuz said:


> what will happen if I dont go to the state sponsored me?
> 
> for example I now have a job offer from Melbourne... I got the job offer only bcz I have a PR.. ( and I got the PR only bcz of the state sponsorhip from ACT)...
> What will happen if I go directly to Melbourne and work there??




Hello deepuz,
Its been a year now that u posted above message. I want to know if you actually accepted the offer from Melbourne? if yes, did ACT people try to contact you earlier? What are/were other consequences you faced (had you moved out of ACT be4 completing 2 yrs term)? 
I assume I might fall in a similar situation down the line after 3 months. So trying to understand the facts....


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

hbarif said:


> Thanks espresso.
> 
> I have read many similar threads. My friend clearly understands that it is a breach of agreement with ACT. What he want to understand is the "implication" of doing so as he is willing to pay for this breach.
> 
> ...


I have read somewhere on this forum only that it can also lead to cancellation of Visa all together. As they committed to the state and now they dont want to stay in that state it would be a breach....  so tell him to think hard.


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

espresso said:


> It may however have a serious effect on future policy making. If the 190 visa does not "work", i.e. if a large portion of state nominated migrants moves to other states within the 2-year period, the states could save money (for administering the state migration programs) by just scraping the option altogether. I'd love to see statistics on that but have not been able to find any.
> 
> _ozbound12_ and _JoannaAch_ are correct that your visa itself has no condition that you have to stay in the sponsoring state. I'm not sure what legal status the agreement you signed with the state has and how it impinges on visa decisions. It's highly unlikely that you will face any repercussions but formally asking for a release is definitely recommended. If you apply and outline your unsuccessful job hunt, the states will usually grant the request for a release. After all, if you have to return to your home country because you cannot afford to stay in Australia without a job, it will help nobody either.


Thanks for your responses guys. After our conversation, I did have about 4 interviews with local companies. I've been here for 2.5 weeks, and already got 2 offers in NSW. The better offer threw in a fully maintained dual cab ute along with the salary and super - I took it. 

Signing the official papers this week - work begins next week. I have one more interview lined up today but, might just cancel it or take it for kicks. 

Long story short - I am not switching states.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Congratulations on the job x


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

_shel said:


> Congratulations on the job x


Thanks! I am excited..I'm loving this place!!


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

It is so cool you have been offered two jobs already and in such a short space of time. You obviously know how to sell yourself well. Proof it can be done x


----------



## saleemk1 (Oct 4, 2013)

*Living in an other state on 190 Visa*

Hi All , I am on 190 Visa and its been a month here in Melbourne. Job situation doesnot seem good in Melbourne , but I am getting a hint to get a job offer elsewhere (Sydney,perth etc).

Anyone knows how to get the State Sponsorship Release from the State? Even if they dont allow me a release , can I still live an work in another state?

Please advise
Saleem


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi saleemk1, 

I merged your thread with the sticky http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/177322-jumping-states-other-stuff.html thread - if you read through it, you should get a pretty good picture of the (potential) implications. I'd strongly suggest to apply for a formal release before you move - that way it's all nice and tidy. The worst thing that can happen is that VIC says "No" and suggests to look for a job for a couple of more months. States will usually release you from the 2-year-obligation after you have shown that you are unable to secure employment despite a huge effort. One month of job hunt is perhaps too short...


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

_shel said:


> It is so cool you have been offered two jobs already and in such a short space of time. You obviously know how to sell yourself well. Proof it can be done x


Yes, it can be done. 

I think new migrants need to do their homework before moving:
* Prepare a database of companies.
* Contact folks on linkedin.
* Contact senior management of companies.
* Update their resumes - this does not have to be in the Australian format - I can vouch for that.
* The cover letter again is crucial - it can really impress folks if written well.
* Find out which recruiters are best in their filed - I didn't use any - did contact a few but, it wasn't worth it.
* Most important - don't fall into the trap of just looking a jobs on seek.com.au or career one.com.au or indeed.com. While these sites may have been useful to a few folks, often times jobs are posted by recruiters themselves. Look out for keywords such as "Our client is a .........." It just means that a recruiter has posted that job, and does not have a reason to go above and beyond to look at your resume. It also means that several applicants will apply to that same job in an hour.
* Long story short - it is always better to send your resume to a person than into a loop in cyberspace. 

As you rightly pointed out - it just comes down to how well one sells themselves.


----------



## rps (Aug 30, 2013)

*Moving State*

Hello Just a general question once 190 visa is granted for one particular state.. can we move state anytime? or do we need release letter from that state?
any Ideas?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

rps said:


> Hello Just a general question once 190 visa is granted for one particular state.. can we move state anytime? or do we need release letter from that state? any Ideas?


I suggest you read through this thread - your question has been asked numerous times already.


----------



## edodd (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi all,

Im a mental health nurse... how would I go about getting a state sponsored visa?

Thanks

Emma


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/4989-thinking-emigrating.html


----------



## dev_aus (Nov 30, 2013)

to_australia said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have went through several forums, several threads on this topic. I still didn't get a concrete answer. Anyway, my question is not about what happens if we don't follow the obligation, about citizenship, is it legal or moral etc..
> 
> ...



Hi, 

You can write to the Victorian state Government and present your facts and i believe they will understand your situation and relieve you. Try to provided them job offer from sydney.

No need to discuss 189/190 PR with your employer until unless asked for. You are at the liberty to tell your 190 PR status with them but think of repercussions if any.

Experts please advise.

Regards,
VC.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Dear ambproject ,
Study more and then comeback here to make a valid comment..


> *What are the conditions of Victorian Government state nomination?*
> 
> Applicants nominated by the Victorian Government agree to live and work in the state of Victoria for a period of two years and must advise the Skilled and Business Migration Program of their contact details prior to arriving in Victoria as well as after arriving for the period of two years. Applicants are required to complete an email survey upon arrival and at six monthly intervals for the two years after arrival.
> 
> ...


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

ambproject said:


> Mithu you should get you facts correct before misguiding any person if you dnt know it then please dont share it Problem is as Visa holder 190 you can stay anywhere in Australia and can fulfill this obligation of two years after 2 years or so put it like this you are granted visa and after some time you ahve to make entry before certain date then you will enter and come back to dubai where u ahve great job then as you contract expires in two year you go to Australia to settle there after 2.5 years in that state as your visa is 5 years then after that you can get your visa renenwedn etc what ever so Mithus is wrong totally baseless assumptions


 And you have the cheek to accuse others of misguiding people. Your post is so full of factually incorrect misinformation. 

You really should check your facts before giving 'advice'


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

ambproject said:


> Dear shel and Mithu the two persons from DIBP Rule book my logic is simple and very simple i make an entry in Australia from Dubai for validating my visa before the entry date and then come back to my home land then after 2 years or so or say one year i go to victoria and start my statying now just say me is it illegal ? no dear that your visa conditions now either I stay in WA or Dubai it makes no sense to that and many people do it for your information .
> 
> Now facts produced by Mr Mithu in his support go like this
> What are the conditions of Victorian Government state nomination?
> ...


Ambproject - You are wrong, I called WA Government and validated this information. Its the first 2 years.

Also as part of WA state sponsorship, we had to sign an agreement and this is what it states (attached)

If this is the rule with one state its also with the others. 

Call your state and ask whats the rule. Dont spread wrong message and accuse moderators and senior expats.


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

When is the first two years counted?


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

I need to know first two years is after granting visa or residing permanently.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

From when you permanently move to Australia. 

Not from grant, not when you validate but only when you move permanently but the first 2 years from when you move.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

_shel said:


> From when you permanently move to Australia.
> 
> Not from grant, not when you validate but only when you move permanently but the first 2 years from when you move.


To add to what shel mentioned, you can only start your 2 year contract once you have a permanent Address in WA. This is because you need a permanent address to register with the wa migration. I got this information from a wa migration employee who had come to present in an expo here in London.


----------



## Aayush kafle (Apr 4, 2014)

*changing state though nominated by that state*

What are the chances for civil engineers in northern territory?
What if we do not get any job in northern territory though we are nominated by the state,can't we move to other state without being there for two years?if yes what should we do for that?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Aayush kafle, 

it is indeed possible to apply for a release from the 2-year-obligation you signed with NT. Check the rest of this thread for more information. Generally speaking, you need to demonstrate that despite a serious effort on your part you were unable to secure a job within a reasonable timeframe (3+ months or so). Keep copies of your application and rejection letters as evidence.


----------



## ashaduzzaman (Nov 20, 2012)

*Need info (urgent)*

Hi ,
I m planning to move to AU.
My PR is of VISA subclass 176 (WA). I have no friends & family there (WA) to get in. 
So can i live in Sydney?

Please help.

Regards
Ashad


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi ashaduzzaman, 

why did you apply for WA state sponsorship if you don't want to live there? Anyway, you can apply for a release from the 2-year-obligation to WA. Read through the rest of this thread for details. Note that the state does not have to release you...


----------



## tihor (May 2, 2013)

*Release from state sponsorship obligation*

Hi, 

I wrote yesterday to NSW about releasing me from obligation for working in NSW state for first 2 years. I have arrived here 3 months ago and I am yet to get break here in Sydney. I have my own family arriving this month and looking to relocate to Melbourne since my extended family stays there. Staying there will be good moral/emotional support for us especially during such tough times as this. I will continue to look for jobs either in Melbourne or anywhere else in Australia. 

I received this email from NSW regarding my request. 

"New South Wales (NSW) does not issue letters of release or confirmation that applicants can break their commitment. We can only remind applicants of the two year commitment that they made to live and work in NSW to receive NSW state sponsorship.

When searching for employment in NSW, it is important to maximise your possibilities by ensuring that you are searching and applying for positions as effectively as possible.

.."

They didn't say yes or they are saying no. Other states, I believe give confirmation about the release. I know they want me to stay here and continue to look for jobs, but given my situation, I would at least like to start looking for jobs at other places. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## piya (Dec 3, 2013)

tihor said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wrote yesterday to NSW about releasing me from obligation for working in NSW state for first 2 years. I have arrived here 3 months ago and I am yet to get break here in Sydney. I have my own family arriving this month and looking to relocate to Melbourne since my extended family stays there. Staying there will be good moral/emotional support for us especially during such tough times as this. I will continue to look for jobs either in Melbourne or anywhere else in Australia.
> 
> ...


Hi Tihor

My interpretation of this reply is you are only morally bound to work here and not legally.

Just find out if this has any impact when you apply for citizenship.

Place is always a personal choice .like we chose Sydney over Melbourne even though we are not tied to any state. I was in Melbourne few years back and so far Sydney has not disappointed me.


But I do see more people choose Melbourne over Sydney.

If I were in your situation , then I would try for jobs all over Australia and shift only after getting the job.

But of course all that matters is your comfort and convenience.

Piya


----------



## tihor (May 2, 2013)

piya said:


> Hi Tihor
> 
> My interpretation of this reply is you are only morally bound to work here and not legally.
> 
> ...


Thanks Piya. My reading is the same. I have also read several posts and I found that this really does not have any impact on the citizenship as the requirement is just moral and not legal.


----------



## shikharjain (Feb 21, 2012)

I was in a similar situation on a VIC SS . This is the response I got

_Dear XXXXX,

Thank you for advising us of your situation.

As you will remember part of your migration application required you to commit to living in Victoria for two years. Your agreement to this commitment was a primary reason why you were granted a visa to Australia and you signed a declaration in this regard.

However, at the same time we understand that you do have to find work in order to make a living.

Note that you are still required to complete the surveys regardless of where you live and failure to do so is a breach of the sponsorship conditions.

It would be useful if you could provide us with further information on what you found difficult about finding employment in Victoria and how we could potentially help other migrants.

Please quote Reference Number: XXXX in all of your communication to us._




tihor said:


> Thanks Piya. My reading is the same. I have also read several posts and I found that this really does not have any impact on the citizenship as the requirement is just moral and not legal.


----------



## tihor (May 2, 2013)

shikharjain said:


> I was in a similar situation on a VIC SS . This is the response I got
> 
> _Dear XXXXX,
> 
> ...


I would still love to continue in Sydney but lack of enough opportunities is forcing me to take such decision. For me, getting a job here in Australia takes priority as I have a family to feed. At this point, I am willing to jump at first opportunity which I get. I don't seem to much choice to pick and choose. 

Basically what I understand from the response I got from NSW is that they don't want to make it official by giving us 'release' letters. They leave it for the people to make decision.


----------



## singhda (Oct 25, 2013)

*Can I move to a different state within the first 2 years on 190 visa*

I moved to Victoria on a State Sponsored visa in March end.
A software tester by profession, i am finding it really difficult to get a job in here.
I however, have an offer in Adelaide which is in a different state.
Now, since this is a state sponsorship, i am bound to stay in Victoria at least for 2 years.
Is there a way i could move to Adelaide and pursue the opportunity that i am getting


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi Singhda,
From what I know, if you explain them the situation, that was impossible for you to find a job in Victoria in this whole time, and that you have a good job offer in Adelaide, there won't be any problem. 
You have a moral obligation to live and work in their state for the 1st 2 years. But for this, finding a job is crucial. 
I know people who did this and the state allowed them to move. Try 
Good luck!


----------



## saleemk1 (Oct 4, 2013)

Dear xxxxx,

As you will remember part of your migration application required you to commit to living in Victoria for two years. Your agreement to this commitment was a primary reason why you were granted a visa to Australia and you signed a declaration in this regard.

We expect all applicants to honour this commitment.

Note that you are still required to complete the surveys regardless of where you live and failure to do so is a breach of the sponsorship conditions.

Please quote Reference Number: xxxxxx in all of your communication to us.



I also got the same from Victoria.

Any advise guys? what to do? I have some possibility of getting job in sydney etc


----------



## savioanbu (Sep 12, 2013)

*Restrictions on 190 Primary Applicant and Dependent*

For 190, as far as I've heard, the only restriction would be to stay in the nominated state for a period of 2 years.

Now is this mandatory that the primary applicant should complete 2 years or can the dependent complete the 2 years alone in the nominated state and then bring the primary applicant to move anywhere in Australia.


----------



## pyramid (Apr 3, 2014)

savioanbu said:


> For 190, as far as I've heard, the only restriction would be to stay in the nominated state for a period of 2 years.
> 
> Now is this mandatory that the primary applicant should complete 2 years or can the dependent complete the 2 years alone in the nominated state and then bring the primary applicant to move anywhere in Australia.


All people included in application must complete 2 years in nominated state.


----------



## harikris4u (Feb 19, 2014)

savioanbu said:


> For 190, as far as I've heard, the only restriction would be to stay in the nominated state for a period of 2 years.
> 
> Now is this mandatory that the primary applicant should complete 2 years or can the dependent complete the 2 years alone in the nominated state and then bring the primary applicant to move anywhere in Australia.


As I far as I know (from the research I did), the PR is granted for both (If you are applying together),. As you say, your spouse could stay in the nominated state for 2 years. During her stay, you should either stay with your spouse or in your home country. However you could not stay in any other state and work.

After 2 years you are a free bird. Even i am applying for 190. 

Note: Please wait for an experienced expert advice.


----------



## savioanbu (Sep 12, 2013)

harikris4u said:


> As I far as I know (from the research I did), the PR is granted for both (If you are applying together),. As you say, your spouse could stay in the nominated state for 2 years. During her stay, you should either stay with your spouse or in your home country. However you could not stay in any other state and work.
> 
> After 2 years you are a free bird. Even i am applying for 190.
> 
> Note: Please wait for an experienced expert advice.



Hi Hari,

In my case, I'm the dependent but will be going first... my wife who is the primary applicant will only validate her visa and will join me after I settle with a decent job which may take 6 months or 1 year depending on the circumstances.. Will wait for an opinion from Seniors...


----------



## savioanbu (Sep 12, 2013)

pyramid said:


> All people included in application must complete 2 years in nominated state.



Hi Pyramid,

Thanks for your reply. I tried searching up this clause on VIC and NSW's websites but was unable to find it.. please can you point me to the source.

Best Regards,
Savio


----------



## pyramid (Apr 3, 2014)

This is from Victoria state mandatory declaration form for state sponsorship:

"If application is successful, my dependents and I intend to live in Victoria for at least two years. I understand that this two year commitment commences from the time that my sponsored visa is granted if i am already living in Victoria; or upon my arrival in Australia if I am currently living overseas."

Here is link of declaration: http://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.a...led-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190


----------



## savioanbu (Sep 12, 2013)

pyramid said:


> This is from Victoria state mandatory declaration form for state sponsorship:
> 
> "If application is successful, my dependents and I intend to live in Victoria for at least two years. I understand that this two year commitment commences from the time that my sponsored visa is granted if i am already living in Victoria; or upon my arrival in Australia if I am currently living overseas."
> 
> Here is link of declaration: Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria



Hi Pyramid,

Thanks for the link. In my case, my wife is the primary applicant and she wont be joining me until I get a job and settle. So if she arrives a year later, will she still need to complete 2 years or will the state consider the 2 years that I spend.

Best Regards,
Savio


----------



## pyramid (Apr 3, 2014)

savioanbu said:


> Hi Pyramid,
> 
> Thanks for the link. In my case, my wife is the primary applicant and she wont be joining me until I get a job and settle. So if she arrives a year later, will she still need to complete 2 years or will the state consider the 2 years that I spend.
> 
> ...


Savio,

I can safely assume from declaration that your/dependents counter of 2 yr will start from the day you/dependents arrive in Australia.

But note i m not legal expert here and I interpreted declaration statement best to my knowledge.


----------



## savioanbu (Sep 12, 2013)

pyramid said:


> Savio,
> 
> I can safely assume from declaration that your/dependents counter of 2 yr will start from the day you/dependents arrive in Australia.
> 
> But note i m not legal expert here and I interpreted declaration statement best to my knowledge.


Thanks Mate.... Lets see if we get more inputs on this...

Also your IELTS score is 6.5 in speaking.. How did you manage to get VIC SS. The minimum score is 7 in each band right?

Best Regards,
Savio


----------



## pyramid (Apr 3, 2014)

savioanbu said:


> Thanks Mate.... Lets see if we get more inputs on this...
> 
> Also your IELTS score is 6.5 in speaking.. How did you manage to get VIC SS. The minimum score is 7 in each band right?
> 
> ...


I applied via streamed line pathway to PR because i have 457 and staying here since last 3 year. In streamed line pathway, you won't need 7 in each band, minimum requirement is 6 band.


----------



## savioanbu (Sep 12, 2013)

pyramid said:


> I applied via streamed line pathway to PR because i have 457 and staying here since last 3 year. In streamed line pathway, you won't need 7 in each band, minimum requirement is 6 band.


oh... thats cool


----------



## singhda (Oct 25, 2013)

Jullz said:


> Hi Singhda,
> From what I know, if you explain them the situation, that was impossible for you to find a job in Victoria in this whole time, and that you have a good job offer in Adelaide, there won't be any problem.
> You have a moral obligation to live and work in their state for the 1st 2 years. But for this, finding a job is crucial.
> I know people who did this and the state allowed them to move. Try
> Good luck!


Thanks Jullz.
Who should I be explaining my situation to?
Is there a contact number, or any other point of contact where I could speak to the concerned officials?


----------



## mansunss (May 10, 2014)

Hi ,

I have a 457 VISA (on a deputation) - Currently working at client location in Sydney from OCT 2011 - till date
I worked in Melbourne from Oct 2009 - Oct 2011 (2 years).
My employers head office is in VIC - melbourne

I am in process of applying state sponsorship for VIC for Software tester.

1. Would i be granted VIC visa (or there would be issues as i am at client location in NSW)
2. IF GRANTED , do i need to move to VIC by quitting current JOB and search for Job in Melbourne (as transfer seems difficult )

Can one of the experts please help me in these queries


----------



## SunFlower48 (Oct 19, 2013)

mansunss said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have a 457 VISA (on a deputation) - Currently working at client location in Sydney from OCT 2011 - till date
> I worked in Melbourne from Oct 2009 - Oct 2011 (2 years).
> ...


u commit to work and live in victoria for at least 2 years if they sponsor u


----------



## thomasribu (Nov 6, 2013)

Dears , 

I have found mixed respones , articles on the above topic and not found a solution or answer to stick on here. I am also under the same 190 for NSW and the more articles i read about indicates that you will not even require to set foot on the state that sponspored you as its just a moral obligation and not a legal one for which you will not be denied services which include citizenship also . 

At the point of application , I had just 2 options for my skillselect category in NA and NSW for which I had to stick with 190 . However i Plan to stick in Melbourne since my relatives/friends are there and would be able to support me . 

So far , I have not seen any instance of the government/state calling up applicants and saying this violation . 

Please share some expert and professional thoughts on the same.


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

thomasribu said:


> Dears ,
> 
> I have found mixed respones , articles on the above topic and not found a solution or answer to stick on here. I am also under the same 190 for NSW and the more articles i read about indicates that you will not even require to set foot on the state that sponspored you as its just a moral obligation and not a legal one for which you will not be denied services which include citizenship also .
> 
> ...


Legally speaking you are right. The 190 has no formal conditions attached to it, so after granted you can live where ever you want, without any consequences. The only obligation you have is to keep the state informed where you are and fill the questionnaires they send every few month (although I know people that never did it, both living in the sponsoring state and outside and still no consequences).

Why don't you at least consider living in NSW? Just check it out, maybe you will find a good job and you want be needing your family/friends support? And Melbourne is not that far away from Sydney.


----------



## thomasribu (Nov 6, 2013)

JoannaAch said:


> Legally speaking you are right. The 190 has no formal conditions attached to it, so after granted you can live where ever you want, without any consequences. The only obligation you have is to keep the state informed where you are and fill the questionnaires they send every few month (although I know people that never did it, both living in the sponsoring state and outside and still no consequences).
> 
> Why don't you at least consider living in NSW? Just check it out, maybe you will find a good job and you want be needing your family/friends support? And Melbourne is not that far away from Sydney.


Thanks for your information about it . 

I will surely look into checking out Sydney as well 

When talking about surveys , what exactly are these questions mentioned on them so that we need to get prepared for it .


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

thomasribu said:


> Thanks for your information about it .
> 
> I will surely look into checking out Sydney as well
> 
> When talking about surveys , what exactly are these questions mentioned on them so that we need to get prepared for it .


So far I only filled it once. The questions were:
1. When did you arrive in Australia 
2. Address?
3. Are you: employed in your nominated occupation, employed in different occupation, unemployed, studying, etc.
4. Employer details, job title etc if working
6. If working- how did you find work
7. Feedback and comments


----------



## thomasribu (Nov 6, 2013)

Dear Joanna ,

When will they be sending out these surveys as I had just visited Oz for a couple of days just to make my visa active by doing an initial entry and is it ok to mention address outside the nominated state in this case. Please let know.


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

thomasribu said:


> Dear Joanna ,
> 
> When will they be sending out these surveys as I had just visited Oz for a couple of days just to make my visa active by doing an initial entry and is it ok to mention address outside the nominated state in this case. Please let know.


You need to inform them when you move permanently and than you will receive a first one and the next one every 6 months for 2 years.
You should just answer the questions, there are no wrong or ok answers.


----------



## Eugene_ (May 28, 2014)

mansunss said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have a 457 VISA (on a deputation) - Currently working at client location in Sydney from OCT 2011 - till date
> I worked in Melbourne from Oct 2009 - Oct 2011 (2 years).
> ...


Each state may have a different residency requirement. The usual is that you make a genuine commitment to living there for 2 years. Emphasis is made here on the words 'genuine' and 'commitment'...which pretty much means you have a decent try at living there.


----------



## rps (Aug 30, 2013)

*WA State Sponsorship Release Letter*

Hello 
I have WA state sponsorship...and would like to know about release letter process. 
I have been trying to get job in my industry but did not succeed so far. Does anyone can help me to inform about getting this process?
What are the requirements for release letter from State Commitment?


----------



## venkathugme (Sep 19, 2013)

*SN 190 VISA - Moving out of Nominated State*

Hi there,

I was holding a SN190 VISA . I was in search of jobs in my nominated state for 6 months & Couldn't find any jobs.So i am wondering if i can move out of my nominated state to widen my job opportunities.
So some one can help me , if there will be any legal issues if i move out of my nominated state ?

Thanks in advance

Cheeers


----------



## jpspringall (Dec 19, 2013)

Hi,

You have to stay in your nominated state for 2 years before you are allowed to move and work in a different state

James


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi venkathugme, 

read the rest of this thread to get some more information. The 190 visa has no condition that you must stay in the sponsoring state but you signed a sponsorship agreement with the state. I would highly recommend to apply for a release from your 2-year-obligation and not just pack up and move . Provide evidence of your 6-month job hunt to support the application.


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

Anyone tried to send letter for the release fr WA? Please update the result. Thanks!


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

*190 PR Transfer*

Hi Guys,

I am sure this has been not covered any where, and i need information if anyone is aware abt it.

I have 190 NSW PR, and now getting a permanent role in VIC, my consultant is saying he will get my PR transferred, i want to ask-

1) Is it possible to transfer PR
2) What if company is ready to sponsor? can then transfer sort of thing can happen?
?

Cheers


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

TheEndGame said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am sure this has been not covered any where, and i need information if anyone is aware abt it.
> 
> ...


*Answers:*

1. No

2. If company is ready to sponsor what? Will the company get you 189 visa? I ain't sure. But if I were you, I would write to NSW government and seek their advice on this and ONLY if they are happy and write me generously that I can proceed, I will go, else generously I will work for NSW at least for 2 years, as agreed before getting a PR through them, as otherwise I see that, I am dishonest and didn't keep my words and or my words today will not be same tomorrow.


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

How can you apply for another PR when you already have a PR? Is it even possible?



TheEndGame said:


> 2) What if company is ready to sponsor? can then transfer sort of thing can happen?
> ?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

TheEndGame said:


> Hi Guys, I am sure this has been not covered any where, and i need information if anyone is aware abt it. I have 190 NSW PR, and now getting a permanent role in VIC, my consultant is saying he will get my PR transferred, i want to ask- 1) Is it possible to transfer PR 2) What if company is ready to sponsor? can then transfer sort of thing can happen? ? Cheers


It cannot be "transferred" - you're already a PR. Your employer cannot sponsor you because, again, you're already a PR. You need to contact NSW and ask if they will release you of your requirement to live in that state. I'm guessing they'll say no since you were obviously looking for work in other states with the intent to move if you were to be hired (which is what's happening now).


----------



## Jango911 (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi,

I have the same query but in a different way, what if I initially live in a state where I have a job or better job prospects and later out of the five years of my state PR live in the sponsor state. As chances of finding a job and settling in might be easy.

WHAT U SAY MODERATORS?


----------



## sk2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

iamcooluday said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am having subclass 190 visa.As per my visa conditions I have to work in the nominated state for 2 years.I have been searching Job for Senior Test Analyst position from past 5 months in the nominated state but no luck till now.Can I take the permission from the state to work in other states so that I can try for jobs in other states as well.
> 
> Can any one please advice on this?


Did you atleast get one single interview? Are you a manual or automation tester?

I am assuming you have NSW sponsorship, I thought Sydney has lot of IT jobs specially in test domain?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

For a longer discussion and experiences see http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/177322-jumping-states-other-stuff.html.


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

TheEndGame said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am sure this has been not covered any where, and i need information if anyone is aware abt it.
> 
> ...


While I agree with all the previous comments, please remember that the requirement to live in the sponsoring state is just moral, not legal.

NSW will not release you from the commitment you made, as it is not an obligation to start with.

You have a PR visa with conditions "NIL", so you can live anywhere you want.


----------



## julesktm1 (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi everyone here is a bt of a different one. Our visa expires in June 2016. We moving at the end of this year 2014. My son will relocate with us but keep going back to South Africa boarding school which finishes in November 2017. He is our dependant and will be home for the holidays four times a year. Will they allow him back in after June 2016. What a dilemma. Thank for any thoughts.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

julesktm1 said:


> Hi everyone here is a bt of a different one. Our visa expires in June 2016. We moving at the end of this year 2014. My son will relocate with us but keep going back to South Africa boarding school which finishes in November 2017. He is our dependant and will be home for the holidays four times a year. Will they allow him back in after June 2016. What a dilemma. Thank for any thoughts.


He will need a Resident Return Visa, after June 2016. It's best to ask for it before, not to leave if he doesn't get one.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

julesktm1 said:


> Hi everyone here is a bt of a different one. Our visa expires in June 2016. We moving at the end of this year 2014. My son will relocate with us but keep going back to South Africa boarding school which finishes in November 2017. He is our dependant and will be home for the holidays four times a year. Will they allow him back in after June 2016. What a dilemma. Thank for any thoughts.


if the visa expires while he's out he won't be let back in without a new visa (child visa, if he qualifies for one) ...... better get a resident return visa BEFORE the visa expires and WHILE HE'S IN. To be eligible for RRV he must live in Australia for 2 years ...... if the visa expires before the end of the two years, he must be inside Australia, finish his two years there, then apply for RRV then he can leave and come back again


----------



## Qzee (Jul 5, 2014)

*Timeline for grant and release from WA sponsorship*

Hi Everyone,

I am new to this forum and need your help. I know this question has already been much talked about on this forum and others and from what I have read so far is living in the sponsoring state is a moral obligation and not a legal one. I got WA state sponsorship and applied under 176 in June 2012 as I wanted to move to Australia as early as possible. However, that did not work out for me. It has already been more than 2 years and I am still waiting for the PR. Recently, there was a positive development and I was asked to arrange my health and character assessments on July 2 2014. I am done with health assessments and PCC and have submitted the same. eMedical shows that my health assessments have been submitted to DIBP. My first question is how much does it normally take for grant after healthy and character.

The process has taken more than double the time which was stated on Immi website (12 months) which was one of the primary reasons I opted for State sponsorship. Some of friends (with similar qualifiication and experience profiles) who applied under 175 even got the PR by now. In fact, one of them has already moved to Sydney. 

Apart from this what concerns me more is that my nominated occupation is no longer available on WA's Occupation in demand list. So here's my second question, in these circumstances and the fact that I didn't get any benefit from the fast track timelines and my occupation is no longer on WA list, what are my chances of getting a release from WA from the 2 year agreement I signed? Has anyone actually applied and received a favourable response from WA? 

I want to do the right thing even if moving to another State could potentially not have any implication on say an RRV or Citizenship application down the road. Please help


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Qzee said:


> Hi Everyone, I am new to this forum and need your help. I know this question has already been much talked about on this forum and others and from what I have read so far is living in the sponsoring state is a moral obligation and not a legal one. I got WA state sponsorship and applied under 176 in June 2012 as I wanted to move to Australia as early as possible. However, that did not work out for me. It has already been more than 2 years and I am still waiting for the PR. Recently, there was a positive development and I was asked to arrange my health and character assessments on July 2 2014. I am done with health assessments and PCC and have submitted the same. eMedical shows that my health assessments have been submitted to DIBP. My first question is how much does it normally take for grant after healthy and character. The process has taken more than double the time which was stated on Immi website (12 months) which was one of the primary reasons I opted for State sponsorship. Some of friends (with similar qualifiication and experience profiles) who applied under 175 even got the PR by now. In fact, one of them has already moved to Sydney. Apart from this what concerns me more is that my nominated occupation is no longer available on WA's Occupation in demand list. So here's my second question, in these circumstances and the fact that I didn't get any benefit from the fast track timelines and my occupation is no longer on WA list, what are my chances of getting a release from WA from the 2 year agreement I signed? Has anyone actually applied and received a favourable response from WA? I want to do the right thing even if moving to another State could potentially not have any implication on say an RRV or Citizenship application down the road. Please help


It's rare for a state to release anyone from their residency obligation and even rarer if not impossible to be released if you haven't even made the move to that state yet. They expect that you'll at least move there and make an effort to live and work there. That is the agreement you signed with that state. The fact that your visa wasn't fast tracked is out of the control of the sponsoring state since that rests fully in the hands of DIBP. Besides, you could have been granted your visa in 2012 for example but decided not to make your permanent move until now. You still would be required to fulfil the two year residency obligation anyway.


----------



## Qzee (Jul 5, 2014)

ozbound12 said:


> It's rare for a state to release anyone from their residency obligation and even rarer if not impossible to be released if you haven't even made the move to that state yet. They expect that you'll at least move there and make an effort to live and work there. That is the agreement you signed with that state. The fact that your visa wasn't fast tracked is out of the control of the sponsoring state since that rests fully in the hands of DIBP. Besides, you could have been granted your visa in 2012 for example but decided not to make your permanent move until now. You still would be required to fulfil the two year residency obligation anyway.


Thanks Ozbound12. I'll keep this in mind. How much more time do you think they would take to grant the visa now that the health and character is done? Thanks again


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

If there are no problems, should be maximum 2 weeks.


----------



## Qzee (Jul 5, 2014)

Alnaibii said:


> If there are no problems, should be maximum 2 weeks.


Great. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

*Is there any time restriction to move to Victoria after initial entry?*

Guys,

I made my initial entry entry last year, now my visa is valid till 2018.

1. Is there any restriction from Vic state to move back after initial entry in certain time or anything?

2. I can move back to to Vic before 2018 anytime? 

3. Will it effect my visa status in any way?


The reason is that Vic is asking me my anticipated migration plans that when I am moving to Aus for migration. 

I am not sure about my permanent migration at the moment and I cannot give a date to them to please advise how to respond to them.

Thanks.


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

*Is there any time restriction to move to Victoria after initial entry?*

Guys,

I made my initial entry entry last year, now my visa is valid till 2018.

1. Is there any restriction from Vic state to move back after initial entry in certain time or anything?

2. I can move back to to Vic before 2018 anytime? 

3. Will it effect my visa status in any way?


The reason is that Vic is asking me my anticipated migration plans that when I am moving to Aus for migration. 

I am not sure about my permanent migration at the moment and I cannot give a date to them to please advise how to respond to them.

Thanks.


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

any one?


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

for 190 visa, you need to work and live at least 2 years in victoria.

You can fly to sydney and have a holiday there as much as you can but when it comes to finding a job you need to find it in Victoria and work in Victoria for at least 2 years...


----------



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

Living outside Australia can affect your eligibility towards Australian Citizenship if you lived less than 4 years in Australiaand Resident Return Visa if you stayed in Australia for less than 2 years from the date of your initial entry validation...


Regards,


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Destination Journey said:


> Guys,
> 
> I made my initial entry entry last year, now my visa is valid till 2018.
> 
> ...


1 - no restrictions except 2018
2 - your permanent move should be in Vic
3 - no effect on your visa, but you need to live in Oz for about 2 years to get a Resident Return Visa if you want to travel abroad. DO NOT exit Australia after 2018 without getting a RRV first.

As for the answer, just tell them the truth. You do not know the date, you do not have enough funds, or whatever.


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

Alnaibii said:


> 1 - no restrictions except 2018
> 2 - your permanent move should be in Vic
> 3 - no effect on your visa, but you need to live in Oz for about 2 years to get a Resident Return Visa if you want to travel abroad. DO NOT exit Australia after 2018 without getting a RRV first.
> 
> As for the answer, just tell them the truth. You do not know the date, you do not have enough funds, or whatever.


You mean that I have to get RRV if I move to Vic after 2016?

How easy or difficult is to get RRV? charges?

Can I ask the case officer all these same question before responding him with his query?

thanks.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

You have to get RRV after 2018 if you don't get citizenship by then.


----------



## Orijitg (Aug 5, 2014)

*190 Subclass Visa- Adelaide*

Hi,
I have recently got my 190 PR Visa ( application date was 28th March 2014). This is a South Australia state nominated visa. As one my expect, I have quite a few questions before I make my move. Firstly, is it necessary to be in Australia to do the job search? If so, which are the months when the recruitment activity picks up as I believe the period of Nov- Jan is quite dull because of the holidays. Secondly, the VISA conditions are NIL so is it necessary to remain in South Aus for the first two years. Any help with these topics will be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## HarryAdd (Mar 30, 2013)

Orijitg said:


> Hi,
> I have recently got my 190 PR Visa ( application date was 28th March 2014). This is a South Australia state nominated visa. As one my expect, I have quite a few questions before I make my move. Firstly, is it necessary to be in Australia to do the job search? If so, which are the months when the recruitment activity picks up as I believe the period of Nov- Jan is quite dull because of the holidays. Secondly, the VISA conditions are NIL so is it necessary to remain in South Aus for the first two years. Any help with these topics will be greatly appreciated. Thanks


Hi mate,

I am on the same boat.

As per my analysis:
Yes, Nov-Jan is quite dull but my IED is before 19th Nov as I have no option left to postpone my travel.
Yes, you have to stay and search for a job in SA though the condition on the visa is nil. It is just a commitment you made to SA. however there are cases where this commitment is broke by the visa holder and got their citizenship without any issues from DIAC. 
If you find it difficult to get a job in SA, you should talk with SA State immigration to allow you to work in other state but this approach should have proper reasoning to satisfy SA immi.

BTW, when are you planning to move to SA? let me know so that we can plan and share things if possible.


----------



## Orijitg (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi there,

thanks for the reply. My IED is by July 2015. So a bit confused which time to go to start looking out. Maybe after Feb 2015 will be better. What do you plan to do- go all at once or go there and stay for a month and then come back?


----------



## HarryAdd (Mar 30, 2013)

I think end of Jan or Feb should be good time to start. I am planning to travel and stay there for sometime so that I can learn the Aus way of doing things like living and work culture before the market opens or maybe I will start with some part time job relevant to my profile.


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

*Question about living in the nominated state*

Hi Guys,

I have a Subclass 190 Visa nominated by NSW but i moved to Victoria as i got a job in melbourne and living here since an year,
Is that mandate that i have to live in NSW for 2 years as i am nominated by NSW??
One of my friends was saying that i wouldnt get the citizenship if i dont stay in NSW for 2 years. Is that true?? 
If yes, do you need to stay in the first 2 years of my arrival to AUS or is any 2 years fine??

My visa doesnt say anything about living in NSW for 2 years.
Can some one please clarify my doubt.

Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks,
Uday


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

You will get your citizenship. It's a moral obligation not a legal one, which is why it's not on your visa. Read: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/177322-jumping-states-other-stuff.html


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

JoannaAch said:


> You will get your citizenship. It's a moral obligation not a legal one, which is why it's not on your visa. Read: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/177322-jumping-states-other-stuff.html


Thanks Joanna,
Thats a relief.

Cheers!!


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

Living in other states on a subclass 190 visa | Australia Visa News


----------



## perfect stranger (Jun 8, 2012)

Australian government dont want to pressurize people. Its better to live in a non sponsoring state with job than to live jobless in a sponsoring state. There is no visa conditions mentioned on sponsoring visa label.


----------



## Sandeep V (Mar 3, 2014)

*Holding a PR for VIC, but have an Employment opportunity with Sydney.*

Hello fellow expats, 

I am a VIC PR holder, received the grant a few months back but yet to make my move to VIC. I received an employment opportunity for Sydney location through my current employer in India, but I am not sure if I would be able to take it up due to the two year commitment that exist for a 190 applicant. 

Can anyone help me understand if it is legal to initiate a WorkPermit to work in Sydney whilst holding a PR for VIC. 

Cheers!
SandY


----------



## usmanakbar07 (Jun 7, 2014)

Sandeep V said:


> Hello fellow expats,
> 
> I am a VIC PR holder, received the grant a few months back but yet to make my move to VIC. I received an employment opportunity for Sydney location through my current employer in India, but I am not sure if I would be able to take it up due to the two year commitment that exist for a 190 applicant.
> 
> ...


You can work anywhere you want to work in Australia. It is a moral obligation and not a legal one. Also, nothing regarding this commitment is mentioned on visa label or grant letter.


----------



## sk2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

What happens when you are applying for citizenship?

Will it cause any problems?


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

There must be a catch here ?
If its a moral obligation wouldn't migrants jump states more often.
Grab SS from Tasmania or NT or SA and live work in Sydney Melbourne. ? Is it that easy ?


----------



## Sandeep V (Mar 3, 2014)

AFAIK, it is not possible unless there is a bridging visa or an approval from the VIC Immigration team. More to do with the legal commitment than a moral obligation.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

GinjaNINJA said:


> There must be a catch here ?
> If its a moral obligation wouldn't migrants jump states more often.
> Grab SS from Tasmania or NT or SA and live work in Sydney Melbourne. ? Is it that easy ?


Sigh. If I had a dollar for every time this question came up on this forum...

It is indeed a moral obligation and not a legal one. The states hope that you'll abide by your agreement and stay even though they know that they can't force you to. For states like Victoria where most applicants do end up staying, it's not as much of an issue. But for states like Tasmania as you mentioned, it is problematic so they require you to have a job offer from a Tasmanian firm or have attended uni in Tasmania to be able to qualify. For nearly all states (even for VIC, if you do not have any family connections to the state) you will need to explain why you want to move there and show that you've done some basic research on what life is like there and how you plan to live there.

It's one thing if you've decided to commit to living in a state, make the move and then realise that it's not working out for whatever reason. But it's quite another to apply for sponsorship from a state you have no intention of ever even visiting let alone moving to. You're taking away a spot from someone who actually wants to live there.


----------



## thelightening (Aug 14, 2014)

Sandeep V said:


> Hello fellow expats,
> 
> I am a VIC PR holder, received the grant a few months back but yet to make my move to VIC. I received an employment opportunity for Sydney location through my current employer in India, but I am not sure if I would be able to take it up due to the two year commitment that exist for a 190 applicant.
> 
> ...


Sandeep, I am working from Melbourne for the past 2 years almost. Recently granted Subclass 190 Visa via Victoria State. I am on deputation by an Indian IT company over here. Everything is good, now the problem is, my wife is getting an offer from her Indian Employer to work from Australia, thats again Sydney. 

I am almost in the same situation like you and just passed a month after getting my new visa. I have tried to dial the number mentioned in the liveinvictoria.com.au but the line is always busy. So that didnt work and I am hesitating to email them, instead would like to talk to them. But let me wait along with you for some experienced response here. 

Note: Even though there are website which says, 190 visa is as good as 189, but if we remember, we have signed a document for getting a state sponsorship, in that it clearly says, I understand that I need to live in the state for 2 years


----------



## gkvithia (Dec 9, 2013)

Pls check your grant letter. Visa condition is nil. Do what's right , you owe it to the state that sponsored you. But if have no choice they can't stop you. Visa is federal. Ss is state. Citizenship is federal.
When you received your ss , there is also another statement which says the state has no say if DIBP will grant you a visa. The decision for grant is strictly a federal gov decision.


----------



## ali_sajjad86 (Oct 22, 2013)

Well i have read this question alot but my take on this issue is slightly different. I might be totally out of context. Its my personnel opinion. Well the reason state is giving you points is for you to live and work within that state for 2 years. Morality aside. I dont think its just that. In my opinion you will definitely have an issue when you will apply for citizenship. If there was no catch why in hell they will have two categories 189/190 with 190 take almost half the time as compared to 189. 
Plus the law will catch up to you one way or the other. Somehow you will pay. Plus when i was in Australia the first thing employer used to ask was which visa category are you on with proof. If its a good company they will not furnish an offer ehen they will find out you dont have working rights for 2 years. 
Its my opinion. You have all right to dis agree. 
Ali


----------



## gkvithia (Dec 9, 2013)

ali_sajjad86 said:


> Well i have read this question alot but my take on this issue is slightly different. I might be totally out of context. Its my personnel opinion. Well the reason state is giving you points is for you to live and work within that state for 2 years. Morality aside. I dont think its just that. In my opinion you will definitely have an issue when you will apply for citizenship. If there was no catch why in hell they will have two categories 189/190 with 190 take almost half the time as compared to 189.
> Plus the law will catch up to you one way or the other. Somehow you will pay. Plus when i was in Australia the first thing employer used to ask was which visa category are you on with proof. If its a good company they will not furnish an offer ehen they will find out you dont have working rights for 2 years.
> Its my opinion. You have all right to dis agree.
> Ali


Agree to disagree, take a look at your grant letter when you get it. It's very clear what it says.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

ali_sajjad86 said:


> Well i have read this question alot but my take on this issue is slightly different. I might be totally out of context. Its my personnel opinion. Well the reason state is giving you points is for you to live and work within that state for 2 years. Morality aside. I dont think its just that. In my opinion you will definitely have an issue when you will apply for citizenship. If there was no catch why in hell they will have two categories 189/190 with 190 take almost half the time as compared to 189.
> Plus the law will catch up to you one way or the other. Somehow you will pay. Plus when i was in Australia the first thing employer used to ask was which visa category are you on with proof. If its a good company they will not furnish an offer ehen they will find out you dont have working rights for 2 years.
> Its my opinion. You have all right to dis agree.
> Ali


Employer may be hesitant but they do not completely deny offer to you based on that.
If you have genuine trouble finding work in Sponsored state then you can expand your search and see outside too.


----------



## gkvithia (Dec 9, 2013)

Fact : had a friend working for the big four, ss 190 was perth but got a job in sydney. 

Employer did immi verification " Full work rights, anywhere in Australia". 

They were only worried if he had a restricted visa like student/holiday work/tourist or 457 which states in grant letter you are restricted to regional areas as per visa .

Also immi does not notify state they granted you a visa, its your responsibility to notify the state upon arrival. 

do whats right/ if in doubt refer to your grant letter/consult an immigration lawyer they will say the same thing.


----------



## gkvithia (Dec 9, 2013)

gkvithia said:


> Fact : had a friend working for the big four, ss 190 was perth but got a job in sydney.
> 
> Employer did immi verification " Full work rights, anywhere in Australia".
> 
> ...


sorry i meant regional sponsored 489
employee sponsored 457
sorry.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

I have a theory to this regards. You all know how well regulated everything in Australia is, from what you can bring to how to get your visa to how "working girls" can "phrase" their ads !!! (yes there is a law for that !!!).


Right now there might be no laws to restrict 190/176 holders to jump states, but if people start abusing it, I think it won't take them a month or two to change the law, and they might even change it retroactively and penalize everyone who jumped states without a release letter.


Morale of the story : I feel that sometimes the rhetoric here is (do it as long as you can get away with it). This is wrong. Some people even underestimate a "moral" obligation. Moral obligations are NOT little. It shows your character. You make a promise and you do not want to keep it solely based on the fact that there are no strings attached? I find it to be such a bad thing.


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

I agree with gkvithia in 100%, employer checks the VEVO/visa label and nowhere there you can find any restrictions/obligations for 190 visas. By just checking VEVO, employer won' t be even able to see which state nominated you. As long as you hold a valid PR visa, you can work and live anywhere in Australia. 

TheExpatriate - you might be right any maybe in the future they will change the rules and turn 190 to a provisional one. However, this "moral obligation" has been "abused" for many, many years and nobody cares enough to change it. It is not a big issue... 
As for if the change happens, people that have been already granted their visas/live in Australia can't be affected - most of the common laws do not allow for retroactive legislation and in Australia it is strongly prohibited to charge someone this way (it's called ex post facto law).


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

JoannaAch said:


> I agree with gkvithia in 100%, employer checks the VEVO/visa label and nowhere there you can find any restrictions/obligations for 190 visas. By just checking VEVO, employer won' t be even able to see which state nominated you. As long as you hold a valid PR visa, you can work and live anywhere in Australia.
> 
> TheExpatriate - you might be right any maybe in the future they will change the rules and turn 190 to a provisional one. However, this "moral obligation" has been "abused" for many, many years and nobody cares enough to change it. It is not a big issue...
> As for if the change happens, people that have been already granted their visas/live in Australia can't be affected - most of the common laws do not allow for retroactive legislation and in Australia it is strongly prohibited to charge someone this way (it's called ex post facto law).


It is not strongly prohibited. Read here

Ex post facto law - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

TheExpatriate said:


> It is not strongly prohibited. Read here Ex post facto law - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Ex post facto law is not the issue. The issue is that state sponsored 190 visa holders are permanent residents and that as a matter of policy permanent residents can live and work anywhere in Australia (except in most Commonwealth jobs). In order to enforce the two year residency law the 190 visa would need to be a temporary visa that converts to PR after the two year residence requirement is met, similar to how some partner visas are done. But it's been the way it is for a long time and I don't see it changing anytime soon.


----------



## thelightening (Aug 14, 2014)

Is there anybody over here, who has relocated to an another state, away from their sponsored state? if, how was the experience.... ?


----------



## ali_sajjad86 (Oct 22, 2013)

Than whats the point of having a separate visa stream? 190 / 189 ??


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

ozbound12 said:


> Ex post facto law is not the issue. The issue is that state sponsored 190 visa holders are permanent residents and that as a matter of policy permanent residents can live and work anywhere in Australia (except in most Commonwealth jobs). In order to enforce the two year residency law the 190 visa would need to be a temporary visa that converts to PR after the two year residence requirement is met, similar to how some partner visas are done. But it's been the way it is for a long time and I don't see it changing anytime soon.


I only mentioned the ex post facto because someone suggested that if the rules change and 190 visa becomes a provisional one, people that already have the visas and are not living in the sponsoring state will be affected. In general, only people that were granted their visas after the change would be affected...


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

TheExpatriate said:


> It is not strongly prohibited. Read here
> 
> Ex post facto law - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Ok, it is not "prohibited", but as in most of the countries retrospective laws in Australia can not be applied.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

JoannaAch said:


> I only mentioned the ex post facto because someone suggested that if the rules change and 190 visa becomes a provisional one, people that already have the visas and are not living in the sponsoring state will be affected. In general, only people that were granted their visas after the change would be affected...


Oh, no I totally agree with you. It would be especially tricky legally for retrospective changes to be applied since they would effectively be taking away "rights" from permanent residents. My guess is that if any changes were to happen (which seem doubtful at least in the near future) state sponsored visas would be given a new subclass number and would then convert to 190s (or some other PR subclass) once they have completed the residency requirement. This seems to be how DIBP/DIAC/DIMIA/whatever have done things historically.


----------



## JCase (Sep 14, 2012)

I have a 190 subclass - WA State sponsored. I'm very happy to live in WA and spent 2 weeks in Jun visiting friends and schools. In fact we've decided on the suburb to rent and the Snr High School for our kids to go to. Now I've just landed a Reg job in Sg covering APAC. The co kbows that I will move to Aust next year and have no problems for me to work out of their Aust office ........ in Melbourne.

Looks like all my plans will change and I know nothing about Melbourne. I do have my uncle and first cousin there though. Anyway I checked with my agent and he says no issue about working / living in Melbourne. Moral obligation only. I really do feel bad though. I'll be in Perth again next month for a 9 day holiday.


----------



## IBS (Aug 20, 2014)

*Sub Class 190 - Work in Nominating State*

Greetings All,

I was awarded a Sub Class 190 and I have the following questions:

1- I am planning to make the first visit and return within a week, do I need to do anything in there? or entry and exit is enough?

2- I was offered a job outside the state that nominated me, can I take the offer? and if I take it what are the implications?

Thnx Allot


----------



## julesktm1 (Aug 2, 2011)

JCase said:


> I have a 190 subclass - WA State sponsored. I'm very happy to live in WA and spent 2 weeks in Jun visiting friends and schools. In fact we've decided on the suburb to rent and the Snr High School for our kids to go to. Now I've just landed a Reg job in Sg covering APAC. The co kbows that I will move to Aust next year and have no problems for me to work out of their Aust office ........ in Melbourne.
> 
> Looks like all my plans will change and I know nothing about Melbourne. I do have my uncle and first cousin there though. Anyway I checked with my agent and he says no issue about working / living in Melbourne. Moral obligation only. I really do feel bad though. I'll be in Perth again next month for a 9 day holiday.


I heard from DIAC directly - they do say that they cannot stop a person moving but it definetely is a moral obligation. It is an obligation though that you keep WA or your state sponsoring you informed of where you are - this they made clear in their reply We have therefore also decided to do our two years, as my son will be boarding and we scared they could turn around and not give him a RRV for 18 months which he would need. Again we dont think they would be 'nasty' but one never knows. 

best of luck exciting times ahead xx

Exciting times ahead the very best of luck.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

I do not really get how people can so lightheartedly underestimate a moral obligation.


----------



## JCase (Sep 14, 2012)

julesktm1 said:


> I heard from DIAC directly - they do say that they cannot stop a person moving but it definetely is a moral obligation. It is an obligation though that you keep WA or your state sponsoring you informed of where you are - this they made clear in their reply We have therefore also decided to do our two years, as my son will be boarding and we scared they could turn around and not give him a RRV for 18 months which he would need. Again we dont think they would be 'nasty' but one never knows.
> 
> best of luck exciting times ahead xx
> 
> Exciting times ahead the very best of luck.


Will keep WA informed. The practical situation is the job. If my company allows me to work out of Aust but in the Melbourne office, who is going to say no? All the drama that goes on with having to hunt for a job is eliminated. 

what is RRV?

And I'm not trivialising the moral obligation part. Of course I would prefer to be in WA. I studied there and have heaps of mates there. The state schools are brilliant and housing is cheaper than Melbourne. But am I to turn down a job that would pay me the same for transferring from SG to Melbourne?


----------



## Sandeep V (Mar 3, 2014)

shikharjain said:


> I was in a similar situation on a VIC SS . This is the response I got
> 
> _Dear XXXXX,
> 
> ...




Yes, I too did the same. Wrote to VIC SS team and updated them on the situation.

This is the exact response that I have received as well. I had updated that I would anyways be making my permanent move to VIC itself as the current opportunity in Sydney is for a short duration. Not sure what those surveys are, but will definitely make respond once I receive it. 

Best!
SandY


----------



## Sandeep V (Mar 3, 2014)

thelightening said:


> Sandeep, I am working from Melbourne for the past 2 years almost. Recently granted Subclass 190 Visa via Victoria State. I am on deputation by an Indian IT company over here. Everything is good, now the problem is, my wife is getting an offer from her Indian Employer to work from Australia, thats again Sydney.
> 
> I am almost in the same situation like you and just passed a month after getting my new visa. I have tried to dial the number mentioned in the liveinvictoria.com.au but the line is always busy. So that didnt work and I am hesitating to email them, instead would like to talk to them. But let me wait along with you for some experienced response here.
> 
> Note: Even though there are website which says, 190 visa is as good as 189, but if we remember, we have signed a document for getting a state sponsorship, in that it clearly says, I understand that I need to live in the state for 2 years



Thanks, what I did is that, I had communicated with the VIC SS team over the email and have got the go ahead from them on this. I had interacted with them over the telephone as well. However, I feel it is better to email them as they would again request you to send an email detailing this as you speak to them.


----------



## julesktm1 (Aug 2, 2011)

You are quite right RRV Returning Resident Visa. I did also contact WA Authorities and they jsut want you to do a survey twice a year which you can do from anywhere. 

Best of luck to you Melbourne is huge compared to Perth ha ha it scares me actually. xxx


----------



## e.hemel (Jun 24, 2014)

*State Sponsorship Condition of first 2 years*

Hi All, 

I got the PR recently under Visa SC 190, entered as well in Sydney to fulfill first entry requirement. 

I want to start to live permanently any state in Australia based on the job opportunities but in State Sponsorship approval its written that I have to stay First two years in Western Australia. 

In this situation what would be impact if I want to Start any state outside WS [Lets say Sydney] based on the job and stay later in Western Aus later within mentioned VISA time [2019].

Thanks 
MBB


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

e.hemel said:


> Hi All, I got the PR recently under Visa SC 190, entered as well in Sydney to fulfill first entry requirement. I want to start to live permanently any state in Australia based on the job opportunities but in State Sponsorship approval its written that I have to stay First two years in Western Australia. In this situation what would be impact if I want to Start any state outside WS [Lets say Sydney] based on the job and stay later in Western Aus later within mentioned VISA time [2019]. Thanks MBB


Did you even bother reading the thread you just posted into?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> Did you even bother reading the thread you just posted into?


lolz..right!


----------



## fakhan (Oct 27, 2013)

Dear All,

I am looking for an advice. I have received 190 visa (ACT Sponsored) however; I see that professional jobs in my area of expertise are rare. I am also applying whatever available but not receiving a good response. Please can you tell me if I like to find job in other state, what is the process like?

Need an advice or suggestion, please.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

fakhan said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am looking for an advice. I have received 190 visa (ACT Sponsored) however; I see that professional jobs in my area of expertise are rare. I am also applying whatever available but not receiving a good response. Please can you tell me if I like to find job in other state, what is the process like?
> 
> Need an advice or suggestion, please.


Take a look at this thread from start.. you will find your answer.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

the fact that this is a forum not a chat room means people should read or search before asking again ...... I can understand that some people don't know how to search, but what is really unnerving is that they post at the tail of the thread that answers their question !


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

To be fair, I moved the post to this thread and sent the original author a PM that this thread would be helpful. I should have indicated that in the thread . _fakhan_ surely would have read the thread if s/he'd been aware of it.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

espresso said:


> To be fair, I moved the post to this thread and sent the original author a PM that this thread would be helpful. I should have indicated that in the thread . _fakhan_ surely would have read the thread if s/he'd been aware of it.


in such case I stand corrected, fakhan please forgive my ignorance !


----------



## thelightening (Aug 14, 2014)

Sandeep V said:


> Yes, I too did the same. Wrote to VIC SS team and updated them on the situation.
> 
> This is the exact response that I have received as well. I had updated that I would anyways be making my permanent move to VIC itself as the current opportunity in Sydney is for a short duration. Not sure what those surveys are, but will definitely make respond once I receive it.
> 
> ...



As you will remember part of your migration application required you to commit to living in Victoria for two years. Your agreement to this commitment was a primary reason why you were granted a visa to Australia and you signed a declaration in this regard.

We expect all applicants to honour this commitment.


This is the recent message my friend received from state. They are not understanding the difficulty of getting a desired job?


----------



## Dreamingoz (Jan 24, 2014)

*Victoria Two Year Commitment for Visa 190*

Hi All,

I was granted Visa 190 & supposed to go Victoria somewhere in December.
BTW, I got a job in Sydney & I can work from Melbourne.
How does this affect to my 2 year commitment with Victoria.
Highly appreciate your thoughts and experience. 

Thanks


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

Dreamingoz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was granted Visa 190 & supposed to go Victoria somewhere in December.
> BTW, I got a job in Sydney & I can work from Melbourne.
> ...


More importantly, if you got a job specially from your home country just grab it asap. In present Aussie job market its a big win!! 

Anyways, if you live in Victoria/Melbourne and can work from Melbourne then you are pretty safe. i can't see any complications.


----------



## Qzee (Jul 5, 2014)

Hi All,

Got my grant earlier this month...i wrote to western australia last week and asked them if they could release me from the 2 year commitment...gave some genuine reasons...got an email from them and they asked for some more explanation...finally got an email from state saying:

"If you move to another State or Territory, please continue to keep your contact details and email address up-to-date, so that you can continue to participate in the post-arrival surveys.

Western Australia nominated you for a State nominated visa, and we encourage you to remain in Western Australia to live and work. If this is not possible, you may wish to contact DIBP to ensure you continue to meet the conditions of your visa."

What do you guys think this means?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Qzee said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my grant earlier this month...i wrote to western australia last week and asked them if they could release me from the 2 year commitment...gave some genuine reasons...got an email from them and they asked for some more explanation...finally got an email from state saying:
> 
> ...



you haven't even touched WA soil and you want them to release you ?


----------



## Qzee (Jul 5, 2014)

Yes because i want to do the right thing by asking the state before i go...i have some genuine reasons which i think the state understood, hence their reply...i just want to hear others pov




TheExpatriate said:


> you haven't even touched WA soil and you want them to release you ?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Qzee said:


> Yes because i want to do the right thing by asking the state before i go...i have some genuine reasons which i think the state understood, hence their reply...i just want to hear others pov


I do not see their reply as a release. They are asking you to check with DIBP if this is possible. Their reply is very vague I'd say


----------



## Qzee (Jul 5, 2014)

Yes i agree it is a little vague but more likely a yes than a flat no in my pov..as far as visa conditions are concerned, as per my grant conditions are 'Nil'...i will contact DIBP when i go for my validation trip...thanks



TheExpatriate said:


> I do not see their reply as a release. They are asking you to check with DIBP if this is possible. Their reply is very vague I'd say


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Qzee said:


> Yes i agree it is a little vague but more likely a yes than a flat no in my pov..as far as visa conditions are concerned, as per my grant conditions are 'Nil'...i will contact DIBP when i go for my validation trip...thanks


it's not a no, but it most definitely not a yes.


Remember, until you're a citizen, your neck is in DIBP's hold ...... a couple was deported after not living in a regional area on a 489. Yes I know 489 is not 190 and yes I know conditions are different. BUT, remember that your visa is a privilege not a right and can be withdrawn, especially if you do not commit to your moral commitment to them


----------



## Qzee (Jul 5, 2014)

I understand and appreciate your advice...will check with DIBP and will keep the state informed of my contact details when i move




TheExpatriate said:


> it's not a no, but it most definitely not a yes.
> 
> 
> Remember, until you're a citizen, your neck is in DIBP's hold ...... a couple was deported after not living in a regional area on a 489. Yes I know 489 is not 190 and yes I know conditions are different. BUT, remember that your visa is a privilege not a right and can be withdrawn, especially if you do not commit to your moral commitment to them


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

Qzee said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my grant earlier this month...i wrote to western australia last week and asked them if they could release me from the 2 year commitment...gave some genuine reasons...got an email from them and they asked for some more explanation...finally got an email from state saying:
> 
> ...


Hi,
It is just a general response they send to everyone that asks them for release. I got a very similar email from Victoria.
Just a reminder that you do not need to ask for permission to live in a different state and that is why they will not give you a "release" - it is not obligation, so there is nothing to be "released" from.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

JoannaAch said:


> Hi,
> It is just a general response they send to everyone that asks them for release. I got a very similar email from Victoria.
> Just a reminder that you do not need to ask for permission to live in a different state and that is why they will not give you a "release" - it is not obligation, so there is nothing to be "released" from.


Exactly.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

JoannaAch said:


> Hi,
> It is just a general response they send to everyone that asks them for release. I got a very similar email from Victoria.
> Just a reminder that you do not need to ask for permission to live in a different state and that is why they will not give you a "release" - it is not obligation, so there is nothing to be "released" from.


But then do you mean to say you would be happily going ahead living in a different state.


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

Nishant Dundas said:


> But then do you mean to say you would be happily going ahead living in a different state.


Sure, you can live where ever you want as you have a PR visa. There is no condition on your visa and that is what DIBP will tell you if you contact them. The obligation to the state is to do your best and try to live there. If you decided you don't like it, you are free to go somewhere else.


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

There is no clear or specific answer to this question till now after hundreds of threads on this, no one knows what kind of consequences one might face in future if they jump states, there is not a single person on the internet on different forums who has ever shared his experience about it that after jumping state what happened to him or her.

I guess the best thing would be to just spend 6 months and try to settle down in the sponsored state and if there is no success even after 6 months then the case would be more strong for requesting the release letter which will make it official for any one to move state..


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

msaeed said:


> There is no clear or specific answer to this question till now after hundreds of threads on this, no one knows what kind of consequences one might face in future if they jump states, there is not a single person on the internet on different forums who has ever shared his experience about it that after jumping state what happened to him or her.
> 
> I guess the best thing would be to just spend 6 months and try to settle down in the sponsored state and if there is no success even after 6 months then the case would be more strong for requesting the release letter which will make it official for any one to move state..


There is a thread on a different Aus-immigration forum (for poms in oz) started by a person that never ever lived in the sponsoring state and got their citizenship (I guess that is the "ultimate" check). 

And just to highlight - 190 is a PR visa, so there is no way it can be cancelled/not proceeded towards citizenship/RRV etc. During SS application it clearly states that the state only gives a nomination - but does not have any impact on whether a visa will be given, or refused. 

Just imagine all those banks etc that borrowed millions of $$$ to people on 190 visas... I doubt they will be very happy if DIBP cancelled them and all these people would need to leave the country 


P.S. Any PR can be cancelled if a person is involved in significant crimes or was obtained fraudulent.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

JoannaAch said:


> There is a thread on a different Aus-immigration forum (for poms in oz) started by a person that never ever lived in the sponsoring state and got their citizenship (I guess that is the "ultimate" check).
> 
> And just to highlight - 190 is a PR visa, so there is no way it can be cancelled/not proceeded towards citizenship/RRV etc. During SS application it clearly states that the state only gives a nomination - but does not have any impact on whether a visa will be given, or refused.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this update. This relieves us a bit since in case We don't get a job and there are opportunities elsewhere we can take it as a last option.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## JCase (Sep 14, 2012)

Joanna, thanks for the insights - very useful and is a great departure from some of the scaremongering that's gone on in many posts (not yours).


----------



## Qzee (Jul 5, 2014)

Joanna, thanks for clarifying...conditions on my 176 visa grant letter are "Nil" so hopefully there should be no problem...at least i have already informed the State of my intent and reasons of moving to another State. Regards


----------



## Ozsydney (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi Frenz,

I am in the same boat. Not getting work in the State that has sponsored me so need to move to another State. Qzee did you get any response from the state?


----------



## Ozsydney (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi Qzee,Did you get any reply from the state once you mentioned them about your moving to another state?
I am in the same boat. Sponsored by NSW but getting job in Victoria.


----------



## Qzee (Jul 5, 2014)

Hi Ozsydney,

Yes i got a reply. Please see my posts above in the last 2-3 days




Ozsydney said:


> Hi Qzee,Did you get any reply from the state once you mentioned them about your moving to another state?
> I am in the same boat. Sponsored by NSW but getting job in Victoria.


----------



## noni125 (Dec 5, 2012)

*Moving States*

Hi,

2 years requirement of living in a state is confusing me. My closest friend lives in Sydney and I have Victorian state sponsorship. Can I first live in Sydney and have a job over there for an year or two, and later on move to Melbourne to complete the requirement of living in state for two years out of 5?

Please advice.


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/177322-jumping-states-other-stuff.html


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

noni125 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 2 years requirement of living in a state is confusing me. My closest friend lives in Sydney and I have Victorian state sponsorship. Can I first live in Sydney and have a job over there for an year or two, and later on move to Melbourne to complete the requirement of living in state for two years out of 5?
> 
> Please advice.


No you cant do it. you have given undertaking to Victoria state that you will stay initial 2 years in Victoria. you have to tell the state your address,both before and after you arrive in Australia. you also have to complete surveys and provide other post arrival information they ask for.

i can understand the situation if someone finding it difficult to survive in a state after certain time and write back to state for waiver. but providing fake commitment just to get visa is a fraud and should be avoided at any cost.


----------



## noni125 (Dec 5, 2012)

Well I am not saying I am not committed to work in Victoria, my concern is can I do it later after getting familiarized with the Country. Seems like its the initial two years after the visa grant, will try to adjust myself in a new environment.
Thanks


----------



## Valooran (May 26, 2014)

*Changing State before 2 years*

Hi All,

Recently I met with one of the agent, who is doing Australia Migration related activities. As per him once you got the PR under the state sponsorship, we can move out of the sponsored state without staying the lock period of 2 years, if you have any job offer. We just need to take the NOC from the sponsored state.

Kindly help to confirm about this. Totally confused about his statement.


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

even i have heard its possible..however, there is no obligation on the state to give you a NOC, i think its totally their choice...
search this forum, there have been couple of instances where some people did get an NOC to move to another state.


----------



## anjuraj (Sep 11, 2014)

*Reg: RRV visa after 5 years*

Hello Guys

Need some information about RRV. I am on 190 Victoria state visa. I arrived here in July 2014 and I am finding a tough time for finding a job in Mainframes and even casual jobs. Recently I gave an interview in Perth location and I have almost cleared it. I may get the offer. 
My Question is : 1. Will there be any problem in getting the RRV visa after completion of 5 years if I move out from here without informing Immigration department? 
2. Do I need to apply for RRV from the same state (Victoria) who granted me PR?
3. What can be possible problems for me after 5 years in applying new visa

Thanks Waiting for a Reply

Anjuraj Rajan


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

anjuraj said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> Need some information about RRV. I am on 190 Victoria state visa. I arrived here in July 2014 and I am finding a tough time for finding a job in Mainframes and even casual jobs. Recently I gave an interview in Perth location and I have almost cleared it. I may get the offer.
> My Question is : 1. Will there be any problem in getting the RRV visa after completion of 5 years if I move out from here without informing Immigration department?
> ...


forget about RRV, infact you can land in trouble if you violate VIC SS obligation and move to another state within 5 months. you have given them declaration that you will stay with them for atleast 2 years. now you should write to them and try to persuade them that you are finding it difficult in VIC to find job. Don't do the mistake of assuming that they will not know about your whereabout. better be always on safe side in Australia.


----------



## anjuraj (Sep 11, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> forget about RRV, infact you can land in trouble if you violate VIC SS obligation and move to another state within 5 months. you have given them declaration that you will stay with them for atleast 2 years. now you should write to them and try to persuade them that you are finding it difficult in VIC to find job. Don't do the mistake of assuming that they will not know about your whereabout. better be always on safe side in Australia.


Hi Danav

Thanks for the reply

I tried to contact the immigration department and they replied as below

"Dear Anjuraj, 

Thank you for your email. 

As you are aware, if applicants are nominated by the Victorian Government as a skilled migrant, they and any nominated dependants, must live in Victoria for the first two years of your nominated visa and complete five short email surveys. 

Your agreement to this commitment was a primary reason why you were granted a visa to Australia and you signed a declaration in this regard. 

We expect all applicants to honour this commitment. 

Note that you are still required to complete the surveys regardless of where you live and failure to do so is a breach of the sponsorship conditions. 

Please quote Reference Number: ##### in all of your communication to us. 

Kind regards,
Skilled and Business Migration Program "


I am not now as different people are giving different opinion and I need a job badly to support myself here financially. Here in Victoria even getting a casual or part time job is so tricky that after applying for 200 jobs I didnt get one interview call in last 3 months. As you have mentioned after 3 months what is that. Will they consider to give me any exemption.. Really Hard time for me.. A wrong decision to choose VIC and come to Australia.. 
Any advice will be helpful

Kind Regards

Anjuraj Rajan


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

Sorry to hear this. i know how bad the job market is right now because i also stay in Melbourne. 

Try to write back and inform your situation to VIC with your offer letter document and after that do what is good for you.


----------



## delvy (Jan 3, 2014)

Hello people,

I understand that when you got 190 visa, you have moral obligation to stay in that state at least for 2 years. In my case I am the main applicant.
My question is: can I install my family in that sponsor state (SA) and I go *abroad/another country* (not to the home country) to work? what are the implications of this kind of settlement?

Delvy


----------



## anjuraj (Sep 11, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> Sorry to hear this. i know how bad the job market is right now because i also stay in Melbourne.
> 
> Try to write back and inform your situation to VIC with your offer letter document and after that do what is good for you.


Hi Danav
What I heard is only of moral obligation.. And many people are talking about the same. They say there might some problem in the case if we are applying for citizenship.. The Visa condition is also NIL and no where it is mentioned in the doc that we need to stay here for 2 years. 
Will there be any chance of legal actions.. I can see many people in many forums has mentioned about the same.
But I am still in two state of mind .. If I get the offer I will be tempted .. But a bit worried what can be the consequencs.,
Do you have any idea what legal actions they can take


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

anjuraj said:


> Hi Danav
> What I heard is only of moral obligation.. And many people are talking about the same. They say there might some problem in the case if we are applying for citizenship.. The Visa condition is also NIL and no where it is mentioned in the doc that we need to stay here for 2 years.
> Will there be any chance of legal actions.. I can see many people in many forums has mentioned about the same.
> But I am still in two state of mind .. If I get the offer I will be tempted .. But a bit worried what can be the consequencs.,
> Do you have any idea what legal actions they can take


They will not take legal action against you as it is, as you said in your own post, a moral obligation. You do need to continue filling out the surveys they send out and obviously you need to make an effort to stay in that state, but you are also a permanent resident and thus can legally live anywhere in Australia.

The fear mongering on this topic really needs to stop. Anyone that says not abiding by the residence rule will affect future visas, citizenship applications, criminal charges being placed against you etc. is just flat out lying and trying to scare you. They don't actually know what the effect is so they are saying these things to seem knowledgeable/authoritative on this subject.


----------



## anjuraj (Sep 11, 2014)

ozbound12 said:


> They will not take legal action against you as it is, as you said in your own post, a moral obligation. You do need to continue filling out the surveys they send out and obviously you need to make an effort to stay in that state, but you are also a permanent resident and thus can legally live anywhere in Australia.
> 
> The fear mongering on this topic really needs to stop. Anyone that says not abiding by the residence rule will affect future visas, citizenship applications, criminal charges being placed against you etc. is just flat out lying and trying to scare you. They don't actually know what the effect is so they are saying these things to seem knowledgeable/authoritative on this subject.


Thanks for the reply.
So what do you suggest if I get an offer? What steps should I take before moving out to another state? Do I need to inform the state about the same.. Can you please give me an some information about that so that I should not disappoint my state. This is bit crucial for me and I am bit worried in taking this step as I am getting multiple opinions. Neither I can find a relevant job in Mainframe in Victoria nor any part time or casual job that can support me. This is now affecting my career a lot.

Kind Regards
Anjuraj


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

anjuraj said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> So what do you suggest if I get an offer? What steps should I take before moving out to another state? Do I need to inform the state about the same.. Can you please give me an some information about that so that I should not disappoint my state. This is bit crucial for me and I am bit worried in taking this step as I am getting multiple opinions. Neither I can find a relevant job in Mainframe in Victoria nor any part time or casual job that can support me. This is now affecting my career a lot.
> 
> Kind Regards
> Anjuraj


Obviously you need to do what's best for you. If after applying to numerous jobs in Victoria, you still haven't found a job and you end up getting a job offer in another state, you need to consider taking it. You can notify the state if you wish but they won't release you of your moral obligation. You do still have to continue filling out the surveys that they email you every six months.


----------



## anjuraj (Sep 11, 2014)

ozbound12 said:


> Obviously you need to do what's best for you. If after applying to numerous jobs in Victoria, you still haven't found a job and you end up getting a job offer in another state, you need to consider taking it. You can notify the state if you wish but they won't release you of your moral obligation. You do still have to continue filling out the surveys that they email you every six months.


Thanks for your reply and for your opinion... I will notify the state before I move with a valid reasons. Yes I will continue filling my survey.. 

One last question: Do I need to provide a local address to the state for their communication via post. Is it required?

Thanks a lot


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

anjuraj said:


> Thanks for your reply and for your opinion... I will notify the state before I move with a valid reasons. Yes I will continue filling my survey..
> 
> One last question: Do I need to provide a local address to the state for their communication via post. Is it required?
> 
> Thanks a lot


They will only contact you via email.


----------



## anm (Apr 6, 2011)

*State sponsorship - condition of stay for secondary applicants*

Dear all
I am going on a state sponsor visa to canberra - I am the primary applicant ( have not used any help on points from my husband) but need to know Does the stay condition of two years apply even for the secondary applicant ?


----------



## Kingslayer (Jun 2, 2014)

anm said:


> Dear all
> I am going on a state sponsor visa to canberra - I am the primary applicant ( have not used any help on points from my husband) but need to know Does the stay condition of two years apply even for the secondary applicant ?


The state sponsors Visa for skills it requires. Hence, it expects the primary applicant (Person who has the skills) to live and work in the state. There is no obligation for the secondary applicant.


----------



## anm (Apr 6, 2011)

Kingslayer said:


> The state sponsors Visa for skills it requires. Hence, it expects the primary applicant (Person who has the skills) to live and work in the state. There is no obligation for the secondary applicant.


Thanks kingslayer - this really helps


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

anm said:


> Dear all
> I am going on a state sponsor visa to canberra - I am the primary applicant ( have not used any help on points from my husband) but need to know Does the stay condition of two years apply even for the secondary applicant ?


Hi,

You applied for 489 or 190 ?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Kingslayer said:


> The state sponsors Visa for skills it requires. Hence, it expects the primary applicant (Person who has the skills) to live and work in the state. There is no obligation for the secondary applicant.


This is incorrect. For 190 visas, the moral obligation to live and work in the sponsoring state for two years applies to all applicants even secondary ones.

It is not just about the skills, it's about the economic benefit associated with having the applicants living and working in that state.


----------



## Kingslayer (Jun 2, 2014)

ozbound12 said:


> This is incorrect. For 190 visas, the moral obligation to live and work in the sponsoring state for two years applies to all applicants even secondary ones.
> 
> It is not just about the skills, it's about the economic benefit associated with having the applicants living and working in that state.


The email I recieved from SA tells me to register myself and provide my contact details / address when I land. 
It clearly says, you are not required to register / communicate arrival of your dependents (if any).

Maybe they assume that the dependents will follow, but there is no communication in black and white that says dependents are expected to stay too.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Kingslayer said:


> The email I recieved from SA tells me to register myself and provide my contact details / address when I land. It clearly says, you are not required to register / communicate arrival of your dependents (if any). Maybe they assume that the dependents will follow, but there is no communication in black and white that says dependents are expected to stay too.


Check the declaration you signed


----------



## Kingslayer (Jun 2, 2014)

ozbound12 said:


> Check the declaration you signed


The declaration I signed does not say a word about dependents. It talks only about me.

What do I check next ?


----------



## kevin538 (Jun 10, 2014)

Dear Seniors - Need your advice,

Recently got grant for 190 Visa subclass with Conditions NIL , it would be grateful if you could clarify following points.

Am I allowed to stay & work anywhere in Australia since there is no Conditions.
Mandatory things to follow before the big move. 
Visa Document they have mentioned ( you may eligible for concession fares provided by the International Organization for Migration ) anybody has used this service, please give some insight of this process.
Is there any thread in the forum to follow / has any detailed information about before and after landing in Ozzy .

Looking forward your valuable reply

Thanks @ Kevin


----------



## gunflame (Oct 7, 2014)

kevin538 said:


> Dear Seniors - Need your advice,
> 
> Recently got grant for 190 Visa subclass with Conditions NIL , it would be grateful if you could clarify following points.
> 
> ...


You have a moral obligation to work for two years in the state the that sponsored your application. You should try to fulfill this duty before you move to another state. 

I've heard that if you spend several months without a finding a job in your state (6 months o more) you can ask for permission to work somewhere else and it would probably be granted.

I'm using IOM services to get my ticket but I'm from Venezuela and here things are crazy with plain tickets and they provide a reasonable alternative.


----------



## Nurse (Dec 15, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> They will not take legal action against you as it is, as you said in your own post, a moral obligation. You do need to continue filling out the surveys they send out and obviously you need to make an effort to stay in that state, but you are also a permanent resident and thus can legally live anywhere in Australia.
> 
> The fear mongering on this topic really needs to stop. Anyone that says not abiding by the residence rule will affect future visas, citizenship applications, criminal charges being placed against you etc. is just flat out lying and trying to scare you. They don't actually know what the effect is so they are saying these things to seem knowledgeable/authoritative on this subject.


Very well said Ozbound..... I will have first hand experience of this after the 9th of this month.... waiting impatiently to find out.....


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

ozbound12 said:


> They will not take legal action against you as it is, as you said in your own post, a moral obligation. You do need to continue filling out the surveys they send out and obviously you need to make an effort to stay in that state, but you are also a permanent resident and thus can legally live anywhere in Australia.
> 
> The fear mongering on this topic really needs to stop. Anyone that says not abiding by the residence rule will affect future visas, citizenship applications, criminal charges being placed against you etc. is just flat out lying and trying to scare you. They don't actually know what the effect is so they are saying these things to seem knowledgeable/authoritative on this subject.


Then its so easy. who cares about moral obligations. Get a SS for darwin and move to sydney or Melbourne. why worry about 189 if the only difference between 190 and 189 is " moral obligation" in addition to 5 additional points and No ceiling applicable to 190.

So you saying if i dont care much about moral obligation i can happily land and live in Melbourne with Darwin SS and darwin will sit back and watch?

I think its like telling to a state "I dont care about your rules and my stated declaration. Do whatever you can do". 

My point is they normally dont take action but if they want they can. infact anyone can take action on voilation of declaration . there is nothing moral in it its a document which can be used legally against you.


----------



## gs1982 (Jul 29, 2014)

*Got SS but not live in that State*

Hi Guys,

Is anyone here who got State Sponsorship but choose to not stay in that State?Or is it possible for example I got SS from WA but I got job offer (which is relevant with my background) from NSW so I relocate to NSW. please share your experience here.

thanks


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Follow this thread .......
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/177322-jumping-states-other-stuff-46.html


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Yes, it is true that nobody here knows what can happen if you don't live in the State that nominated you, and I never heard of anything happening to those who don't. 
But you know why? I think it is because fortunately there are only a few people who think that the paper they signed is not a contract, and the States can take 1% loss.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Danav_Singh said:


> Then its so easy. who cares about moral obligations. Get a SS for darwin and move to sydney or Melbourne. why worry about 189 if the only difference between 190 and 189 is " moral obligation" in addition to 5 additional points and No ceiling applicable to 190.
> 
> So you saying if i dont care much about moral obligation i can happily land and live in Melbourne with Darwin SS and darwin will sit back and watch?
> 
> ...


You're overstating your point. Yes, you do sign an agreement (it's not a "contract") stating that you are agreeing to reside in the state that nominates you for the first two years. But you are also a permanent resident when you arrive in Australia and thus can legally live anywhere since it's not a restricted visa. This is why the agreement is moral and not "legal". Now, DIBP could change the rules and turn the 190 into a temporary visa that can only be converted to PR after the two year requirement has been completed, but they don't seem to be moving in that direction. My guess is that, as someone else said, most people actually abide by their agreements and stay in their nominating state for the full two year period and the programs seem to be successful and doing what they are intended to do (bring skilled migrants to these states and the resultant economic impact).

It's also up to the states to decide whether or not you're a legitimate applicant and not just trying to get a nomination so you can then move to another state. Certainly NT scrutinises their applications carefully to ensure that this doesn't happen and requires you to provide a written statement explaining your commitment to that territory. Tasmania requires you to have a local job offer to qualify.

I'm not advocating that people should shirk their agreements with their respective states/territories but there is a lot of fear mongering on this forum about possible legal/visa/citizenship ramifications for not abiding by the agreement which is just utter BS.


----------



## Nurse (Dec 15, 2012)

Danav_Singh said:


> Then its so easy. who cares about moral obligations. Get a SS for darwin and move to sydney or Melbourne. why worry about 189 if the only difference between 190 and 189 is " moral obligation" in addition to 5 additional points and No ceiling applicable to 190.
> 
> So you saying if i dont care much about moral obligation i can happily land and live in Melbourne with Darwin SS and darwin will sit back and watch?
> 
> ...


haha.... this makes me laugh.... have you checked NT (Darwin as you say)'s state sponsorship criteria and NSW (Sydeney)'s sponsorship criteria? Ever thought there may be people who live in Darwin who has NSW state sponsorship.....!

People here seems to know more than the Australian government on how they should run their immigration policy....


----------



## Nurse (Dec 15, 2012)

Danav_Singh said:


> Then its so easy. who cares about moral obligations. Get a SS for darwin and move to sydney or Melbourne. why worry about 189 if the only difference between 190 and 189 is " moral obligation" in addition to 5 additional points and No ceiling applicable to 190.
> 
> So you saying if i dont care much about moral obligation i can happily land and live in Melbourne with Darwin SS and darwin will sit back and watch?
> 
> ...


haha.... this makes me laugh.... have you checked NT (Darwin as you say)'s state sponsorship criteria and NSW (Sydney)'s sponsorship criteria? Ever thought there may be people who live in Darwin who has NSW state sponsorship.....!

People here seems to know more than the Australian government on how they should run their immigration policy....believe me, they know where you live.

Which ever state you maybe living, your tax goes to the ATO, you provide services to Australians. As Australians, you can move from one state to another and you still get the same benefits from the government.... The local governments have almost nothing to gain or loose based on where you live.

I wonder what people achieve by being angry about this issue of people wanting to go and live in different states, simply because they were not able to secure a job and do not wish to be a burden on Centrelink.

Research shows migrants (especially skilled migrants) have above average health status when they migrate, but their health status falls below the national average after just one year of being in their host country.... ????


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Guys incase i dont get a Job in ACT then ?? what should i do ...is it safe to move some where else ?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

noobrex said:


> Guys incase i dont get a Job in ACT then ?? what should i do ...is it safe to move some where else ?


You're kidding, right? If you can't find the answer to this question in the preceding 47 PAGES of posts then... I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> You're kidding, right? If you can't find the answer to this question in the preceding 47 PAGES of posts then... I don't know what to tell you.


sorry buddy  i didnt go through all the pages...how ever it seems its fine to move out if you dont find a job...but you please confirm that and the procedure of doing it...thanks again !


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi guys. I have cleared my ielts too. Thnx to the tons of information available on the forum. Now im planning for submitting my EOI and applying for state sponsorship. I want to move to NSW for personal reasons. However, if im not able to get state sponsorship from NSW and if any other state sponsors me is it possible to shift to NSW before the expiry of 2 years period. Is working and residing in the nominated state a obligation or just a moral duty. Can the period of two years be waived if some other state sponsors me.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Ronb said:


> Hi guys. I have cleared my ielts too. Thnx to the tons of information available on the forum. Now im planning for submitting my EOI and applying for state sponsorship. I want to move to NSW for personal reasons. However, if im not able to get state sponsorship from NSW and if any other state sponsors me is it possible to shift to NSW before the expiry of 2 years period. Is working and residing in the nominated state a obligation or just a moral duty. Can the period of two years be waived if some other state sponsors me.


Please read this thread from the 1st page to gain better understanding on this question.


----------



## aroramaxus (Jan 4, 2015)

*State sponsorship change*

Hi All

I have recently been granted a PR for the state of Victoria. The state application states that I have to stay and work in Victoria for a minimum period of 2 years.

If any employer in any other state (Queensland) offers a job to me, am I allowed to stay in Queensland? If yes, what is the process like? I mean, will the Victorian government allow me to stay in Queensland given that my state application was for state of Victoria. 

I would be delighted if someone can guide me.

Thanks in advance.

Amit


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi aroramaxus, 

one of our mods merged your question with the relevant thread. If you go through the posts it should clear up a lot .


----------



## bdabu (Oct 15, 2014)

*State sponsorship commitment*

Hi,
Can any one tell me about the commitment for state sponsorship(sub class 190).
I got the information that we need to live and work for 2 years in the sponsoring state. 1.Does that mean, I need to work 2 years in full time basis? 
2.Just in case, if no full time job is available for 2 years, will I be free to move out of state after 2 years( as I have already lived there for two years)?

Any reply to above questions will highly be appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

bdabu said:


> Hi,
> Can any one tell me about the commitment for state sponsorship(sub class 190).
> I got the information that we need to live and work for 2 years in the sponsoring state. 1.Does that mean, I need to work 2 years in full time basis?
> 2.Just in case, if no full time job is available for 2 years, will I be free to move out of state after 2 years( as I have already lived there for two years)?
> ...


Doesn't matter if you are working parttime or fulltime. what it means that you cannot take up a job outside the state. even if you are not working and stayed in the state for 2 years then its fine.


----------



## bdabu (Oct 15, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> Doesn't matter if you are working parttime or fulltime. what it means that you cannot take up a job outside the state. even if you are not working and stayed in the state for 2 years then its fine.


Thanks!
Just to clarify, if I stayed in the sponsoring state for 2 years without any job, then also it's fine move out of state after two years?


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Yes, the contract is for the first two years when settling in Australia. After that you can move anywhere with no consequence whatsoever.


----------



## noni125 (Dec 5, 2012)

2 years start counting from the date of arrival or from the date of Visa grant??


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Arrival


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Alnaibii said:


> Yes, the contract is for the first two years when settling in Australia. After that you can move anywhere with no consequence whatsoever.


Technically it's two years from the date you settle in that state. In most cases this coincides with the date of arrival but not always.


----------



## Holtymet (Jan 12, 2015)

*State nomination - living in other nominated state*

Hi All,

My skills and previous duties can fall under 4 different ANSCO codes:

261112	Systems Analyst | Network Administrator
262113	Systems Administrator | Network Analyst
263111	Computer Network and Systems Engineer
263212	ICT Support Engineer

Computer Network and Systems Engineer being the most sought after as it is on the SOL which would allow me to live anywhere in Australia.

The others are all on the CSOL meaning that i'd have to go to a state that requires this position.
I spoke to an agent who told me that i don't actually have to go to the state I apply for.
Is this true? It seems very immoral IMO


----------



## Holtymet (Jan 12, 2015)

Can Anybody answer this?


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

It's been answered again and again in this thread. Take 5 minutes to read it, and you should find your answer.


----------



## dhgumc (Sep 2, 2014)

*state pr or country pr*

Dear all,

I fall under the state pr category however I am not sure whether I should go ahead with the same as the chances of getting the job in one state is lesser. is there anyway we can switch to other state after trying my luck on the assigned state. Please help


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

If you wont be able to secure job in sponsored state for few months, lets say 6-8 months, you need to ask your sponsored state to relieve you stating your genuine job efforts. In most of the cases, state allow that.

PS: Please note that "live and work" in sponsored state for 2 years is moral obligation and not a legal one.


----------



## gaoyklj (Jan 11, 2015)

*190 Visa holder get a job offer from other state?*

Hi, 

as I am not allowed for applying 189 Visa, I can only apply for 190 visa.

if I understand correctly, 190 Visa is sponsored by a certain state. what if I get a job offer from other state than the sponsored one? am I allowed to go there and would it have any negative influence by changing PR?

anyone has experience?

cheers

gaoyklj


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

gaoyklj said:


> Hi,
> 
> as I am not allowed for applying 189 Visa, I can only apply for 190 visa.
> 
> ...


Most likely if you have no better choice to stay and save yourself for a living in the same state (And here I mean, you have tried all possible options to get a job in your field and you failed to achieve. Also it would be good to have supporting proofs that you tried hard for employment in your chosen field) and with all these, if you also have got a good job in other state in your field, and you see that, it is going to be a marvelous opportunity in terms of financial abilities, learning, growth etc, you can politely request your state (Let them know by email for their consent ) to understand if you can move to other state for this opportunity. (Only after getting appointment letter, which you can provide to your current state immigration). Most likely everyone try for few months and if they get a job somewhere, they request the state. Mostly people are understanding and so they would let you go if your case is genuine with above all.

No legal stopping though, but I would say, its your ethical gratitude to be honest and genuine. That's all 

All the best.


----------



## swatsandy (Oct 24, 2013)

*NSW 2 Years commitment*

Hi,

I have been living in NSW for last 3 months on 190 visa but could not secured IT job.
I have asked NSW T&I dept to allow me to apply job in other states too. They said that they can not give anything in writing to break the commitment.

I am confused to take any further course of action now.

Can somebody share their experience whomever in the same situation??


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

Its a moral obligation and not a legal one.

Try to get job in different state and move there, in that case inform them and ask for release.

They cannt confirm and tell you now untill unless you really show that you worked hard to get job here and dint get....and now u gt offer some diff stats.

PS: it wont impact to you getting you citizenship status in future.

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## gaoyklj (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi there,

thank you for your answer, it was really helpful.

you mean with "the supporting proofs" that the refusal from companies in the sponsored state? after I get an appointment letter from a company located from other state, and I am allowed to change, I do NOT have to apply for another sponsored visa from this state any more, is it correct?

thanks

gaoyklj


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

gaoyklj said:


> Hi there,
> 
> thank you for your answer, it was really helpful.
> 
> ...


No more visa required. Yes, the supporting proofs means, how much you have tried, and got rejections etc. Its all supporting email documents. Although they might not be in detail checking or something, it is very wise if you have honestly tried and got rejected and you have all evidence and you provide them and earn their consent. Its all being moral  That's all.


----------



## gaoyklj (Jan 11, 2015)

*job applying offshore or onshore?*



jre05 said:


> No more visa required. Yes, the supporting proofs means, how much you have tried, and got rejections etc. Its all supporting email documents. Although they might not be in detail checking or something, it is very wise if you have honestly tried and got rejected and you have all evidence and you provide them and earn their consent. Its all being moral  That's all.


the application process does not mean that I have to apply in AUS, correct? I heard, after I get the 190 Visa I have one year to activate it. that means, within this year I have to travel to AUS get the visa activated, and then theoretically I am allowed to leave and apply jobs offshore? and after the activation how long is the 190 visa still valid? 

cheers


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

gaoyklj said:


> the application process does not mean that I have to apply in AUS, correct? I heard, after I get the 190 Visa I have one year to activate it. that means, within this year I have to travel to AUS get the visa activated, and then theoretically I am allowed to leave and apply jobs offshore? and after the activation how long is the 190 visa still valid?
> 
> cheers


Its nt from activation....its actually starts from your pcc or medical whichever is earliest-actually its shud be ther in grant letter ..fr exam pcc or medical till 5 years.

Though commitment is settlement + two years in sponsored state.

Activation is just to activate visa within one year else it will be expired.

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## Sandra1209 (Mar 2, 2015)

*live and work other state under 190 subclass visa*

Hello

I have applied for my Australia PR and under skill Assessment I got 190 subclass visa. and as per my job profile the only state that is sponsoring me is NT. But I want to go to Melbourne since I have relatives there.

My question here is, if NT state is sponsoring me, after I land can I move immediately to any other state if I am getting a job from that state or is it compulsory that I have to work and stay in NT for 2 years.

Please advice.

Regards
Sandra


----------



## bc_ashu (Sep 6, 2013)

*State Sponsership related querries*

Hi friends. I am back on site after a long time and once again need your help. 

As evident from my signature, I have 190SN( sponsored by WA). I understand and intend to fulfill my obligations with WA state for sponsoring my PR. 

In my case a peculiar situation has arisen. Currently I am in India and my current employer wants to transfer me to Sydney(NSW). Below are my queries:


 Is it acceptable to use my PR visa for this move?


Will this create a problem at later point(at time of application for citizenship?


If I am employed in Sydney and stay in Perth(physically located in WA and working remotely), will this fulfill my obligation towards 2 yer stay in WA?

Thanks for all our help in advance.


----------



## Nurse (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi Sandra,

From your post I am not sure you have in fact applied for PR. Before you can apply you need to get an invitation to apply for a PR visa.
If you are thinking of applying for NT sponsorship, I suggest you to have a look at NT government's website. I can only say that they do not sponsor everyone who submits a sponsorship application. Here is what they say.

The NT Government will consider your application if:
your skilled occupation is listed on the NT's Migration Occupation List, or
you have a skilled occupation that is on the DIBP Consolidated Skilled Occupation List (CSOL) but not on the NT's Migration Occupation List where you are able to provide independent evidence of positive employment prospects in the NT either in your skilled occupation or a closely related skilled occupation, or
you have successfully completed no less than two years of full time eligible study at any Charles Darwin University campus in the NT, or
you have a skilled occupation on the CSOL and you can demonstrate strong, well established family connections in the NT, or
you meet the NT residency and work requirements if you are living in Australia. For more information see important information for applicants already residing in Australia.

Most of the cases can't prove their ties to NT and they offer 489 visa which is a skilled regional nominated visa. If you have this visa, there is no way you can live and work in another state.


----------



## verender (Feb 25, 2015)

*Compulsary Duration of Stay*

For how much duration it is compulsory for prime applicant and spouse and child to stay in particular state if granted visa under CSOL.


----------



## Confused Pom (Dec 17, 2014)

verender said:


> For how much duration it is compulsory for prime applicant and spouse and child to stay in particular state if granted visa under CSOL.


2 years in the sponsoring state.


----------



## verender (Feb 25, 2015)

For prime applicant it is 2 years I know. What about spouse and child. Will they also have to stay for 2 years?


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

If their visa is 190 SN then same conditions apply.


----------



## bc_ashu (Sep 6, 2013)

Requesting urgent help


bc_ashu said:


> Hi friends. I am back on site after a long time and once again need your help.
> 
> As evident from my signature, I have 190SN( sponsored by WA). I understand and intend to fulfill my obligations with WA state for sponsoring my PR.
> 
> ...


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

If I remember correctly, the contract says 'live and work' in WA. So if you live in Perth and work from home, I think it is according with the contract. 
Do not look for another visa, as it will cancel your current visa. Unless it is 189


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

bc_ashu said:


> Requesting urgent help


I believe it should work, you will be living in WA...
Live and work in WA and that is what you will be doing.
No breach of conditions in that case.

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## Danrgu (Mar 20, 2015)

*State nomination financial requirement.*

hi!
just wanted to know about whats needed to prove the financial status when one applies for state nomination.. do they require bank statements or a letter or something? would really appreciate if anyone can guide me here... 

Also, if one gets a state nomination from one state and after getting the visa, gets a job in another state.. can one go to the other state where theyve got the job or is it necessary to remain in the state which actually nominated you?

Any responce would be appreciated! 
thanks!


----------



## amitthakur83 (Mar 13, 2015)

*Invitation Received from Sa for 190 visa*

Hi,

I am new to this forum and found most of the discussions interesting.

I am planning to move to aus in 190 visa and have got an invite from WA but the condition to apply is that I need to have a job offer in my hand to apply and have got only 28 days to apply. Thats absurd.. its a catch 22 situation. Most Likely I can only have a job after I land in WA and search for a job. pls guide me on this. Shall I try to get some casual jobs there and try to get an offer letter for that job ?? Does that works ?? or in some other industry which is not related to my skillset.

Secondly If i dont apply within the deadline of 28 days, when WA opens next time and if they dont have this condition ( of having a job offer in hand ) next time am I still eligible to get an invitation from WA ? Or will i be not allowed to get an invite for some time ??

What could be my options on this going forward.

Regards


----------



## babajani (Jun 14, 2014)

Danrgu said:


> hi!
> just wanted to know about whats needed to prove the financial status when one applies for state nomination.. do they require bank statements or a letter or something? would really appreciate if anyone can guide me here...
> 
> Also, if one gets a state nomination from one state and after getting the visa, gets a job in another state.. can one go to the other state where theyve got the job or is it necessary to remain in the state which actually nominated you?
> ...


Hello Danrgu

Each state has its own requirements to prove Financial soundness of the applicants. For Eg. Qld requires a certain amount in bank and remaining in liquid able assets while SA doesn't require any proof. You can find the information on the respective state's website.

As far as your second question is concerned, It is your moral commitment to live and work in state that sponsored you for at least two years. Whether breaking this commitment will have any effect on your eligibility for citizenship is not confirmed and still a mystery.

Hope it helps 

Regards


----------



## Sandra1209 (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi Aurita. Just wanted to know were did you get the state release before completing your 2 years committment with your sponsered state. And what wasthe procedure.


----------



## babajani (Jun 14, 2014)

http://www.australiavisa.com/englis...ve in my sponsoring region_ November 2013.pdf

Found it to useful on the issue of jumping states. 

Regards


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

Thank you for sharing this. It is certainly very helpful article. 


babajani said:


> http://www.australiavisa.com/englis...ve in my sponsoring region_ November 2013.pdf
> 
> Found it to useful on the issue of jumping states.
> 
> Regards


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

Well! To be very honet they dont care. When you apply for citizenship they dont even ask you about your visa subclass or anything. 
So take it easy. There is no legal action, neither it has ever been taken before. 



royen said:


> rangola1 said:
> 
> 
> > is there any possibility to transfer state sponsorship, once u get job in other than ur nominated state???
> ...


----------



## Pilotsgirl (Jul 18, 2015)

QualityTester said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was curious to know one thing about State Sponsorship.
> 
> ...


No legal requirement.


----------



## Ajith (Feb 19, 2012)

Pilotsgirl said:


> No legal requirement.


Hi All ,

I am living in Brisbane for the last 3 years as a student and I received my 190 NSW PR recently i.e in July.I thought of moving to Sydney but one of my friend started a small cloud based company here in Brisbane and I am working with him .As I am familiar with the Brisbane and that too I know the guy I am working with I decided to stay in Brisbane for now rather than moving to Sydney.

As I already stayed in Brisbane for 3 years 1 year on my PR leads to citizenship.If I stay in Brisbane does it affect any way when I apply for citizenship next year.I know many people asked similar questions and I read there is no legal requirement but I just need some assurance form senior members who went through similar stage.

Please let me know guys..


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Is it possible to negotiate with the state to delay the immediate 2 year rule?


----------



## Nurse (Dec 15, 2012)

Ajith said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> I am living in Brisbane for the last 3 years as a student and I received my 190 NSW PR recently i.e in July.I thought of moving to Sydney but one of my friend started a small cloud based company here in Brisbane and I am working with him .As I am familiar with the Brisbane and that too I know the guy I am working with I decided to stay in Brisbane for now rather than moving to Sydney.
> 
> ...


Hi Ajit,

I have attended my citizenship ceremony in April this year. I have not yet being to the state that sponsored me. So there you go. 

cheers


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

Nurse said:


> Hi Ajit,
> 
> I have attended my citizenship ceremony in April this year. I have not yet being to the state that sponsored me. So there you go.
> 
> cheers


Congratulations Nurse

I thought you had to satisfy a 4 year requirement before citizenship or had you already been in Australia for 3 years before your PR visa was granted ?


----------



## Nurse (Dec 15, 2012)

Makybe Diva said:


> Congratulations Nurse
> 
> I thought you had to satisfy a 4 year requirement before citizenship or had you already been in Australia for 3 years before your PR visa was granted ?


Hi Makybe Diva,

Yes, that's right. I have been here for over 6 years when I applied for PR. So I only needed one year with PR to be eligible for citizenship. 

And to answer anyone who maybe thinking why didn't I apply for PR before that, because I was studying on scholarships and it was a condition of both the scholarships. 

cheers


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Nurse said:


> Hi Makybe Diva,
> 
> Yes, that's right. I have been here for over 6 years when I applied for PR. So I only needed one year with PR to be eligible for citizenship.
> 
> ...


So you applied to 190 last year and got your citizenship one year after without even living in the same state? Which state did you apply and which state were you in? Did sponsoring state ask you anything throughout the process?


----------



## Ajith (Feb 19, 2012)

Nurse said:


> Hi Ajit, I have attended my citizenship ceremony in April this year. I have not yet being to the state that sponsored me. So there you go. cheers




Hi Nurse ,

Thanks for sharing your experience ..I am bit relieved now ..Besides Congrats on being an Aussie...I wish you good luck in this beautiful country ..

Regards
Ajith


----------



## Ghaith (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi Folks ,

Since 190 Visa condition is Nil , is there any obligations by the DIPB if i get a release from the nominating state ? 

has any one contacted DIPB in this regards. 


thanks 
Ghaith


----------



## Ghaith (Jun 1, 2013)

Any feedback please 

appreciate your support .


----------



## sahilsharma (Oct 17, 2014)

Hey buddy, even I am looking for an answer to that.

Can we land in some other state and then look for jobs in our sponsored state or any where else...???
reason being, I have relatives in "other state" , so I can get some help there initially. Later, I can move around. Any experiences/suggestions senior members?



Ghaith said:


> Any feedback please
> 
> appreciate your support .


----------



## dannyduke (Sep 19, 2015)

A friend of mine citizenship application is still on hold for 6 months already. He was invited for an interview with DIBP (normal process when you go to take citizenship test) some time ago, and they did ask about whether he had completed the 2 year commitment in South Australia. He was moving to Melbourne after he could not find any work in Adelaide, and never return there ever since. I also heard people who evaded the obligation and have no problems at all. So it really depends on the officer who takes care of your case.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

dannyduke said:


> A friend of mine citizenship application is still on hold for 6 months already. He was invited for an interview with DIBP (normal process when you go to take citizenship test) some time ago, and they did ask about whether he had completed the 2 year commitment in South Australia. He was moving to Melbourne after he could not find any work in Adelaide, and never return there ever since. I also heard people who evaded the obligation and have no problems at all. So it really depends on the officer who takes care of your case.


The fact that his application is 'on hold' may be for another reason and not related to the fact that he did not complete his two year commitment to SA. Many councils for example have a long wait for citizenship ceremonies.


----------



## dannyduke (Sep 19, 2015)

ozbound12 said:


> The fact that his application is 'on hold' may be for another reason and not related to the fact that he did not complete his two year commitment to SA. Many councils for example have a long wait for citizenship ceremonies.


The problem is he needs to get his application approved before he can book the ceremony, which is normally another 6 months. Majority of people got approved right after the citizenship test. He had called the department many times, but they just said to wait, not sure how long.


----------



## Nurse (Dec 15, 2012)

dannyduke said:


> The problem is he needs to get his application approved before he can book the ceremony, which is normally another 6 months. Majority of people got approved right after the citizenship test. He had called the department many times, but they just said to wait, not sure how long.


Hi, not sure this information could help release the anxiety. My husband and three kids' citizenship applications were approved the day after we (me and my husband) took the citizenship test. I had to make many calls and weight for 3 months for mine to get approved. I was the primary applicant for PR and I am the one who is earning and paying tax. 
So I don't think the wait some of us have to endure is because of any faults in our applications, rather an administrative delay. I would advise your friends to keep calm and weight for the approval.
Good luck.


----------



## dannyduke (Sep 19, 2015)

Nurse said:


> Hi, not sure this information could help release the anxiety. My husband and three kids' citizenship applications were approved the day after we (me and my husband) took the citizenship test. I had to make many calls and weight for 3 months for mine to get approved. I was the primary applicant for PR and I am the one who is earning and paying tax.
> So I don't think the wait some of us have to endure is because of any faults in our applications, rather an administrative delay. I would advise your friends to keep calm and weight for the approval.
> Good luck.


I also think his application will get approved, just that the wait is frustrating and he found himself responsible. I also waiting for my nomination and will arrive in Adelaide soon next year, so I am in close contact with him. I will update this thread when I know about his application status.


----------



## shisman (Jun 27, 2014)

Is there any one out there who did not live in the sponsored state while on 190 and had no issues while applying for RRV or Citizenship


----------



## Akbarr (Sep 18, 2014)

I am having the same issue. I got 190 PR Western Australia in Sep 2014. Few months, back I visited Perth with family for the first time for 10 days and tried to look for a job and also I applied for at least 200 jobs using different job search sites such as Seek and direct employers recruitment sites. I hv IT background but received all regrets. There are very few IT jobs in Perth. Strangely, I have never received the state WA govt 6 monthly or annual surveys for immigrants. Right now I am doing a good job here and uncertain what to do next. Is it a good idea to start applying for jobs in bigger cities such as Sydney and Melbourne?


----------



## Akbarr (Sep 18, 2014)

Qzee, I have a similar case like you. I got PR 190 WA last year and still not got any positive result on job search although I am doing it online and just visited Perth once last year. Are you still looking for job in Perth? What is the job situation there, I have the IT background. Please let me know as I intend to move to Perth shortly and my intention is to complete initial 2 years in Perth subject to getting work there.


----------



## dannyduke (Sep 19, 2015)

Akbarr said:


> I am having the same issue. I got 190 PR Western Australia in Sep 2014. Few months, back I visited Perth with family for the first time for 10 days and tried to look for a job and also I applied for at least 200 jobs using different job search sites such as Seek and direct employers recruitment sites. I hv IT background but received all regrets. There are very few IT jobs in Perth. Strangely, I have never received the state WA govt 6 monthly or annual surveys for immigrants. Right now I am doing a good job here and uncertain what to do next. Is it a good idea to start applying for jobs in bigger cities such as Sydney and Melbourne?


It is hard to say as most of the people that moved interstate before 2 years won't publicly state they are moving on the forum, so most are just anecdotes only. WA doesn't send out the surveys like VIC and SA for quite some time already. I have heard of people getting released from WA, but not sure about others. I think the best practice is to inform the state of your activities so that they know what effort you have done.


----------



## Akbarr (Sep 18, 2014)

You are right Danny, most of the information here are of people telling other people stories not their own. Anyways, my first preference would be Perth as I like the city, it is calm and quiet.


----------



## Nurse (Dec 15, 2012)

Akbarr said:


> You are right Danny, most of the information here are of people telling other people stories not their own. Anyways, my first preference would be Perth as I like the city, it is calm and quiet.


Hi Akbarr,

My story is certainly my own. I have not even visited my sponsoring state and I now have Au citizenship. Did not face any issues in the process.

cheers


----------



## dannyduke (Sep 19, 2015)

Nurse said:


> Hi Akbarr,
> 
> My story is certainly my own. I have not even visited my sponsoring state and I now have Au citizenship. Did not face any issues in the process.
> 
> cheers


It depends on the officer who decides on your case I think. You might get an easy officer who overlook that. My friend is still waiting though. Some citizenship applications are processed in Adelaide, so who knows what they will do with the application. 

Also rules change every now and then, you never know what will happen in the next 4 years. They are actually having discussion paper on how to strip citizenship of terrorists and to change the residence requirement. It is still a risk if you jump state, in my opinion.


----------



## Akbarr (Sep 18, 2014)

Hi Nurse, you are story is good and may be some how unique. You are lucky! Danny, your argument carries weight. Its better safe than sorry


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Have you actually ever completed a Citizenship application???

Girl Aussie



dannyduke said:


> It depends on the officer who decides on your case I think. You might get an easy officer who overlook that. My friend is still waiting though. Some citizenship applications are processed in Adelaide, so who knows what they will do with the application.
> 
> Also rules change every now and then, you never know what will happen in the next 4 years. They are actually having discussion paper on how to strip citizenship of terrorists and to change the residence requirement. It is still a risk if you jump state, in my opinion.


----------



## Mike1101 (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi! has anyone submitted a citizenship application recently? I submitted it on the 1st of October and still waiting to hear back. Whats the usual processing time?


----------



## pardeep_s27 (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi All,

I have my job duties with me. I want to confirm whether these duties are matching with EA code Telecommunication networking Engg. Any site for confirming my duties ?


----------



## hashtagPR (Jan 8, 2014)

*Move out of Victoria after 2 years how?*

Hi,

I'm on a Victoria SS and am close to completing 2 years in VIC.

Was wondering How and If we need to inform VIC/Case officer if I decide to move out of VIC after my 2 years commitment.

Anyone who's moved out after fulfilling their Sponsorship commitment?
Thank you!


----------



## bc_ashu (Sep 6, 2013)

*WA survey*

I am not sure why do you say WA doesn't survey.
WA *does* send out surveys. I just submitted mine few minutes back.



Akbarr said:


> Qzee, I have a similar case like you. I got PR 190 WA last year and still not got any positive result on job search although I am doing it online and just visited Perth once last year. Are you still looking for job in Perth? What is the job situation there, I have the IT background. Please let me know as I intend to move to Perth shortly and my intention is to complete initial 2 years in Perth subject to getting work there.





dannyduke said:


> It is hard to say as most of the people that moved interstate before 2 years won't publicly state they are moving on the forum, so most are just anecdotes only. WA doesn't send out the surveys like VIC and SA for quite some time already. I have heard of people getting released from WA, but not sure about others. I think the best practice is to inform the state of your activities so that they know what effort you have done.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

hashtagPR said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm on a Victoria SS and am close to completing 2 years in VIC.
> 
> ...


Once the two years are up, you can live wherever you want. You don't need to let anyone know if you decide to move.


----------



## yvsrohit (Oct 28, 2015)

Hey all
I have enrolled for 1.5 years Masters course at Swinburne. Will I be eligible for post study work visa? If not, can I pursue a 6-month certification course and make up for it?


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

Hello There,

Something about Jumping States, have read lot about it in past few days.

Firstly I am not planning anything like that - It is just for my information.

Secondly, I have some contacts who got PR for ACT, but could not find job there and then made a decision to move to VIC in search for the jobs, they found one and currently living there.

So How risky it is to Jump States?
Are there no checks or audits to verify same?
What happens, if people are found jumping states without notifying concerned authorities?
If in eventuality, someone is not able to find a suitable job in the state they got PR for, are they bound to stay there for 2 years? or can they contact authorities and get a permission to go to another state to try their luck? Is it allowed?

Sanguine for reply!

P.S: I am new to this process so please expect more questions in coming days, weeks or months 

Thanks


----------



## GANY (Nov 7, 2015)

You have to work in the state that has sponsored you.


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

GANY said:


> You have to work in the state that has sponsored you.


Hello Gany,

Thank you for your reply, but below questions still remain unanswered 

So How risky it is to Jump States?
Are there no checks or audits to verify same?
What happens, if people are found jumping states without notifying concerned authorities?
If in eventuality, someone is not able to find a suitable job in the state they got PR for, are they bound to stay there for 2 years? or can they contact authorities and get a permission to go to another state to try their luck? Is it allowed?

Thanks,
Prateek


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

hope_faith_belief said:


> Hello Gany,
> 
> Thank you for your reply, but below questions still remain unanswered
> 
> ...


Yeah, if you show enough evidence that you looked for a job and could not find any, the states may let you leave


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

hope_faith_belief said:


> Hello Gany,
> 
> Thank you for your reply, but below questions still remain unanswered
> 
> ...



As "jumping states" is not a real thing and everyone with a PR visa has a legal right to live wherever they want in Australia most of your questions can be answered with "No".


----------



## amzamz (Jun 4, 2015)

I inquired about it to NSW department and I got following answer:

New South Wales (NSW) does not issue letters of release. 

NSW welcomes skilled and business migrants for the integral part they play in growing our state's economy, supporting industry, and establishing international relationships. Migrants provide many of the skills required to expand the growth in our economy and to develop regional NSW, where the impact of skills shortages can be amplified due to smaller populations and dispersed settlement.

In order to attract highly skilled migrants, NSW nominates qualified applicants with the condition that they agree to live and work in NSW for the first two years of their visa. This is a commitment that all applicants make when applying for state nomination. 

*Not sure whether they are allowing or not.*

Could you help please?


----------



## Kingslayer (Jun 2, 2014)

Friends, 

I am on a 190 nominated by SA. I arrived in SA in June and moved out to Melbourne in October. I wrote to SA and they told me clearly that 190 does not have any conditions and they are okay with it. 
Hope this clears any confusion.


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

Kingslayer said:


> Friends,
> 
> I am on a 190 nominated by SA. I arrived in SA in June and moved out to Melbourne in October. I wrote to SA and they told me clearly that 190 does not have any conditions and they are okay with it.
> Hope this clears any confusion.


Thanks Buddy!

It helps 

-Prateek


----------



## syracuse14 (Oct 24, 2015)

Hi Kingslayer

Thanks for the information. May I request you to be specific and explain in detail how you went about this process with SA government. I am the dependent applicant and I secured an admission from one of the universities in Melbourne. As we wait for our [SA- sub class 190 PR] in its final stages , I'm worried that it won't allow me to travel to Melbourne considering the 2 years requirement with SA. I'd be happy to hear from you at the earliest as I need to make up my mind and plan accordingly.

Regards


----------



## ashu1981 (May 27, 2014)

*Hi*



Kingslayer said:


> Friends,
> 
> I am on a 190 nominated by SA. I arrived in SA in June and moved out to Melbourne in October. I wrote to SA and they told me clearly that 190 does not have any conditions and they are okay with it.
> Hope this clears any confusion.



Thanks Kingslayer for your post ,I am also on 190 SA. I went last year just to validate visa and came back. Now I am
planning to move again. could you please help me out in same for interstate transfer. 
Ideally How much time we should be in SA before writing to SA. If you can let us know how you approach them and what you have discussed. 

Regards
ashu


----------



## peik85 (Oct 22, 2015)

ashu1981 said:


> Thanks Kingslayer for your post ,I am also on 190 SA. I went last year just to validate visa and came back. Now I am
> planning to move again. could you please help me out in same for interstate transfer.
> Ideally How much time we should be in SA before writing to SA. If you can let us know how you approach them and what you have discussed.
> 
> ...


You havent been there and already thinking of moving. I am not sure this is an Indian thing or not, but biting on your own words will make it more difficult for genuine people who want to come to SA. Imagine SA will only offer 489 visa only in the future and not 190 because of people like you.


----------



## Kingslayer (Jun 2, 2014)

Guys, I moved to SA and was there for 3+ months. Got a job in Melbourne which I couldn't throw away, so I took the offer and joined. Later I wrote to SA and explained my situation. They asked me to give them the offer letter, salary slip etc which I did. Then they wrote to me saying 190 does not have any conditions and I am free to live and work anywhere in Australia. 

Now, If you have filed a 190 application with SA and at the same time you've got an admission into a university in Melbourne, it shows that you were never serious about moving to SA. You won't be able to explain this to SA and they will definitely not acknowledge your request. Worse, they could prove to DIBP that your application contained false information. 
The only reason I think why SA acknowledged my request was because I could not find employment in SA in three months whereas I was able to find it in VIC, they checked my offer letter to confirm that. 
If I had asked them for permission to move out without an offer from VIC, they wouldn't have agreed. 

My advise is go to SA and look for jobs, if you are lucky enough to get a job in SA, nothing like it. If you get it somewhere else, give them the details and ask for permission. Trust me, SA is a great place to live. Just that I wasn't lucky enough to be there.


----------



## syracuse14 (Oct 24, 2015)

Thanks a lot for your explanation. As mentioned in my previous post, I would like to reiterate that I am just the dependant applicant. My partner is the primary applicant and we never claimed points for my skills. I read a few posts where people land in south Australia for a validation trip and then go back only to return later when things seem favourable. Do you still see this as an issue ? Let me know your thoughts..


----------



## Kingslayer (Jun 2, 2014)

Syracuse, Will your spouse live and work in SA when you pursue your studies in Vic ? That would sound reasonable and you may be able to convince SA with that. 

Going by the rule, you are free to live and work anywhere and there are people who do that without informing the state. But if you want SA to authorise your move, you need to have a strong point.


----------



## ashu1981 (May 27, 2014)

*Hi Peik85*



peik85 said:


> You havent been there and already thinking of moving. I am not sure this is an Indian thing or not, but biting on your own words will make it more difficult for genuine people who want to come to SA. Imagine SA will only offer 489 visa only in the future and not 190 because of people like you.


Don't take it otherwise, I have been seeing limited JOB availability in forum and most of the people have struggled a lot, though obviously first priority would be SA only for 190 , whosoever got it due to moral obligation but people easily can muster courage if they have options available.


----------



## syracuse14 (Oct 24, 2015)

Kingslayer said:


> Syracuse, Will your spouse live and work in SA when you pursue your studies in Vic ? That would sound reasonable and you may be able to convince SA with that.
> 
> Going by the rule, you are free to live and work anywhere and there are people who do that without informing the state. But if you want SA to authorise your move, you need to have a strong point.


Thanks for your prompt response. Stay connected.


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

It's always a better idea to inform the state, but you are free to go to any state if you get a job.

My friends have done it without any problem.

Good luck!


----------



## amzamz (Jun 4, 2015)

Hi All,

I have been granted 190 NSW sponsored visa on Aug and I was trying for job since then. Finally I got a offer but it is from Melbourne. Company saying it is okay for to work in Melbourne after analysing my visa. I am yet to move to Australia. I am worried about any consequences while filing RRV and Citizenship. Could you help please?


----------



## selfmadeimmigrant (Jul 11, 2015)

Kangaroo20 said:


> Aren't the sponsored migrants supposed to support themselves for at least 2 years (until any social benefits kick in). ? Aren't the sponsored migrants granted 5 crucial points required for migration in the good belief that they will stay in that state, fulfill skill shortage and contribute to the economy.
> 
> No offence to anyone, but I have been thinking to suggest the states to put on a monetary fine and restriction on citizenship if some one is unable to fulfill there commitments


No Offence but if there is such a "Skills Shortage" then why is it so " " hard to find a JOB ?


----------



## amzamz (Jun 4, 2015)

amzamz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been granted 190 NSW sponsored visa on Aug and I was trying for job since then. Finally I got a offer but it is from Melbourne. Company saying it is okay for to work in Melbourne after analysing my visa. I am yet to move to Australia. I am worried about any consequences while filing RRV and Citizenship. Could you help please?


Any help please?:confused2:


----------



## LakshmiNarasimhan_S (Sep 5, 2014)

amzamz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been granted 190 NSW sponsored visa on Aug and I was trying for job since then. Finally I got a offer but it is from Melbourne. Company saying it is okay for to work in Melbourne after analysing my visa. I am yet to move to Australia. I am worried about any consequences while filing RRV and Citizenship. Could you help please?


Hi Amzamz,

Am a silent reader of this forum. As far as I read many articles within this and outside forum, following was the essence I understood:

1) It depends on state to state if they want to take action on you but no legal rule to stop your citizenship and also DIBP does'nt get involved into this.

2) As a safer side, you would explain all your hurdles on your job search with proofs which you could show to NSW or later at the time of citizenship when questions raised.

Here is an useful link for everyone on state jumping.

http://www.australiavisa.com/englis...ve in my sponsoring region_ November 2013.pdf


Finally, am not the authority to say this, I may be wrong.

Hope this helps.


----------



## amzamz (Jun 4, 2015)

Thanks, this sounds encouraging. 

You mentioned it depends upon States, is there any history of NSW state regarding this? I have scrolled through all of this thread but haven't noticed anything.


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

amzamz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been granted 190 NSW sponsored visa on Aug and I was trying for job since then. Finally I got a offer but it is from Melbourne. Company saying it is okay for to work in Melbourne after analysing my visa. I am yet to move to Australia. I am worried about any consequences while filing RRV and Citizenship. Could you help please?


It's all about your intention. If your intention was to get only PR by using a particular state, then that's not the right spirit. But if you tried to find the job in your sponsored state, then that's what was required. After all, you are trying to make your ends meet. It's what government wants: you earn and pay taxes.

But you can protect yourself by providing the evidence of your good intention, by sending some proof that you applied for jobs but were unsuccessful. And then ask them permission to move to the other state as you have got job there. They will happily provide that.

Have a bright future


----------



## LakshmiNarasimhan_S (Sep 5, 2014)

amzamz said:


> Thanks, this sounds encouraging.
> 
> You mentioned it depends upon States, is there any history of NSW state regarding this? I have scrolled through all of this thread but haven't noticed anything.


I have read articles where NSW give permission if one gets job on non-sponsored state and also rejection for couple of times. (Reason could be not known but whom got rejected may give some reasons)

I saw peoples got their state sponsored visa may land there, try better searching for their jobs, if not getting jobs within stipulated time, then they may ask permission from state to move out to other state or show the offer letter (in case one get job in another state) as a justification.

There is no hard and fast rules, but one needs to be very honesty in their activities after all giving respect to the state government for providing the visa they giving us respect.

There may be consequences or not, one needs to make sure that s/he will not having any issues because of this.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Makjuly10 (Nov 4, 2015)

Hi peeps..
I have been granted 190 Visa for NSW...I am deciding to move in Jan 2016 but still I am confused whats best time to land there and start job hunting ? 
Please guide?


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

Makjuly10 said:


> Hi peeps..
> I have been granted 190 Visa for NSW...I am deciding to move in Jan 2016 but still I am confused whats best time to land there and start job hunting ?
> Please guide?


Generally, the best time to job hunt is around February and March when holiday season actually ends. Give yourself a little time too for settling down before you embark on your journey for finding a job here.

Have a bright future


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

sahartech said:


> It looks like I might actually have a chance at jobs in states other than the state which sponsored me under 176. Can anyone advice on whether I can apply and live elsewhere even though Canberra / ACT has sponsored me? I have an opportunity to interview for a role in Sydney tomorrow but I was planning to decline if I can't do so.


Please read the posts above. No one can say for sure whats going to happen in an individual case. You have to contact your state and update them. They will decide on your case based on the merits of your situation.

Have a bright future


----------



## amyv (Nov 12, 2014)

Subscribing


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

amyv said:


> Subscribing


Please let us know if you have any question. Thanks


----------



## hlagvankar (Jul 9, 2014)

Hi,

As per my earlier post in http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...isa-conditions-obligations-2.html#post8959538 thread, 1st Vic govt told me to contact DIBP regd this and when I replied them what DIBP has to say, today they dropped me mail

Dear Harshal Rajendra LAGVANKAR,

As you will remember part of your migration application required you to commit to living in Victoria for two years. Your agreement to this commitment was a primary reason why you were granted a visa to Australia and you signed a declaration in this regard.

We expect all applicants to honour this commitment.

As per Declaration document
If the application is successful, my dependents and I intend to live in Victoria for at least two years. I understand that this two year commitment commences from the time that my sponsored visa is granted if I am already living in Victoria; or upon my arrival in Australia if I am currently living overseas

Now, I'm confused what should I do. 

Can I make entry to Australia via Sydney? 
If I stay in Sydney will Vic govt come to know?
Do I need to frequently tell Vic govt about my whereabouts?
Do I need to stay in Victoria for first 2 years or any consecutive 2 years as Visa is valid for 5 years?

Hope someone will answer these queries


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

VIC is generally strict, other states are known to have given permission or atleast have been lenient.

Although I haven't heard of any case of deportation or citizenship refusal for this, but I personally would not violate the terms especially after receiving such a strong worded email. Atleast entering Australia through another state would be direct violation in my view.

You need to enter Australia via VIC to show your intent. Should stay initial 2yrs in Vic, as per the commitment and then free to move.


----------



## hlagvankar (Jul 9, 2014)

3br4h!m said:


> VIC is generally strict, other states are known to have given permission or atleast have been lenient.
> 
> Although I haven't heard of any case of deportation or citizenship refusal for this, but I personally would not violate the terms especially after receiving such a strong worded email. Atleast entering Australia through another state would be direct violation in my view.
> 
> You need to enter Australia via VIC to show your intent. Should stay initial 2yrs in Vic, as per the commitment and then free to move.


Strange!!, I spoke to DIBP and they said I can enter Australia through any state as far as 190 Visa is concerned, if there are no conditions mentioned (min are Nil) then I can live and work anywhere in Australia.

Since NSW has good opportunities I was thinking of staying there.

Any idea whether I have to stay in Vic for initial 2 years or I can stay any consecutive years during 5 years of my visa validity?


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

hlagvankar said:


> Strange!!, I spoke to DIBP and they said I can enter Australia through any state as far as 190 Visa is concerned, if there are no conditions mentioned (min are Nil) then I can live and work anywhere in Australia.
> 
> Since NSW has good opportunities I was thinking of staying there.
> 
> Any idea whether I have to stay in Vic for initial 2 years or I can stay any consecutive years during 5 years of my visa validity?


As you can check on multiple threads and check with DIBP, there are no legal obligations, you can work or study anywhere you feel like.

It is more of a moral obligation (person apply for 189 or 190) whichever is available under any job code, it is not mandatory.

Also, VISA is granted by Federal Government and not by State Government.

Relax, my friend!! and decide what you want to do, from legality perspective it won't be an issue as your grant letter states "NIL" for VISA Conditions.

All the Best 

Prateek


----------



## raoji (Dec 17, 2015)

Hi, 

just wondering any one has got nsw invitation for acct 22111 recently if then with how manu point in 190?
thnx


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

hope_faith_belief said:


> As you can check on multiple threads and check with DIBP, there are no legal obligations, you can work or study anywhere you feel like.
> 
> It is more of a moral obligation (person apply for 189 or 190) whichever is available under any job code, it is not mandatory.
> 
> ...


That's right but please be ethical in the way that at least try to get the job in your state. Don't misuse this, please.


----------



## 3sh (Oct 11, 2015)

I dunno why people still ask the same question again and again. If you are thinking not to stay in that State then why should you possess a visa which has been obtained because of that state??

That state helped you to achieve something of your dream. You chose to get its help and not you ditch it? That is so selfish. Moreover, you actually hold another person's actual sponsorship who might have used it and served his commitment.

This is so selfish to see so many wanted not to serve their commitment. You actually persuade states who give you sponsorship easy and use them to penetrate into states which are difficult to get the sponsorship.... I dunno what to say....

Please guys.... do what you are committed to? Or wait till you get the concerned state's sponsorship before you apply for the PR Visa.


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

3sh said:


> I dunno why people still ask the same question again and again. If you are thinking not to stay in that State then why should you possess a visa which has been obtained because of that state??
> 
> That state helped you to achieve something of your dream. You chose to get its help and not you ditch it? That is so selfish. Moreover, you actually hold another person's actual sponsorship who might have used it and served his commitment.
> 
> ...


Totally agree with you, mate!


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

bright future said:


> That's right but please be ethical in the way that at least try to get the job in your state. Don't misuse this, please.


You probably got it all wrong. If you don't know the person, don't judge!

Also, did anyone mention he or she is willing to jump state? he asked whether there will be any implications if he switch his preference to another state as he have a support system there.

Hope you get it right this time!

Thanks.


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

3sh said:


> I dunno why people still ask the same question again and again. If you are thinking not to stay in that State then why should you possess a visa which has been obtained because of that state??
> 
> That state helped you to achieve something of your dream. You chose to get its help and not you ditch it? That is so selfish. Moreover, you actually hold another person's actual sponsorship who might have used it and served his commitment.
> 
> ...


Firstly, commenting on someone's else criteria or condition which is only own to that person is not appropriate, focus here at-least on this forum remains to help each and everyone giving them hope that they will eventually do good.

Let's just not speculate and say things..

Hope you understood!

If you will read the entire conversation, person was intended to move to new country or new state along with someone he knew and not alone, it is completely his/her call, what we can do is guide and let them know according to what we know, hear and see.

Thanks!


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

hope_faith_belief said:


> You probably got it all wrong. If you don't know the person, don't judge!
> 
> Also, did anyone mention he or she is willing to jump state? he asked whether there will be any implications if he switch his preference to another state as he have a support system there.
> 
> ...


I am not judging any one mate! Relax

Looks like you came out with all guns blazing! Please read my previous posts on the same topic and then comment.

We are here to help each other progress, at least that's what I try to do.

Have a very bright future


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

bright future said:


> I am not judging any one mate! Relax
> 
> Looks like you came out with all guns blazing! Please read my previous posts on the same topic and then comment.
> 
> ...


No mate, intention was not to come out firing right away but to let know the fact out that we don't have control on our situations, it can change any minute. so we don't know what could be the situation when a person files a state sponsored visa or independent one and what could be the situation post grant comes.

Intention here in this large world is to help everyone, advice as per our own experiences, true that!

I am not pointing fingers or blaming, just trying to an put opinion forward. Hope this makes sense.

No Flames man! 

Thanks.


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

hope_faith_belief said:


> No mate, intention was not to come out firing right away but to let know the fact out that we don't have control on our situations, it can change any minute. so we don't know what could be the situation when a person files a state sponsored visa or independent one and what could be the situation post grant comes.
> 
> Intention here in this large world is to help everyone, advice as per our own experiences, true that!
> 
> ...


100% with you on what you just said.
Have a very bright future mate!


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

hope_faith_belief said:


> No mate, intention was not to come out firing right away but to let know the fact out that we don't have control on our situations, it can change any minute. so we don't know what could be the situation when a person files a state sponsored visa or independent one and what could be the situation post grant comes.
> 
> Intention here in this large world is to help everyone, advice as per our own experiences, true that!
> 
> ...


I note that you are coming in January for visa validation trip. What's the need for this when you are making final move in mid 2016? I see that medical was done in sept and pcc on November. So your visa validation trip is not open till sept/nov 2016?


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

bright future said:


> I note that you are coming in January for visa validation trip. What's the need for this when you are making final move in mid 2016? I see that medical was done in sept and pcc on November. So your visa validation trip is not open till sept/nov 2016?


Yep my IED is SEP 2016.

Have a wedding there to attend, so why not take a week off and fly  attend wedding, roam, explore and enjoy 

Permanent Move is planned mid next year but that still remains tentative, I might get an opportunity to go to US for a year or so from my current organization.

Hope this helps!


----------



## 3sh (Oct 11, 2015)

hope_faith_belief said:


> Firstly, commenting on someone's else criteria or condition which is only own to that person is not appropriate, focus here at-least on this forum remains to help each and everyone giving them hope that they will eventually do good.
> 
> Let's just not speculate and say things..
> 
> ...


Relax, mate. It is a general view on people asking why to jump from one state when you get sponsorship from it. I did not point my fingers to anyone. First of all , I did have a thought what if I don't get a job in my desired state. That's why I came to this thread. 

All I am requesting people is to have genuine reasons before switching state. I had to wait for a year to get Vic SS before I applied for my visa. All my thought is what if someone took my position last year just to get a visa and jumped state later [hypothetical... but possible! - Not pointing to anyone!]. It cost me a year, buddy. :noidea:

Once again, I am not judging anyone in anything. It is a general view on the moral obligation that we give to people. I am here to guide people as I knew the risk we all are taking and get help from you guys. No offence to anyone with my thoughts.


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

hope_faith_belief said:


> Yep my IED is SEP 2016.
> 
> Have a wedding there to attend, so why not take a week off and fly  attend wedding, roam, explore and enjoy
> 
> ...


Great! Utilise that time to get a feel of the job market too.

Have a bright future!


----------



## hlagvankar (Jul 9, 2014)

So today I got reply from GSM Brisbane on the matter whether one can move to different state than the sponsoring one on 190 Visa

Thank you for your email.

Please note that there are no conditions attached to your granted State Nominated 190 visa by the Department.

Kind regards

Now it's upto me to honor my committment to Vic govt or not.

Thanks guys for your help.


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

hlagvankar said:


> So today I got reply from GSM Brisbane on the matter whether one can move to different state than the sponsoring one on 190 Visa
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> ...


That's right, it's your commitment not a legal requirement. But by keeping the state in loop about your move you are 100% ok with your commitment too
Good luck


----------



## mhasankamal (Dec 27, 2015)

*State Nominated PR Validity*

Dear,

Recently i got my NSW Permanent Residency (190 Visa). I will give my first entry very soon. I got to know that to apply for a resident return visa i have to complete my last 2 years of PR in australia. Otherwise my PR will expire and i will not get the resident return visa.

I just need to know that are there any holidays allowed in those two years? or i cannot exit australia for whole 2 years to apply for a resident return visa? or can i exit australia for holidays and come back after some days in those 2 years? 
In these cases will i be eligible for a resident return visa if i exit australia for holidays and come back after some days in the last two years?

My second question is that what will be the validity for a resident return visa? Is it the same 5 years as for PR?

Thank you,
Hasan


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

mhasankamal said:


> Dear,
> 
> Recently i got my NSW Permanent Residency (190 Visa). I will give my first entry very soon. I got to know that to apply for a resident return visa i have to complete my last 2 years of PR in australia. Otherwise my PR will expire and i will not get the resident return visa.
> 
> ...


Once you land for the validation trip, your time clock starts. You have to live 2 years out of 5 years after your first landing (validation) in Australia to be eligible for RRV. It's not that you have to live two years without leaving Australia at a stretch. Your validation trip will make you eligible to come back to Australia for five years.

RRV is again valid for 5 years.


----------



## chattri (May 3, 2012)

Hi everyone...

Happy New Year 2016!!
I have a question regarding shifting states...I have gone through a couple of posts and have seen different responses. I am quite unsure about what is right or wrong and what would suit my situation....Kindly give your opinion

I have the state sponsorship of VIC and since Sept 2015 I have been looking for a job as BA. I have almost applied for around 100 jobs since then. Out of those I just got the call for 3 interviews - one of which was in Sydney. Now just 3-4 days before, I got the job offer from Sydney asking me to join on 18th Jan. Now I just have one and a half week with me. 
I got the PR in Dec 2012 and I moved to Melbourne in Sept 2015. Now I have just 2 years of my PR left...
Now in this situation I donot want any problem with my PR renewal down the line and I donot want to loose this one job offer that I have got in 4 months. What should I do???

Should I inform Victoria government now before joining the job?? What if they refuse to give me the release letter??
Should I join the job once and then inform them after I join...What if they refuse then???

I am stuck and I cant understand what to do. Your opinion would be highly appreciated. If any of you has faced a similar situation then kindly share your experience as it would be of great help.

Thanks and waiting for your responses.


----------



## LakshmiNarasimhan_S (Sep 5, 2014)

Hi Chattri,

Jumping state without permission is not overriding an legal obligation but moral obligation. However you could inform VIC government on your search proof of 100 jobs (applications/results of those from employers if any) in the last 4 months and say that you had tried for the last 4 months but not got through & finally got an offer from sydney (attach your offer letter). Request permission to move out would be the ideal way of doing it.

Hope this helps.


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

*State sponsorship commitment*

guys need some information on State sponsorship commitment.

i know this topic has been discussed many times, but i have one question. do Recruitment consultants consider your profile if you are not sponsored by that state?

My skillset have many openings in ACT/Brisbane and Melbourne and very few in Sydney. but my visa is 190-NSW.

i am making a move this april and i am scared. do they even consider my profile for openings in other states considering i have 190-NSW?

thanks in advance.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

R.P.G said:


> guys need some information on State sponsorship commitment.
> 
> i know this topic has been discussed many times, but i have one question. do Recruitment consultants consider your profile if you are not sponsored by that state?
> 
> ...


I doubt employers care about anything other than the fact that you have a PR. Whether it is 190, 189 or any other visa that got you there should be fairly irrelevant to the recruitment consultants.

However, I would be a bit more concerned of what the state and DIBP thinks of such conduct. Most people on these forums, apparently also some migration agents, repeat one after another that the "two year rule is just a moral obligation", no one is or can check whether you actally follow this obligation. I do not know how true it is, but I know that it would suck if for some reason you were denied in your citizenship application later on for not carrying out your commitment.


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> I doubt employers care about anything other than the fact that you have a PR. Whether it is 190, 189 or any other visa that got you there should be fairly irrelevant to the recruitment consultants.
> 
> However, I would be a bit more concerned of what the state and DIBP thinks of such conduct. Most people on these forums, apparently also some migration agents, repeat one after another that the "two year rule is just a moral obligation", no one is or can check whether you actally follow this obligation. I do not know how true it is, but I know that it would suck if for some reason you were denied in your citizenship application later on for not carrying out your commitment.


thanks for your thoughts. i dont know how should i proceed on this. i see lot of openings in other states than in sydney.

will wait for others thoughts.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

ozengineer said:


> I doubt employers care about anything other than the fact that you have a PR. Whether it is 190, 189 or any other visa that got you there should be fairly irrelevant to the recruitment consultants.
> 
> However, I would be a bit more concerned of what the state and DIBP thinks of such conduct. Most people on these forums, apparently also some migration agents, repeat one after another that the "two year rule is just a moral obligation", no one is or can check whether you actally follow this obligation. I do not know how true it is, but I know that it would suck if for some reason you were denied in your citizenship application later on for not carrying out your commitment.


I have never in the years I've spent on this forum, ever heard of someone being denied citizenship because they did not honour their residency commitment to a sponsoring state. DIBP don't care about that since the agreement is with the sponsoring state, not with them. That of course may change in the future but there doesn't seem to be anything indicating that it will.

As for employers, they don't care about whether you have a 189 or 190. In fact, most of them probably don't even know the difference between the two.


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

ozbound12 said:


> I have never in the years I've spent on this forum, ever heard of someone being denied citizenship because they did not honour their residency commitment to a sponsoring state. DIBP don't care about that since the agreement is with the sponsoring state, not with them. That of course may change in the future but there doesn't seem to be anything indicating that it will.
> 
> As for employers, they don't care about whether you have a 189 or 190. In fact, most of them probably don't even know the difference between the two.


thanks for reply. what would be your suggestion? do i need to tell the recruiter/consultancy that i have only 190-NSW? (when applying jobs in other states) or i can just ignore and later should inform sponsored state about this once i get the job.


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

R.P.G said:


> thanks for reply. what would be your suggestion? do i need to tell the recruiter/consultancy that i have only 190-NSW? (when applying jobs in other states) or i can just ignore and later should inform sponsored state about this once i get the job.


update: interesting piece of info from Immigration Service company.

https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/can-...subclass-190-visa-shahid-a?forceNoSplash=true


----------



## ct994 (Feb 18, 2016)

*190 Sub-Class*

Hi everyone. As a Noob here, i'd be very thankful if someone with experience could help in answering a quick couple of questions-

a. Correct me if i'm wrong but i believe the 190 Visa is a permanent residence visa. Will that be an appropriate document/eligible document - say if i want to travel to Canada or UK for a short vacation? Or it is not a valid travel document for going to countries other than Australia?

b. Does one have to live 2 years on the trot/on the go, to get an Oz citizenship or it can be intermittent? (3 months each in the first 4 years and then 1 whole year in the 5th?

c. Similar to the above question, if one is not able to live entire 2 years within the 5 - will any/all time spent be counted - if one applies for an RRV visa? or does the cycle of spending 2 out of 5 years re-start?

d. What is a reasonable time to look for a job in a nominated state? If you don't find one in time., when could you start looking in other places?

e. Anyone around here who has received a citizenship whilst living in another state whereas originally they were nominated by some other state?

f. what are the benefits (medicare, unemployment support, housing support etc.) that one could get on a visa 190? provided one does not find employment within say 3-4 months of arrival?

Any/all suggestions and advice will be helpful. 

Cheers guys!


----------



## jtran09 (Jan 13, 2016)

*Visa 190 VIC*

Hi all,

I am planning to apply for visa 190 with VIC. But VIC has more requirements. First of all is the language requirement 7.0 in each band but there is a paragraph that state I can get exemption for that ( Figure 1- highlighted in blue) 

And I am going to apply for occupation under 263111. Do I need to have the 3 years experience as they stated ( Figure 2) .

Can someone explain this to me?


----------



## jtran09 (Jan 13, 2016)

jtran09 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am planning to apply for visa 190 with VIC. But VIC has more requirements. First of all is the language requirement 7.0 in each band but there is a paragraph that state I can get exemption for that ( Figure 1- highlighted in blue)
> 
> ...


Forgot to mention that I am employed in that occupation.


----------



## harisredy (Oct 15, 2014)

jtran09 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am planning to apply for visa 190 with VIC. But VIC has more requirements. First of all is the language requirement 7.0 in each band but there is a paragraph that state I can get exemption for that ( Figure 1- highlighted in blue)
> 
> ...


If you are already in VIC, you are exempt from the english language requirements as stated in figure 1. However, you will still need the 3yr work exp, unless you have a PhD in your field. The 3yr work experience need to be assessed by your skill assessor. You could send VIC an email to confirm some of those details.


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

Friends, 

I was in Australia on NSW State Sponsored PR for nearly 2 years and had to move to US on H1B. I didn't update any governmental body regarding my move. I want update that info now. Whom should I update regarding my move?

Thank you.


----------



## CareersDownUnder (Mar 4, 2015)

QualityTester said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was curious to know one thing about State Sponsorship.
> 
> ...


A couple of things. The obligation you have made to WA is a moral one only, you will find your legal rights are as per a check on vevo. Income tax is paid to the Commonwealth Govt in any case.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

*I'm closing this thread because people are posting queries that are not related to the subject matter and I don't think any more can be said on this subject that hasn't already been said.

It's incumbent on any potential state nomination applicants to do their due diligence in terms of the job market in that state and in their field. Just because an occupation may appear on the state's SOL does not mean that there are ample jobs in that occupation. Use the tools you have at your disposal (Seek, LinkedIn, etc) to do proper research before you accept a state's nomination and apply for a 190 visa.

If you decide to migrate to Australia on a 190 visa, it seems wise to make at least a reasonable effort to attempt to settle in your nominating state. If after a time (but before the two year residency period), you are unable to find work in that state, you are still a permanent resident of Australia and can effectively live anywhere in Australia. As you'll note from your visa paperwork, a 190 visa does not carry any restrictions in terms of where in Australia you can live (in fact, it doesn't carry any restrictions at all). It is up to you to decide if you are willing to shirk the moral obligation you have with the state that sponsored you.

In my years on these forums I have not heard of an incident where a person did not gain citizenship or a RRV because they did not meet their two year residency requirement with a sponsoring state.

Ultimately, you need to make the decision regarding how to proceed in these instances, taking into account the job market and the impact staying or leaving may have on you and your family. If you are still in doubt, consult a registered migration agent.

Thanks,
ozbound12 - moderator

*


----------

